# Donor Bumps, Babies and Beyond ~ part 14!



## Marielou

New home girls!

To our new ladies - if you could let me know your EDD/babies DOB I will update the list 

Bumps and Babies!​
Babies and Toddlers 

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Jack ~ 26/10/00

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Ben ~ 18/11/03

Viviennef ~ DIVF ~ Jamie ~ 10/04/04

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIUI ~ Jude ~ 16/08/05 

SweetCaroline ~ DIUI ~ Sebastian ~ 02/02/06

Viviennef ~ DIUI ~ Daniel ~ 24/05/06

LiziB ~ DIVF ~ Rosa ~ 03/07/06 

Marie ~ DIVF ~ Ethan Jack ~ 8/10/06 

Tibbelt ~ Sweetiepie and cupcake

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ Thomas ~ 29/10/06 

Ginger ~ DEIVF ~ James ~ 2/11/06 

Sarah JJ ~ DIVF ~ Charlotte ~ 7/11/06 

Sam P (going it alone) ~ DIUI ~ Elspeth and Amelie ~ 23/11/06

Suziegirl64 ~ DEFET ~ Franklin ~ 01/12/06

Debs30 ~ Natural! ~ Hannah ~ 25/01/07

Moodycat ~ DEIVF ~ Daniel ~ 03/02/07

3isacharm ~ DEFET ~ Caroline ~ 06/02/07 

Anne_D ~ DIUI ~ Oliver ~ 16/02/07

Tamsin ~ DIVF ~ Toby ~ 09/03/07 

Sarahx ~ DIVF ~ Tadhg and Malachy ~ 03/04/07 

Dazzled ~ DIUI ~ Aaron ~ 01/05/07

Sam mn ~ DIUI ~ Nathan ~ 14/05/07 

Colly ~ DIVF ~ Jimmy ~ 13/07/07 

CKBE ~ DIUI ~ Erin ~ 25/07/07 

Kimberley24 ~ DIUI ~ Little girl ~ 05/08/07

Tiffanyb ~ DIUI ~ Tilly ~ 14/08/07 

Stephanie1 ~ DICSI ~ James ~ 19/09/07

BBPiglet7 ~ DEIVF ~ Jessica and Emily ~ 25/09/07 

Ju2006 ~ DIVF ~ Maisy ~ 29/09/07

Pip34 ~ DIUI ~ Tyler ~ 04/10/07

pippilongstockings ~ DIUI ~ Luke 09/10/07

RachJulie ~ DI ~ Alex ~ 10/10/07 

Gina ~ DI ~ Ember ~ 19/10/07 

Alison0702 & DP ~ DIVF ~ Alex  and Christoper 21/10/07

SarW ~ DIUI ~ Alice ~01/12/07

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIVF ~ Bruno ~30/01/08

Tawny ~ DFET ~ Jessica ~ 08/05/08

LizBL ~ DIUI ~ Mila ~ 03/08/08

Eli.g ~ DIUI ~ Finlay ~ 28/08/08

Tequilla Queen ~ DIVF ~ Maisie and Lily ~ 30/08/08

Hellys ~ DIVF ~ Emily ~ 28/10/08

Camberwell nell ~ DEIVF ~ Emily ~ 04/01/09 

CalamityJ ~ DEIVF ~ Benjamin ~ 24/02/09 

Bloofuss ~ DEIVF ~ Lyle ~ 22/03/09

Louloumac ~ DIUI ~ Rosa and Isabella ~ 04/04/09

Bronte ~ DIVF ~ Oscar ~ 13/04/09

spooks ~ DIUI ~ Baby spooks 

bungeee ~ DIUI ~ Baby boy twins! ~ 16/04/09

odette ~ DEICSI ~ Jack ~ 24/04/09

snoopygirl79 ~ DIVF ~ Maisie and Chloe 05/05/09

Maz08 ~ DEIVIA ~ Melissa 13/05/09

Mitchie ~ DIVF ~ Alfie ~ 14/05/09

Spaykay ~ DEIVF ~ Emily ~ 13/07/09 

Bumps 

Daisee ~ DIVF ~ EDD 22/05/09 

Marielou ~ DFET ~ EDD 16/07/09 

Ladylottie ~ DFET ~ EDD 08/08/09 

millicent ~ DIUI ~ EDD ?  

Hobbs ~ DIVF ~ EDD ?  

CKBE ~ DIVF ~ EDD 30/10/09  

Tiny21 ~ DIUI ~ EDD 21/12/09  

Suze ~ DIVF ~ EDD 26/12/09  

Dizzi ~ DEIVF ~ EDD 11/01/10


----------



## LiziBee

Thanks Marie!


----------



## snoopygirl79

Juat bookmarking.

Marie - sorry to be a pain but please can you change Maisie and Chloe's date of birth to 05/05/09?

Love,

Vick 
XXX


----------



## CalamityJ

Morning all!

Just bookmarking - probably won't post for a few days as going away to see family - got a fair few people for Benjamin to meet!

Have a good week, lets hope the weather stays this beautiful for a while yet!

CJxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Have a good trip CJ  
DH gone back to work 2day, was fine this a.m but just woke up from a quick kip and now feel all overwhelmed and SO tired, i hope i can adjust and cope with this


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Mitchie  have you any friends who could call round ?

Like others just bookmarking  back later

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mitchie

Thanx Dizzi,
Got a workmate coming round soon, afraid i may well have a good cry all over her, but maybe better out than in i guess xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Definatly better out than in! 
get her to pop the kettle on and make the brew before she gets a cuddle too 

Sending you big  your going to be just fine ((hug))


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mitchie - it's so so normal to feel out of your depth at this stage    I remember blubbing constantly when we were on a walk when Luke was a couple of weeks old, I was so overwhelmed.  I was also terrified of him waking up as I didn't know what to do    It does get easier I promise, and your hormones will settle down soon which should help with the crying.  Unfortunately though the tiredness comes with the territory lol.  Again, it gets easier


----------



## HellyS

Mitchie just want to echo what the others have said and tell you that it is completely normal to feel like you do - I was so overwhelmed when DH went back to work and dont know what I would have done without my family and friends coming round to take over for a while. Please do cry on any shoulder you can, it will make you feel better and it DOES get easier I promise  unfortunately the tiredness is there to stay (although that does get _slightly_ better  )

Hi to everyone else just flying by. I do read every day but find it hard to find the time to post! Emily is still refusing fluids so Im tube feeding every 3 hours and giving solids in between - very tiring but hopefully it wont be for too much longer!!! Im hoping that one day she will just forget it used to hurt when she drinks!!

Take care everyone
love
Helly
xxx


----------



## spooks

big hugs to emily and helly 

mitchie   take care. i was so worried when dh went back to work but now i quite enjoy it!  

sounds like baby could have bad wind to me. baby spooks has reflux and is on gavisgon and thats more like retching or looking like she tastes something disgusting in her mouth. not really sure though  
i think baby spooks would be more than happy to sleep upstairs when we are downstairs but haven't got a monitor yet- i read that neighbours with hands free phones or other baby monitors could pick up what you're saying and that thought terrified me     especially as we have nicknames for them all    can anyone recommend a decent one whoch limits the possibilty of this.

its great to be able  to come on here and know you will get all the answers to every possible scenario  
gotta go now, love to all spooks


----------



## Tiny21

Just bookmarking as well!! 

Hi to all - a late tea awaits!

Get it all out Mitchie!   to you 

MarieLou our EDD is 21 Dec - though I am sure it will change. 

Tiny xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Just a quickie to say

Mitchie -    guess what I'm going to say.....yep...exactly the same as everyone else has.....it is soooooooooo normal to feel how you do at the moment, I was exactly the same. Pip is sooo right, it's all those wretched hormones running around causing havoc, but they will settle in the coming weeks, the crying will gradually subside and you will start to feel better.

Spooks - we've got a digital monitor which I understand reduces the chances of picking up neighbours monitors and stuff.

Pip -


> was also terrified of him waking up as I didn't know what to do


 -    oh yes I remember that one.........

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

just a quickie toi say hi 

michie -   sorry to hear you've been feeling down sweetie, the others are better to offer advise however my friend's dh went back to work last week after having 3 weeks at home and she had a major wobble, she seems a little better this week  

dawn - thanks for your message re my ticker, it feels lovely to see it every day now 

tiny - there's only a few days between us hun.....are you going to derby city? we may be in together!  

dizzi - not long till your scan now hun, how you feeling? we have our nuchal/12 weeks scan the day after your scan and im already getting nervously excited about it!!

marie - are you all prepared for baby? do you think this one will come early like ethan? 

hi to everyone else

only 7 more sleeps till we see pip again and only 4 more days until i begin to come off my pessaries, will not miss them at all.....  can i ask a sex question? we've abstained so far (wanted to wait till after 12 weeks) but dont think i can go the whole pregnancy without any 'rudies'   did any of you indulge or wait? did you have full sex or just foreplay? obviously i dont want to risk anything happening to pip but know the experts say to carry on a normal sex life!!

thanks in advance

love
Suze xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi Suze.  We abstained for a few weeks but started bonking again at about 7 ot 8 weeks.  Gently at first then back to normal by about 12 weeks.  To be honest during the 2nd tri we had the most (and best!) rudies we've ever had!!  As long as you've had no bleeding in the 1st tri then you are find to do the business  

P xx


----------



## LLM

Hi Girls, thought it was about time I said Hello, things are a bit hectic these days as you can imagine!!

Mitchie - I was a blubbering wreck when the girls were about 4-5 weeks and was seriously scared that I'd got PND but once they started sleeping a little better I felt better and things are great now. It does get easier, honest xx

Tiny - HUGE Congratulations!! I've only just realised you got your BFP and I'm so chuffed for you. I hope everything progresses well for you xxx

Helly - Sounds like you've got it tough with having to tube feed Emily, but like you say, it's not forever. We have to give Isabella a bit more attention when feeding her as her cleft palate means it takes longer to feed and we have to concentrate on squirting the milk in whilst she is swallowing. If you try and watch tv then she ends up dribbling milk everywhere if she stops swallowing and we keep squirting!! I'm hoping she can have her operation sooner rather than later, hopefully 9 months rather than 12 months.

Suze - We didn't do anything until after 12 weeks and then it was only a few times before I got so big I didn't fancy it and I'm not sure DH fancied me!! I'm glad to say that normal service has resumed in that department, well, perhaps not as often as now too knackered!!

Spooks - We've got the BT monitor and it's very good. Dh especially likes the walkie talkie function so he can ask me what I want for dinner whilst I'm in the nursery!!

Sam - I haven't forgotten you! Feeling like I can venture out on my own with girls now so I'll be in touch soon and arrange to meet up.

I've had a lovely couple of days. Yesterday was our 7th wedding anniversary and we went out for the day with the girls and the dog. Walked a couple of miles round Rutland Water then went for lunch at a fabulous place in Stamford. Sat in the courtyard garden with the girls asleep in the pram under the trees and ate lobster washed down with a dry white spritzer......heaven!!

Today DH took the afternoon off work (self employed so he can!) and I went shopping for 3 hours. Bought the girls some new clothes and then did a mega food shop and loved feeling independant if only for a little while. I felt very proud telling the cashier that I've got 8 week old twins when she commented on me buying matching pink swimsuits, it's such a special feeling. Girls have slept well today and I've even had an hour sunbathing.

Hmmmmm, life is good!!

Hugs to everyone, time to wake the girls for their night time feed............

Lou xx


----------



## *ALF*

Suze - we abstained until 12 weeks but then started again. Unfortunately, unlike Pip, we didn't have the most we've ever had during the 2nd tri but we continued until it just got too uncomfortable for me. Enjoy


----------



## Marielou

Morning,

I am SO achy  My knees, hips, pelvis and ribs feel like they'v been broken and I feel really off and odd too, just want to lay down, no energy.  Thankfully Mark is off today and tomorrow so he is taking over with Ethan (which means he's put the telly on, and gone back to sit playing pc games while I lay in bed with the laptop 

Suze - We didn't have sex at all in Ethan's pregnancy, we were just too terrifed it would start something off and couldn't/wouldn't enjoy it, we were terrified after so long we'd lose him.  This time, we had sex from 28 weeks for the same reason really ... had some great rudies these past few weeks but its not easy getting into positions with big bump - we tend to do it spooning to keep it shallow as I have a cervical erosion which could bleed with any contact so he has to be careful and not get carried away 

Helly -  hope Emily is feeling better soon 

Dizzi  -Not long until your scan now, how are you feeling?

Mitchie -   sounds totally normal to me, it will get better/easier I promise  

I had my scan/consultant appt on friday, baby is still a little on the small side so they're scanning again a week on friday.  My consultant is annyoing me actually, is offering induction/csection at 38 weeks, actually pushing me for that, and is so far refusing to sign me back onto midwife-led care on the basis that I had IVF and so am therefore deemed high risk.  Its frustrating me as I just want to be midwife-led so I can go in and have my waterbirth and not be constantly monitored.  I don't see why I should be induced for no medical reason and risk a high tech birth just because I had IVF. 

Marie xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all


Lou - sorry posted last night at the same time as you then didn't read your post.  I didn't realise Isabella had a cleft palate, were you told before she was born or was it picked up at birth?  9-12 months seems a long time to wait to have her op, I thought they were done much earlier than that.
Conratulations on your wedding anniversay, sounds as though you had a great day and good to see you've got DH well trained nice and early. looking after the girls so you can go shopping  

Spooks - we've also got the BT monitor and would recommend it.

Suze - not long till you see pip again, you'll notice a real difference again, it's amazing how much they grow in the space of a couple of weeks.

Helly - sorry to hear Emily is still refusing to drink.  Do they think she has just made an association between drinking and pain which she now has to unlearn, or is she still in some discomfort when drinking?  Either way, hope it's sorted soon.

Marie - sorry to read your not feeling great.   to your consultant.  I was under the consultant during the pregnancy because of IVF but it wouldn't have impacted on the birth type I wanted - strange how every hospital is different.  I say stand your ground with him (sounds to me like you are doing that in any case).


Love to all
Dawn


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh Marie, it must be awful being so pg in this weather    It's meant to cool down soon though isn't it so hopefully you'll feel slightly more comfortable.  And grrrrr to your consultant, that's so annoying!  I had to push and push to be moved back to ML care as I was hoping to have a home birth.  Why would IVF put you at higher risk out of interest?

Lou - wowee sounds like you are doing so well!  8 weeks already?!  That's gone so quickly!  Your girls are gorgeous  

Tawny - love the addition to your signature  

Suze - not long now  

Hi to everyone I've missed.  Hope bumps and babies are doing well!  What a bumper crop we've had so far this year!

Gotta go, I've skived work today to do some boring jobs at home but I've done nothing.......  It's our business by the way so I'm not being THAT naughty!

Pippi xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone  

It is strange reading all of your experiences - our local team are treating us totally as a 'normal' pregnancy, the only reason we would have been consultant led was if we were having twins - which as far as we know we are not. It might have been different had we had our treatment locally maybe   

Marie - hope you are feeling a bit better now? It is much cooler here today. 

Lou - your day out sounded really idyllic - arghhh, lovely. I hope that little Isabella can have her op really, not something I know anything about but would seem the sooner the better  Thank you for your congrats.  

Hi Spooks - how is little Spooks - sounds like you are getting into a routine now.  

Mitchie - how are you now? From the experience babes people it sounds totally normal so just be kind to yourself and don't beat yourself up  

Suze - we are very close in our dates - my nuchal is next Wed - same as you? I am excited but also very nervous - not sure which will be the stronger emotion next week - nerves always seem to take over for me - we then have our NHS scan on the Monday so if Wed is good news    we will definitely look forward to Monday in a more relaxed state. Are you paying for yours? We are in Yorkshire though so unlikely to bump into you in Dec!!!!  I am still on various drugs but reducing them weekly - about a week and a half to go I think before we finish them. It will be weird not to be on anything having been on them for so long.  I may do a ticker!!  How big are you? I have had to shop this week for mat clothes as nothing I had fitted - bottoms anyway, literally nothing - we don't seem to have that wider choice close to us though - got a few bits but think I will take some back. I love my bump though, I must admit - work people haven't said anything (some know already) so either it is obvious to me or they are too polite!! How many people have you told? 

Dizzi - when is your scan? Sorry can't see at the mo - good luck for it. 

Hi to everyone else, sure I haven't quite covered everyone

Tiny xxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Thanks everyone, you really are a brilliant bunch of ladies.
I'm feeling a lot brighter now thanx, its the nights that get me. DH and i now do shifts seeing as Alfie is on bottles, he does 9pm-2am with him downstairs while i sleep, and i do 2am until morning so we both get 5 hrs snooze and whatever we can while on shift !
Oh sorry gotta go DS awake !!
Back 2moro
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quick hello from me - Ive just woke up 

*Marie*  I hope your feeling better, thank goodness Mark is off to help with Ethan 

*Mitchie*  sounds like your working really well as a team I hope your shift is the easier one 

*Tiny* my first scan is Monday finally! ( @9weeks ) 
You must do a ticker!  for your Scans 

*Pip* sounds lik eyou needed the time out from work 

*Lou *your Day sounded wonderfull, I am so glad you had a good time 

*LLM* I loved reading about your shopping experience - how proud and wonderfull as you should be 

*Helly* Sorry to read about emilys difficulties, I hope things are improving day by day 
*
Suze* great question  you asked how I was feeling, OK 90% of the time 
yesterday I threw up twice and felt quiet awfull, today much better  
 for your scan 

Big  to everyone Ive missed 
Still trying to keep up with all my threads/boards and chat stuff  and tonight its aprentice night so less time to do it all in 

~Dizzi~


----------



## HellyS

hi everyone!

Marie - Bet you are glad the weather has changed!  You keep fighting for the birth you want hun - its too precious to be pushed into something you dont want.  Our hospital never mentioned the fact we'd had IVF and if Emily wasnt prem we would have had "normal" midwife delivery (birthing pool was my preference too   )

Dawn - yeah they think its an association thing with Emily so just going to take time    Hope you and Jessica are well.  I bet she is getting into alsorts now!

Dizzy - Enjoy the scan!  Glad you are feeling better - the sickness is awful!!

Mitchie - glad things seem brighter   shift work is definately the way to do it - it saved my sanity!!! 

well going to have to dash Emily just woke up, was hoping to catch up properly today but hey ho  

take care everyone, bumps, babies and beyond!!!!
xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All,
Suze; meant to say r;e Rudies, we too abstained for the 1st 14 weeks, cos afraid of upsetting bubba/ and cos i was still doing those mucky old bottom bullets/pessaries/ and morning sickness !! Having said that, even after 12/14 wks we still only did it several times after that just cos a bit paranoid about bringing on early labour, even tho they say sex shouldnt do that. 
I'm now wondering how long it'll be b4 we have rudies again, my c/s area is still very tender but also we are just so so so tired/ never in bed at the same time/ never have long between feeds    But i love my DH more deeply than ever since i've seen him be such a wonderful Daddy and lookin 4ward to the day when we can again !
helly; I NEVER seem to post u a personal, and i keep meaning to send big hugs and cyber support to you and Emily, things are tough for you too but u always seem to be so upbeat and have time for everyone else you lovely lady    
Marie; Hope u r feeling more comfy now my lovley. Sounds like Bubs is lying somewhere that doesnt suit u. Glad u have a DH that can take over   Still cant believe how quick ur pregnancy is going !!
Tiny and Dizzi; I'm so excited for you both being PG and hearing ur progress ! It 'takes me back' to my pregnancy ,seems so long ago now !!
We have had a horrendous day , Alfie has only been sleeping for 30mins 2day, and fussing over his feeds, only taking dribs and drabs and not enjoying his milk at all, Health visitor came, says totry Coliief as he may be lactoseintolerant 
Ooops, and no sooner said than he's awake again,
Gotta go,
M xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLM

Dawn - We had no idea about Izzy's cleft palate and it wasn't even picked up on her birth checks. One the first night after they were born I was struggling to feed her and called a nurse into the room, who then checked her mouth and pronouced she had a cleft. I was mortified and had no idea what it meant. Suddenly at 1am the room was filled with nurses and paediatricians who were talking "at" me about possible treatments and I was so off my head on all the labour drugs I couldn't take it in. The next day a wonderful nurse specialist came down from Nottingham (to Leicester) to go through the basics and I can't praise the cleft team highly enough. They do clift lip surgery within 6 months but palates are left until 9-12 months. Really not looking forward to the day I have to take her into hospital but I know it's for the best.

The girls have their first injections on Tuesday, that is going to be stressful enough but thankfully my Mum is coming with me to help.

Mitchie - I hope Alfie gets back on track with his feeding/sleeping soon, it's such a worry.

Lou xx


----------



## *ALF*

Oh Lou, that must have been an awful shock and a very stressful time but good to hear you got some good advice and support.  Will they continue to support you over the next few months?  The prospect of your LO having surgery must be awful but as you say it is for the best.
Thinking about it I can't recall anyone checking Jess' mouth when she was born, surely they don't just assume things would be picked up on scan?!!!!!!!

The injections aren't fun but it'll be good to have your mum with you for support.  J got her MMR appointment through today but that should then be it for a few years....

Mitchie - hope Alfie's feeding and sleeping settle down soon  

Helly - will Emily take any fluids orally, will she take juice/water from a cup? Sounds like it's going to be a question of time and patience, bless her   

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## spooks

mitchie - me and Dh did shifts too - funny it was only a few weeks ago but i'd forgotten all about it til you mentionned it. It did help to know that I was going to get 5 hrs sleep in one go. I'm sure you will adjust to it - I was incredibly tired but now I seem to have got used to it and feel much better - hang on in there  .
did the collief have any effect? 

Baby spooks slept through last night for the first time - I didn't though - kept trying to rouse her to take her feed but she wasn't having any of it. I then kept waking dh up asking him if he thought she was okay      


I was consultant led for a pre-exisiting medical condition but was looked after a bit more because we'd had tx. It seemed important when I needed to be induced early as the scan date was a week out and when they mentionned induction they suddenly went by the real due date which I had been going on about and they had ignored up til then. You can't have home births if you've had tx in my area. 

Thanks for the info about monitors -we really need to get one as I know baby spooks could be up in her crib sleeping peacefully whilst me and dh have a little time down stairs together. (don't think we'll be having rudies just yet though - would rather have a cup of tea and watch some telly   )

No questions or queries from me this evening you'll be pleased to know   
sorry for lack of personals, night all love spooks


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies

I hope you dont mind me crashing in  - just had first negative cycle with own eggs but because have v low amh Ive been advised to think about Donor Eggs. We will probably have one last go with own eggs before the end of the year but going through the thought process of Donor Eggs and wondered if any of you had any advice / experience you felt you could pass on ? 

I know its so different and everyones experience is unique - but have to say reading all the positive stories on this thread and seeing those gorgeous bumps and smiles is so exciting & reassuring  

Many Thanks & good luck to you all  xx
Spuds


----------



## spooks

oooh i've just had jersey spuds for dinner and they were lovely    
hello and welcome   
sorry can't give you any help/advice as we were   donor - all i can say is the whole donor thing isn't that bad once you've sorted it all out in your head. (and once your little one is here you can't imagine things being any other way) 
  There's loads of support available, I'm sure someone will be along to offer any advice they can.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Spuds 
Just 9 short months ago I was having my final breakdown pre accepting of needing Donor eggs, and I can honestly say 
I am so glad I made it through that final wobble, to have a treatment cycle without stress is fantastic, there was no pressure on my body to try and produce any follicles all it had to do was be ready to accept 1 or 2 embryos!
Ive known about needing a donor for many years and joined FF in 2005 
just prior to what would have been a DE cycle with a known donor but the clinic we choose suggested we try again with my own eggs so we tried this twice with worse responses each time  and as you can see from my signature/profile 
We ended up taking the anon Donor route in April and it worked, 
If I can help in any way please Just ask 
for me I had to have one last cycle for closure, to accept my eggs were knackered!

Big  to everyone Tiredness is massive tonight, already had a snooze   so I will pop back over the weekend

~Dizzi~


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi All

We're recovering from a whirlwind few days away visiting family and friends. It was our first trip with Benjamin and oh my God we needed so much stuff! Life will be much easier once Benjamin's not on 6 bottles a day and we don't need to sterilise everything. It was such a quick and busy trip that we're exhausted, even Benjamin is sleeping more than usual and he just got ferried about! We just went for a stroll for some fresh air to wake me up and wear him out - well he went off to sleep and I still feel tired but am using the time to catch up on things.

We tried the method of bottles at room temperature and unfortunately found that Benjamin suffered so much more with gripe etc that we've reverted to warming up the bottles - shame really cos it was sooooooo much easier the other way - maybe we'll try it again in a month's time.

Benjamin has his 2nd pool session on Tuesday that I'm absolutely dreading! Last time he screamed the entire 30 minutes - since then I've been getting him in the bath with me which improved things slightly but I'm not holding out much hope of a peaceful session  I hope he gets over this fear, I'm not sure whether to carry on with the pool sessions after Tuesday if he gets so distressed again. Anyone got any experience of this?

*Jerseyspuds  * - Hi and welcome to the world of DE. The main advice I'd give you at this stage is to make sure you get over the loss of your own eggs before moving on to donor eggs - it's a kind of grief and its a good idea to get over that first. I wish you all the best of luck with your final go with your own eggs, if it doesn't work out and you go for DE, good luck with that too! I always knew I'd need DE when the time was right for me and I was lucky enough that it worked 1st time - I love my little Benjamin so much and I wouldn't have it any other way.

CJ xxx


----------



## spooks

cj have you tried putting bottles in a flask bag - they stay warmer than room temp, and depending on how soon you use them,  just need to be run under cold tap for few seconds - easier than boiling kettle and cooling. Flask bags on offer at tesco at moment  AVENT bag is £8.50 


gotta go - typing 1 handed nursing baby spooks


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi All

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread.

I have had two cycles of IVF and I had a poor response to the drugs this time (only two embies which weren't that good).

I am thinking about donor eggs - although I may try a couple more cycles first.

Mitchie - could I ask you about your feelings during pregnancy, birth and beyond?  

Dizzy - how do you feel now? - has the excitement of pregnancy sent the DE into insignificance?

Spooks - that sounds promising.

Hello to everyone else on here 

Fee
xx


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

sorry in advance for the 'me' post but we've had a very stressful night......i went to the loo at about 11pm last night (was at a friends house) as my pant liner was saturated with brown discharge, i just froze and didn't know what to do, dh had been drinking so couldn't drive or really take in it (he went into a worse panic than me!) so came home called the midwife and she told me to go straight to A&E. A&E were brill and i was seen within a few mins and after a bit of consulting (about 2hrs) i was transfered to a gynae ward (it had begun to turn red by this point) an hour later saw a gynae cons and he said not alot he could do, he couldn't scan me but could check my cervix, if open = bad news if closed = no news, could still be bad!! he then went to an emergency and we saw the ward sister who said if i became an in paitent they could arrange a scan between 9.30am and 12.30 (it was 3am by this point) so we took this option, came home tried to sleep and went back this morning......

I'm thrilled to say pip is still growing strong and was jumping around like a bean  we really thought we'd lost our baby and are so so happy that God answered out prayers last night

I was then transfered to the ward for a few hours as had to see a cons before coming home..... I can say that Derby City hospital is fantastic, everyone was so lovely and we were so impressed at how quickly they saw us

hope everyone and their bumps and babes are well? sorry for the lack of personals but still feel a little shocked and very tired, so an early night for us tonight!

love and hugs 
Suze xx (thankyou God)


----------



## *ALF*

Oh Suze     that must have been a shock and a big worry but wonderful to hear little pip was seemingly oblivious to it all.  Now take things easy, put those feet up and let DH wait on you   Has the discharge/bleeding stopped now?


----------



## Spuds

Suze - so pleased with your good news - sending lots of  

Spooks - thank you so much for getting back to me - really really appreciate it xxx

Calamity J - thanks for the advice - we were told last August that its only a 10% chance and its still not sunk in if that makes sense - really is a grieving process with disbelief and positivity kicking in regularly  - I will take my time - thanks xx

Dizzi Squirrel - thank you so much for your post - it really helps to know there is a light at the end of the tunnel   and thank you for the offer of help - will take you up on that  just hearing the positive stories of you girls and where you are now is a massive help in itself too xx

Best Wishes
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Calamity - my friend used to take hot water in a flask and about half the final volume of cold water in the milk bottle then she'd add the powder and the hot water and the milk would be at the perfect temp.  As for the swimming,  I'd say persevere for a few more weeks.  Luke loved swimming from the start but some of his friends didn't.  Now they all love it!  Callum (friends baby) hated the pool at first but then she got him a baby wetsuit to keep him a bit warmer and he used to fall asleep in the water    Might be worth a go?

Suze - how utterly terrifying    Great news that all is well though.  Did they give you any idea where the bleeding came from?  

Sorry, can't do anymore personals I'm soooooo tired.  4 1/2 hour trip back from my Dad's and I need my bed.  Hope you are all well.

Pippi x


----------



## HellyS

Suze -   that must have been absolutely terrifying for you    So glad pip is just keeping you on your toes!!!  Feet up and be waited on for the time being hun.  

Just flying by ladies went to see Take That last night (utterly tremendous!) so going to spend some time with DH tonight  

Hope everyone is well and have had a nice weekend.  Emily is now refusing anything orally, its so frustrating/tiring/upsetting but we will get there soon Im sure - thank you all for your lovely messages - you are all FAB

Helly
xxx

PS - welcome to the new ladies will catch up with you properly soon


----------



## CalamityJ

Suze - omg poor you having to go through that   I'm so relieved for you that all is ok.  Rest up and get waited on hand and foot!

Pippi - thanks for the tip on the wetsuit, I have bought one to try this week so here's hoping he's that relaxed enough he also falls asleep!

Helly -   you're doing amazingly well, hats off to you - glad you were able to get out and enjoy Take That, must have been a fab night.

I've been like superwoman today, if I say so myself    DH is laid up having had a wisdom tooth out on Friday and so Benjamin and I have been on our own and I managed to get 3 washing loads done and gave the kitchen and lounge a good old spring clean.  No doubt tomorrow I will pay the price and be exhausted!

Benjamin seems to be settling into a daytime wake/sleep routine which is fab - I've been pretty relaxed about the whole routine thing and decided to let him set it and for me to tweak it to suit us if necessary.  I hadn't been putting him in his crib during the day but as he is falling asleep on his mat or in his chair at the same time each day, for the last 2 days I've been moving him to the crib just beforehand so he can fall asleep in there instead - so far its working well, watch this space

Love to all
CJxxx


----------



## Marielou

Suze - you poor thing, a bleed is terrifying - I've had them with both mine and pooped my pants both times.  This time I had red bleeding at week 14 and they wanted to check my cervix and said it it was open bad, closed good - they wanted to do this before a scan and they had to stop in the end as I was crying so much   thankfully I then calmed down and they saw it was closed and that I have a cervical erosion which is where the bleed came from, and then they scanned me - never a nicer sight than a bouncing baby after a scare like that, is there?!   

Dizzi - LOVING your new super-ticker and scan photo - 1 baby on board, gorgeous!

Well am so tired as we went away for the weekend and today I just feel like I have zero energy .... so I've just slumped and Ethan has had the land before time on over and over ... I just need a lazy day.  Hurrah that bedtime is just over 2 hours away - think I'm going to bring the duvet down and have a snooze myself in front of the tv - only wish I had a huge bar of whole nut in to chomp on as well!

x


----------



## going it alone

Marie - Those last few days are a killer. Let's hope that LO cooks a little longer than Ethan (and my two) It's amazing to see them now though isn't it, when you remember how small they once were. I admit to using the electric child minder today - otherwise known as In the Night Garden. I was feeling rough and needed a bit of a break. It does them no harm every now and again. I hope you managed to get your hands on some whole nut.

CJ - sounds like Benjamin is getting into a lovely routine. A great idea to put him into his crib to let him get used to settleing himself to sleep. The sooner the better. As for the swimming, Libby hated the first few sessions, and was more fussy with baths. Amelie loved it from day one. I persevered, in a very low key way, and now they both love it (understatement).

LLM - Don't worry, I didn't think you'd forgotten me. I remember the early days so totally understand. Like the others, I didn't know that Isabella has a cleft palette. I am not looking forward to the next hospital appointment with Libby's thumb, she may need an op and the prospect terrifies me. I hope that Isabella starts feeding a little more easily for you. 

Helly - How was Take That? Not jealous at all. I know a few people who are going tonight.

Suze - How awful for you. Hopefully everything is more settled now and you can relax a little. Big hugs coming your way.

Big welcome to the new ladies.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Bronte

Suze - Glad pip is doing ok and good luck for todays scan.. Let me know how things go via txt if you get time.. I have posted your parcel yesterday so you should have it shortly.. 

Helly - Sorry your still going through the mill with Emily.. I dont know how your keeping your chin up girly but your doing a great job of being positive..  

Marie - Rest as much as you can.. Its the one thing i wish i had done more of before Oscar arrived... 

Dawn - How are you and Jesscia... 

Tiny - Welcome to the thread.. Very chuffed for you hunny.. 

I wish i had more time to post but Oscar is wearing me out . I am not getting much sleep as he only sleeps for 2 hr blocks through the night and wakes for a snack.. He is always falling asleep with the nipple in his mouth and will not take a dummy at all. He had awful colic on Sunday night for 6 hours which drove me to distraction as well as upsetting me.. Thank goodness he has only had two episodes of this.. Injections tomorrow in the afternoon which i am dreading...so probably grumpy baby. Anyway must go can hear little man stirring..

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

thank you so much for all your lovely messages....you are all stars  

bronte - bless you honey...sounds like hard work at the min, hope your little man gets over the colic soon and the jabs go well, thanks for my parcel, im very excited!!

marie - hugs to you hun....you must be shattered with having ethan too, hope he went to bed like a good boy last night and you got to have your snooze....do yout think this baby will come early? do you have an incling of what it might be? how exciting!!

sam - hope you and your gorgeous girls are well

CJ - benjamin sounds like a dream....and you sound like you've got everything going to plan

helly - can't believe Emily is still struggling, bless her and what a little monkey all at the same time!! hope you can get her sorted with visit to the speech therapist....glad you enjoyed TT, im seeing them in 2 weeks!!

Dizzi - brill news about your scan and love the news ticker hun  

hi to dawn, pippi, tiny, michie, llm, spooks, spuds and anyone i've missed 

well we've been for our nuchal/12 week scan today and pip was doing acrobatics!! so lovely to see after our scary weekend....no sign of where the bleeding was and its stopped now so praying thats the end of it   nuchal measurement was 1.2mm so hopefully bloods will indicate low risk too.....also booked in to see cons in 2 weeks time and will get another scan too, so happy  on the way out the hospital my lovely dh produced a 'mum to be on board' sticker to put in the car.....how sweet, bless him!!

love to everyone and their bumps and babes
Suze xx


----------



## *ALF*

Fly past - back later

Suze - wonderful news    

m mvbvbvgvbvbv    bnbb  fd fd drfdfr df mjkkkkkkkkkkkk, , j - Jess thinks it's great news too!

love
dawn & Jess  b        
kmklklklk


----------



## *ALF*

Okay back now without my little assistant  

Suze - as I said wonderful to hear all is okay after your scare at the weekend. Can we have a pic now please?   

Bronte - Sounds like little Oscar is having a growth spurt!!  Just a thought, have you tried dummies with different shaped teats - we had to try a few different styles before we found one that Jess would take - if you think he's using you as a comforter and are happy to try dummies, it might be worth a shot. She will also only take the plain ones, she has MAM ones, but won't have any of the textured ones (guess which ones are easiest to find in the shops!!!!!!!)  Hope his colic settles and the injections will be fine (I found it much harder than Jess who, after an initial cry, had no reaction to any of hers but there was I taking her temp every half hour just to check   )

Helly - I echo what Bronte said, you sound as though you are doing really well with what must be a very stressful situation   

CJ - sounds like you and Benjamin are doing fab, but just to warn you these little darlings of ours do seem to have a tendancy of lulling you into a false sense of security - just when you think they are settled into a nice routine, what do they do, but go and change it on you        

Jess is doing well, looks as though she might finally be starting to walk on her own.  She's been walking holding fingers since 7.5 months, took her first independant steps at 10.5 months but has been very reluctant to let go of my finger (she is very controlled and cautious in everything she does!)  however, yesterday she started to spontaneously let go and walk off on her own.  
She amazes me everyday with what she understands and can do - I'm in awe of my little princess  

Okay, I'm welling up now, so I'm going to go............

Lots of love
Dawn
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Suze - 

Sorry for the 'fly-past' (thanks for that phrase Dawn), lots going on and I HAVE to get a tescos order in sharpish or we wont eat tomorrow! Back later (i hope!)
Lizi.xxxx


----------



## spooks

suze    so glad everything is okay    take care and take it easy,   your dh sounds so sweet  

Marie - can't believe how fast your pregnancy has been     - you must have fast tracked! 

helly   big hugs to you and emily 

lots of love to everyone, back soon with personals I hope


----------



## *Suze*

hey ladies

just a quickie from me

I've just heard pip's heartbeat!!!! (thanks Bronte  ) 

It took about 20 mins or so but eventually there it was.....i can't stop smiling  just hope i can find it again tonight for dh!!  

dawn - will attempt to get a pic uploaded  

love to everyone 
Suze xx


----------



## sam mn

hi ladies 
been awol for an enternity. you have all been in my thoughts. just been enjoying our little man who is 2 now! cant believe where time has gone. just needed some time away to come to terms with ending txt. feeling much happier about our decsion now. there will always be that little feeling / urge to have a sibling for nathan but we know its that right thing to stop. 

congratulations to all the new arrivals. and a very big congratulations to you suze on your bfp, you so deserve it. sorry you had a scare. hope all is settleed down now.

love to you all.


----------



## Marielou

Just a fly-by for me too, just wanted to wave hello to Sam  - lovely to see you about, don't ever be a stranger   

Suze-  fab news about finding pip's heartbeat, I see you're 12 weeks tomorrow! 

Just off for a consultant appt and scan, hope all is well with littlebig, am sure it is as s/he never stops moving (which I love!)

x


----------



## *ALF*

Marie - hope the scan and consultant went well - Just looked at your ticker - if this one's timing is the same as Ethans they'll be in your arms in 5 days!!!!!!!!!!! (hope that bag is packed!)


----------



## HellyS

Hi!

Marie - Hope everything went well the scan and consultant, bet it was lovely to see little one again    Hopefully this one will cook a little longer than Ethan  

Suze - Ah so glad you got to hear Pip - warning: you will soon become addicted to the doppler  

Sam (mn)- Lovely to hear from you, like Marie said, please dont be a stranger   

Dawn - Ah lovely to hear Jessica is coming on so well, she will be in to everything now - bet you cant stop her from walking around - its lovely to hear all about her  

Bronte - Hope Oscar's imms went ok - its awful isnt it?  DH had to go in with Emily while I stood outside with a lump in my throat  

Spooks - Hope things are well with you and baby spooks  

Sam - Take That were FAB!!!  I have told DH he needs to be on his best behaviour or I will be trading him in for Howard  

Hello to everyone else - I know Ive missed lots of people but Im off out shortly so its just a quickie!

Thank you all for your kind words about Emily.  She is still refusing anything orally so we are tube feeding but she has started gagging after each feed and not tolerating much at all so we are seeing her consultant tomorrow.  On the plus side her dietician has put her on high calorie feed as she had gone into the 0.2 centile on the chart and she managed to put 7oz on last week!  Totally made my weekend I can tell you!!

Well off for Sunday lunch at my mam and dad....what a treat getting a meal put down to me and not even having to do the dishes afterwards  

Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - all the best for tomorrows appointment      to Emily on an excellent weight gain.


----------



## Bronte

Helly - Good luck for Emilys appt. Will be thinking of you chick.       

Marie - Hope all was well with your appt and you are ready as Dawn pointed out earlier.. 

Sam - Lovely to see you back on the board.. 

Suze - How is everything with you. I will get back to you on when i am coming to Notts.. I will try and do it soon so you can have a munch of Oscar.. 

Im off to the docs to have my bum sorted and my hayfever . I hope i can have something for my hayfever whilst BF as im pulling my hair out with itching and sneezing over Oscar..

Love Bronte and Oscar xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya girls, 

My appt went well, baby is about the same size Ethan was at birth and if I get to 37 weeks I can have my homebirth, or birthing centre waterbirth!   

I am SO achy today, tomorrow is the day my waters went with Ethan which is on my mind today as I am so sore in my cervix and ribs, and so tired and generally bleurgh.  Probably nothing, I would ideally like baby to get another 9-10 days to 37 weeks!

Bronte - Hope you got your hayfever sorted out (and bum!)

Helly - Well done to Emily on her weight gain!   

Marie xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Oh Marie, going to be glued to the boards for the next few days waiting for news........................


Bronte - I used eye drops and nasal spray last year when breastfeeding, was told that as they were local they would be fine.  Hope you got both matters sorted (is this still the result of your tear?)

Helly - how did the appointment go?

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Girls
Marie - it is all very exciting - I hope they hang on a bit for you!!

Hi Dawn  

Hi Bronte and Oscar - I hope you can get some relief for your hayfever, my DP suffers and this weekend he was awful - he got some different drugs from the Dr today but obviously isn't BF  I am sure there is something that an help. 

Helly - hope Emily is doing well, good news on her weight, hope you enjoyed your Sunday lunch - always better if you don't have to do anything  

Suze - I use the doppler every 2 or 3 days - it is amazing as it has really moved over the last week and relatively is much higher now - last night it seemed to be going mad - how are you finding yours? Sometimes I can't find it for ages and it is hard to stay on it.  We need a name for ours as 'it' sounds horrible but we can't agree on one!! How are you feeling? 

Spooks - hope you and baby Spooks are OK and DH  

Hi Sam  

Hi to everyone else. 

We had our NHS 12 week scan today - lovely to see little one again - s/he (we NEED a name - we have several options but all are quite long and DP gets a bit carried away! Pod was a fav but he calls me that ) was upside down with it's legs in the air   and they were moving quite a lot. Sonographer was really pleased with how everything looked and she said it was a real cutey - I am sure they say that to all but we were pleased and agree obviously!! She said it was lovely to scan - I keep telling DP that of course it does what we need it to and is being good   I tell him that I am training him/her already into being good and cute and lovely    Got another piccie which is fab and we think we might pay to have a 16/17 week scan as well - we would have to travel about an hour but I think it would be worth it - waiting until 20 weeks seems ages away.  We have our booking appointment on Thur. I think I told you that we had our nuchal last week and got a great result when combined with bloods so saw little one for the first time then - they are amazing aren't they? 

Still tired and not sleeping that well - maybe it is preparation!! 

Hope you are all well 
Lots of love
Tiny xxxx


----------



## HellyS

Really quick one as waiting for Health Visitor to come but just wanted to let you know Emily is back on continuous tube feeds (20 hours a day) and is now on new medicine.  Totally gutted as really thought we were never going to have to go back down that round again    She is happy as larry though  

Thanks for all your messages of good luck!

Love to you all
Helly
xxx

Ps - Marie - will be checking EVERY day for news (hopefully not for a while yet though   )


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - thanks for the update.  It must feel like a big step backwards for you, but at least Emily is happy and comfortable.  Have they given you any indication what the plan is from here?

Marie - hope all is well and this little wants to stay cooking longer than Ethan  - hopefully until past 37weeks so that you can havethe birth that you want   

Tiny - good ot hear the scan went well.

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## LiziBee

Helly - (((Hugs))) at least she is OK in spirit.
Marie - keep that bun in the oven a bit longer!!
Tiny - never mind training it to be cute, train it to SLEEP well at night. Mila is STILL waking at 4am!!

Have had one hell of a week, my hands are bleeding from the cracked dry skin and I've been working myself silly - why?? Because DD1 brought worms home from nursery! Oh the joys of motherhood!! Apart from the total 'eeeuuuggggghhhhh' factor the NHS help sheet says that on top of the medication you should wash sheets, night wear and towels everyday, hoover/mop every day and damp-dust/wipe down everything 4 or 5 times a week for SIX weeks!! Don't know how I am going to keep this up that long, I'm shattered and as I said my skin is paying the price. Plus DD1 hates washing her hands (hence the problem in the first place) never mind having a shower twice a day. 
Time for bed said Zebedee!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## olivia m

Hi Lizibee
I'm wondering what sort of worms your DD brought home?  If it's just theadworms then I wouldn't bother with all that awful washing palaver.  Our daughter used to get threadworms regularly as a little girl (seemed to grow out of it around six/seven).  We all took the medication (although no-one else had symptoms like hers) but it would recur in a few months...but no more than three times a year...when we all took the meds again.  It wasn't really a problem, although I know what you mean about the 'yuck' factor.  Surely no-one could keep up all that crazy housework for six weeks!
Best of luck
Olivia


----------



## *Suze*

morning ladies

Marie - glad to hear your app went well and baby is a good weight if they decide to make an early appearance like Ethan  relaly hoping you get your home/water birth hun 

Helly - oh sweetie, can't believe Emily is back on 20 hours feeds, like you say, 1 step forward....at least she's happy now lady and even better that she's putting weight on! whats the next step? sending you lots of love  

tiny - glad your scan went well sweetie  

lizi - what a lovely present to bring home!! bless you

hi to everyone i missed 

girlies i need some reassurance.....my fear about having a doppler is coming true......after finding pip's heartbeat last week i've tried 4 times since with no luck and even though im telling myself 'everything is fine' i really feel i needed the reassurance of hearing the heartbeat to help me get through! i have a scan and cons app next friday and i know it'll be here before i know it but im doing what we've all done at some point and worrying.....

also, i had a reality check last night and can't believe how we have got through the last 9 weeks being quite chilled (well most of the time!) however now im worrying!! i really thought id relax in the 2nd tri but doesn't seem to be the case

love to all, bumps and babes
Suze xx


----------



## spooks

[fly] [/fly]
hi just a fly by to send you all some love

Suze - I kept saying 'I'll enjoy the pregnancy after the next scan, next tri, etc.' but it didn't get any easier and after all you've been through to get this far it''s not surprising you're anxious.  I didn't use a doppler so can't help you out on that. I was a bit more chilled when I could feel baby spooks starting to move around but when she had a sleepy day the panic would set in. 
  take it easy 

Tiny  so pleased all is well. I had regular scans because of a medical condition - not sure how I would've coped without them. 
It may be an hour away and a bit pricey but I would go for it? Have you tried pleading with the NHS and asking for reassurance scans? when the hospital found out we'd had tx they were very obliging with most things - not that we took advantage but we did get special treatment. Depends on how you feel - a part of me wanted everything to be as normal as possible and another part wanted the special treatment.

Helly -sorry to hear emily's back on tube feeding - must be very difficult for you   big hugs. Glad emily is okay though - children are so resilient 

Lizi- realise how awful the worms must've seemed but it really is so common amongst little ones. Your cleaning regime sounds very thorough but advice we give at work is for Little One to wear tight fitting knickers at night and clean towels/pyjamas every day - any eggs etc. are then in underwear so sheets don;t need to be changed. I don't know the answer to getting LO's to wash hands - if I did I'd be rich!

goota go baby spooks awake , back later


----------



## eli..g

suze...    maybee speak to your midwife and see if she can help.?  I'm sure bubs is fine and just hiding away!

Helly.. gutted for emily, have they said what went wrong?  At least she is happy at the moment xx

OOOh marie... where did that time go!!  You'll soon be cuddling bubs!!

Am recovering well now after my wrist op, but today is my first day with no one to help out, semed ok although I was a bit down in the dumps  HUbby hung around a little longer than normal this morning to dress and play with fin while I showered  so thats handy x


----------



## Bronte

Suze - I had loads of days where i couldnt find Oscars hb and also he moved position after 22 weeks and went very quiet.. I was panicking as i hadnt felt movements for days.. Give your midwife a ring and see if she can pop out and put your mind at rest.. Im sure everything is fine hunny but i understand why your stressing over it as i was the same...   

Helly - Thinking of you and little Emily.. at least she is happy and content.. 

Hello to everyone else.. Our PC is bust so im typing on a laptop which i hate so short and sweet for the mo..

Love Bronte and Oscar xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Suze - it could well be that bubs is swimming about and hiding from the doppler, naughty monkey!  Have some cold food or water and then lie down and try again, try everywhere and then try again just in case s/he's gone back over to that side!   I'm sure all is well, these babies are sent to try us! 

Well, I am more pregnant than I've ever been, trying to have a productive day and have sorted out the newborn/early baby clothes and have put the newborn clothes in the wash   and am sorting out Ethan's bedroom and my bedroom and just generally tidying while Ethan makes more mess   Little monkey!

Marie xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

doh! Saw Marie posting and assumed there must be news 

Sad news from me. My Granny Marie (not a typo, Marie was her name too) passed away last night. Although she was ill we weren't really expecting her to just go like that so it has been something of a shock to the system. So I'm off down south to try and help where I can and go to the funeral.

So, no popping while I'm away Marie!! 

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Wendeth

Hello, may I tentatively join your thread now?  

Hi Eli!  Hoping your wrist heals fast.  

Lizi, so very sorry to hear about your Granny.      How sad for all your family. 

Hello to Marielou, Bronte, Spooks, Suze, Olivia, Tawny, HellyS, Tiny, Sam, and to everyone else i've missed. Hopefully i'll get to meet you all soon.

Wendeth


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi All

I'm back from being AWOL - been away visiting family again and now Benjamin has a cold  I'm hoping he's well enough for our antenatal group picnic tomorrow. We're all taking something unusual to eat so today I've been making alcoholic jaffa cakes  mmmmmm yummy so far so good!

LiziBee  -  I hope your trip goes well, I'm sure your help will be appreciated, it is a great healer when all the family pulls together. My family are scattered not only all over the UK but all over the world too but when my Mum and later my Brother died, all the family came together in one way or another and it really helps.

Wendeth  - welcome and many congrats on your BFP 

CJ xxx


----------



## Wendeth

Hi CJ, wow, can't believe your DS is already over 3 months old!!!! how did that happen??  

W


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya Wendeth; Welcome to the thread    So great to see  you over here with some of us old 'DE Newbies' !!
Hiya everyone else, soz not posting much anymore.......I'm finding Alfie a real struggle, he seems to have colic/or reflux almost all the time, cries nearly all the time he's awake, sleeps very little during the day, and awake every 2 hours in the night   its so so so so hard  
love to u all
hopefully things will settle here one day soon and i can get back to u all properly xx


----------



## CalamityJ

Wendeth - I know, I have no idea where the time has gone!  I'm loving every minute of it though.  How are you feeling?

Mitchie - hang on in there, it gets easier  

I hope everyone had a great weekend, especially today being Father's Day.  We had a fabulous day, a picnic with our antenatal group, caught the sun a little and Benjamin held hands with one of the baby girls - he's her toy boy, by 3 days!  So cute!
  
CJxxx


----------



## eli..g

Thats sad lizi...so sorry to hear that.

Welaome Wendeth, had wondered when i'd see you over here!!  Congratulations again.xx
Wrsit is ok thanks seeing consultant later today, so fingers crossed 

LOve to all xxx


----------



## Marielou

Evening ladies,

I've felt very off today, had bad diarrhoea so my neighbour has had Ethan so I can rest.  Hope baby stays put until the magic 37 week marker on thursday, so I can have my homebirth!  The midwife is coming on thursday morning to drop off my homebirth pack and my mum is bringing my birthing pool on the firday, so actually I could do with waiting until then to give birth    All feels very real now and I've been watching discovery home and health birth stories today and been in floods of tears with the emotion of it all and remembering that is going to be me soon! 

Wendeth  -Its lovely to see you over here, many congrats on your BFP!  

CJ - Very cute - Benjamin and his first girlfirend! 

Mitchie -    Can so relate to being so tired, Ethan was horrendous at sleeping as a baby, and it must be so hard with Alfie crying all day too - remember it will pass, this won't be forever ... although I know it seems like it will now 

Lizi - So sorry to hear about granny -   

Marie xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Can I place a bet that Marie goes into labour tonight? Just got that feeling!
Lizi.xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

I'll join you on that one Lizi, although for the sake of Marie's longed for homebirth I hope we're both wrong.


----------



## Marielou

I'm still here  - although still felt a bit disappointed to wake up still pregnant, all pains gone - theres no pleasing some people, is there?!  

x


----------



## *ALF*

Wrong again then   

Definately sounds as though things are getting ready, just hope LO holds still for a few more days so you can have your homebirth (are you allowed that from 37weeks onwards?) - you do realise now I've said that (about things getting ready) you'll still be here at 41.5 weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies

Just back from a week at my parents, sorry not read back but wanted to say hello.

Love to all

Will pop back later when I have more time.
xxxx


----------



## HellyS

Logged on expecting news from Marie - although obviously hoping nothing until at least Thursday  

Sorry its another me post but we have only just been released - i mean discharged   from hospital again.... Emily had high temp (39.6) on Saturday and ended up being admitted for tests.  Had lumber puncture etc - the scariest, most horrendous night of my life, and thankfully all is clear.  Her bloods showed a bacterial infection but they have no idea where. Her temp camedown with the help of antibiotics and paracetomol and we are home on the understanding if it goes up we go straight back in.

Sorry not a happy post but I will be back once we are all sorted  

love to all
xxx


----------



## Wendeth

Mitchie, have you thought about DS being lactose intolerant? my DS was very very colicy and i was diagnosed as lactose intolerant 2 years after his birth... when he went onto solids (at 12 weeks - yes i know!  ) he changed overnight. He's not a great milk fan even now. It's so hard, i remember so well, being exhausted all the time and hearing him crying could affect my mood so much. Just hang on in there.... i'll be over to Wantage in the summer so i'll hoof on up to you and come visit, and introduce you finally to Tess and her twins. Honestly, _it does get better_. Remember the 12 week chant - "this will not last for ever" 

Thanks for the lovely welcome girls. I'm feeling kind of displaced right now.... i don't want to post too much in the Reprofit thread as everyone else is getting BFNs and the DE newbies is so quiet these days....

Eli, hope your appt with consult went ok and they've given you some answers.

Hi to everyone else.

W


----------



## going it alone

Mitchie - Amelie was lactose intolerant from around 5 weeks and cried constantly. There are tests that can be done on stools that will determine how well they are digesting lactose. I was amazed to learn that there is much more lactose in breast milk than cow's milk, so it unfortunately meant the end to breast feeding. But like Wendeth, Amelie changed as soon as the lactose free milk was in her system. On the possitive note, afer a six month lactose free diet, her system recovered (as is usual) and she now enjoys a full and varied diet.

Marie - fingers crossed for the 37 week mark. 

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## *ALF*

Marie -     37 weeks - Congratulations (I've stalked you on the 3rd tri board so know you're around) Hope the scan and cons app goes okay and they pass you over to midwfe care as promised

Helly - How's little Emily doing? Hope she's well on the mend.  How's her feeding going? - mind you if she's been unwell doubt she's been up to taking anything orally.

Mitchie -     are you getting some help for the colic/reflux ie medication from Dr

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## Bronte

Helly - Big  hunny.. Im so sorry to hear that Emily has been poorly.. I really dont know how your managing to keep your chin up but well done girly... You know where i am if you want a chat... 

Wendeth - Welcome to the board. We are a lovely bunch if not slightly bonkers at times..  

Spooks - How are you doing hunny...

Dawn - Oscar still fits into Jesscias vest however it wont be long until he has grown out of it... 

I have a little boy who is starting to teeth.. Yes he is only 10 weeks and i have had a week of sore gums, crying and cranky . Cant use CALGEL OR CALPOL as not quite 12 weeks and HV says NO.. So he is on Ashton and Parsons powders, Anbesol, and thats it.. Teething rings he cant quite get the hang of yet... Im shattered  Im still bf but he is having a top up on a night now as its the only way i can get any sleep... He is a snacker  so the formula tends to fill him to the top enabling some sleep.. 

Right little man has woken so off to the shops..

Bronte xxx


----------



## Ju2006

Wendeth - congrats on your BFP.  

Marie - can't believe how quick your pregnancy has gone.  Lets hope ur LO stays put a little while longer.  I hope you manage to get your home water birth.  I still tell everyone the details of mine, such an amazing experience ! 

Hope everyone else is doing OK.  Missed the start of the new thread so just trying to catch up (thought it has been awfully quiet !) LOL LOL


----------



## *ALF*

Bronte - I may be the bearer of some bad news - Jessica had her first episode of teething at 12 weeks................she finally cut her first tooth two weeks before her first birthday!!!!  We had several bouts of apparent teething inbetween but nothing appeared.  I mentioned it to my HV, she said babies are born with their teeth quite low in the gums so they often move up a while before they actually cut - on that basis I think Jess was born with her teeth in her feet!!!!  I use Dentinox teething gel for Jess and that says from birth onwards.  A great tip I was told and used with Jess' last bout of teething was to put the gel straight onto her dummy and give it to her - works wonders, but only if you use a dummy of course!
Glad Oscar is getting some use out of the vest - would be lovely to see a photo   Jess grew out of it quite quickly too!
Topping him up sounds like a vey good idea to me  

Wendeth - just realised I haven't welcomed you to the board or congratulated you - how rude - WELCOME and CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP  

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## eli..g

Just posted and lost the link when i posted... how annoying!!

Will make this quick.... GGrr on teeth Bronte, hope you get some sleep tonight xx

No teeth here yet, 10 months on Sunday... have used los of bongela though!!!
Officially have a crawler... started last friday, no stopping him now...

NIght night, can hear the roll of thunder, so off to be to hide xx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone

Emily sleeping so hopefully will get to catch up at long last!!

Bronte - Sorry to hear Oscar is suffering already poor little lamb    Emily has been having the dribbles/hands in her mouth for about 2 months now but still no signs.....  hopefully it will go away again soon  

Marie - Well looks like you are getting the birth you want!!!  YEAHHHH!!! so happy for you - will be looking for news (although we could be waiting for another 5 weeks!!!)  

Eli - How scary that Fin is crawling already!  Doesnt seem like two minutes since he was born!  Hope the thunder didnt scare you too much  

Suze - How are things with you hun?  Hopefully your little sweatheart isnt giving you anymore worries and is keeping nice and still when you want to use the doppler  

Dawn - you made me giggle with Jessicas teeth being in her feet    Hows is the gorgeous girl?  I bet she is really confident on her feet now!

Sam - Hope you and the girls are well  

sorry another short and sweet, madam has just woke up and I can hear her banging her feet on the side of her cot   She sat up unaided for about 5 minutes for the first time yesterday and also clapped her hands - a big day!!!

love to all
xxx


----------



## Marielou

My midwife is arriving in the next hour with my homebirth pack and the birthing pool arrives this afternoon - looks like its all systems go! 

I've had more diarrhoea this morning and have been up since 4am with leg/joint pains - Mark is convinced the baby will arrive this weekend but I am reserving judgement.  

Helly - I hope its not another 5 weeks  Mind you, I am really enjoying the kicks and punches and this is the last time I'm going to experiance this so I want to savour it.  

Bronte - Oooh I was another one with an early teether - but he didn't get any actual teeth until he was 4 days over his 1st birthday!   

Ju2006 - Did you write up your birth story?  I'd love to hear it! 

Marie xxxx


----------



## HellyS

Oooo Marie - Im with Mark and think it will be this weekend!!!!!  Cant wait to hear your news


----------



## Ju2006

Marie - sounds like things are getting ready for the arrival of ur little bub......sooooo exciting, I reckon by Monday you will be holding ur LO in your arms!!!!!  No I have not written a birth story, I am not really one for writing about things !  It all went smoothly tho.  Had contractions from 5am on Fri, got stronger by 5pm, by 3am Sat we called the midwife out and she said that I could get in the pool as I was 5cms (waters had not broken by this point, the 2nd shift midwifes broke them at 8am Sat).  The pool was great, DF managed to keep the temp at exactly what it should be, it was soooo relaxing.  I was so relaxed that the midwife on duty was almost asleep because i had it under control.  I blame her sleepiness on it being about 6am and the aroma of lavender oil.  Everyone had their doubts that I could actually do it, but proved them and me wrong ! YAY!  I had pain relief from 8cms, was pushing for about 45mins and I was in established labour for 9hr6mins !  The room (my dining room) was very tranquil, mood lighting by the way of fairy lights.


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

hi! may I join you? I didn't realise this thread existed!   I have 5 week old boy/girl twins after having ICSI using DE in Cz Republic. 

looking forward to getting to know you all better


----------



## Ju2006

GuitarAngel1979 - Welcome ! I think ur the boards 1st boy/girl twin mummy !!!!!

Marie - any news yet ??


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

oh excellent Ju!   Marie, can you please add me to this list

Evelyn Kate   and Addison Thomas   born 18th May 2009 ICSI DE


----------



## Wendeth

Thank you to you all for your lovely welcome!  it's great to  join such an active thread.  i am very very fond of the DE Newbies thread, but noone seems to post there anymore, and i guess I need to move on really....  I'm not so good at change!

DS and DH are away camping this weekend with cubs (DH is one of Santa's little helpers) so i'm home alone, having eaten a curry then got totally paranoid (as I'm intolerance to chili and shouldn't eat curries really but i did so fancy it) thinking that my own ANAs which I produce from food would override the 25mg of prednisolone i'm on, and i would effectively kill the embies... which is what my body has done for years.  So oh i'm so embarressed to admit it, but I have to tell someone, i made myself sick   to minimize the damage I might have done.  I feel such a fool.  That's the last curry now for 8 months, i scared myself silly.  Does anyone have any thoughts on food intolerances v. steroid suppression?  

Hi GuitarAngel - just found you on the Aboadies thread!

Marielou - any news

Helly - so glad to hear your daughter's on the mend now. What a worrying time for you.  DS had to have a drip in his foot after continuous D&V when he was about 2 years old and I just completely went to pieces and fell apart!  So I can imagine how emotionally fraught this was for you.  

Bronte i found in the end nothing much helped with DS's teething apart from the teething rings that you can put into the fridge (when he got the hang of them).  It felt a lot like a imp had taken DS and given us a changling when he started teething. Hoping you are able to get some rest soon!

Sorry, a bit too tired right now for more personals, but so nice to feel welcome here. Thank you! 

Wendeth


----------



## spooks

wendeth -try not to worry    I have no idea about food intolerances/ steroids but if you were sick then i;m sure nothing would've happened. i also think a bit of what you fancy does you some good    hope you;re feeling okay about it all today. hello by the way - don't think I've said that yet. 

Bronte - I make sure the last feeds a formula one too - works a treat - little one sleeps like a log working off all that stodge    ah bless her! Still doing the combination feeding and can now say with some certainty 'my milk has come in' - takes most people 3 days but for me nearly 3 months! Little baby spooks didn't know what was happening! I still find it very hard work though and I don't trust it enough to drop more than 2 formula feeds a day.

Marie    how exciting to be soooo pregnant! well done - hope the water birth goes well.  


helly    big hugs to you and emily - you've seen far too much of hospitals  
take care, thinking of you  

guitarangel - hello - lovely twins you've got there  
mitchie -   how are you? hang on in there  
if your health visitor isn't very helpful go and see your GP I'm sure they could do something to help 

tq - how are things? 

much love to everyone else , have to go now, spooks


----------



## Wendeth

Hi Spooks, nice to meet you  

After my fear about the curry, i ended up having a nightmare dream early Sunday morning and dreamed i miscarried twins.  When I woke I was bleeding.  

We ended up at A&E where they weren't able to do much on a Sunday, thinking it was all over  . They took bloods, and the bleeding eased up so they removed my canula and sent me home. I didn't sleep much last night, dreadful nightmares etc. This morning we had a US scan through the EPU, which found 2 egg sacks (too early for heartbeats) and a small bleed area below the sacks.  It was reassuring to see the sacks but they couldn't give me any reassurance that i wouldn't miscarry, so I'm taking another week off work and lying on the sofa now.  My bloods yesterday were 25707.  We have another EPU scan booked for 8th July to check for viability.  This is a million times harder than the 2WW!  That felt like a walk in the park.

Sorry, me me me but I am so tired and worn out by all this. I'll try to come back in tomorrow and do some personals.

love Wendeth


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Wendeth, I experiences the same situation and all was okay and I have two beautiful twins.  Apparently it is very common for a bleed with DE... 

Big hugs to you.


----------



## spooks

wendeth - make sure you rest up and I hope guitarangels words are some comfort to you. The 8th seems such a long wait so take it easy til then, take care


----------



## Wendeth

Thanks girls.    I feel much better today, bleed is just nasty old brown stuff but it scared me enough to make me slow down, which I hadn't really done.  And i'm right off curry now!    What anxious times tho. 

GuitarA - what a lovely reassuring post, thank you  

W xx


----------



## eli..g

rest well wendeth.... put your feet up and take it easy.  I'm sure bubbbbbss's will be fine.  Thinking of you xx
What a nightmare about the curry..... poor youxx 

Great to hear your milk arrived at last spooks.... maybe mine would have if i'd only kept at it longer??
HOpe baby sppoks is well x

Marie.......?


----------



## london65

Wendeth - Sorry to jump in but so glad to see you have little egg sacs on board! Brilliant! Of course they won't guarantee you won't miscarry - they can't say that for anyone. But just see the amount of women who have had little bleeds on here! Loads and loads! I had one at the same time as you, and saw my 2 little sacs after crying and panicking they had all gone. And then another bleed a few weeks later, but then saw the hb's. As you can see - all is well! I send you a bug hug. I know what it's like honey. And by the way, I say eat whatever makes you happy! 
Kate x


----------



## Marielou

Just wanted to pop in and say I'm still here ... still with bubs tucked up in my tum! 

Wendeth - Am so sorry to hear about your bleed - I had many with Ethan and 3-4 with this baby and all was well but it is truely scary   

Marie xxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi Girls,
Just to say Wendeth; Been thinking of you my lovely. I too had an early bleed with Alfie, so hoping you have nowt to worry about  
Marie; not long now, Good Luck and hope u get the birth you want 
Hiya Newies to the thread, and hugs to the oldies !!!
I'm not coping v.well here, things got pretty bad, which have resulted in the dark and scary place of PND    Its so cruel given how hard we tried to get our dear Alfie, and how much we wanted him,and i feel so guilty to be so down and not coping so well.
Hence the lack of postings, but hoping to be back on track soon.
Love to all bumps babies and beyonds,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Mitchie 
Do you know about FF's PND area hun 
Hoping these dark days become lighter for you hun, Just be gentle on yourself OK

~Dizzi~
Ps I am doing OK Just tired, in fact on my way to bed now and its not dark yet


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh Mitchie, poor you     PND is actually MORE common after IF treatment.  Please don't feel guilty about it, this isn't something that you have chosen to have, it's a horrid illness.  I really hope you get the help and support that you need to feel better soon.

P xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Mitchie -


----------



## london65

Mitchie, sweetie, this too will pass....
Kate xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

superted - congratulations!!!!  As for the donor issue, we told the midwife at my booking in appt and it didn't appear anywhere on my notes.  At the birth people were aware that we had had fertility tx but not that we had used ds.

Sorry for short post, just popped on to see if there was any news from Marie!

P xx


----------



## LiziBee

Superted - tricky one that. Would there be an opportunity to talk quietly to the sonographer and tell them (in the strictist confidence) the DOB of your donor?

Marie......? ? ? ? 
Lizi.xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Superted - congrats on your BFP.  Regarding the nuchal scan issue, I think most of these scans are private (mine certainly was) and therefore what you share with the consultant is between you and the results you receive are entirely yours and are not sent to your GP etc.  Its best to give the consultant all the facts to get accurate results - my donor was 29 so I had to be honest anyway!  Also, a nuchal scan is voluntary therefore if anyone asks for the results you can fib and say you didn't have one otherwise or lie about the results as the figures will not add up i.e. my actual results were 1:18,000 but if it were my own eggs would have been more like 1:300 so a huge difference!

best of luck

CJxxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello ladies,

I am still here and waiting and feeling decidedly overdue which is crazy as I still have 11 days until EDD   - its just I'm nearly 3 weeks over the dates I got to with Ethan so it seems we've been waiting a long time! 
I am reading but not posting as much as I have my mum staying with me thursday-sunday to be my second birth partner so just struggle to find enough time in the day!

superted - welcome to the thrread, and congratulations on your BFP - I too would take the sonographer into your confidence and explain why you'd like to keep details confidential  

Mitchie - I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling so bad - have you looked on the post-natal depression threads on here, it might make you feel not so alone and of course you can always talk to us   

Dizzi - I am quite partial to a cat nap now in the afternoons if Ethan allows!

Marie xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh Marie, I know how you feel!  I was going out of my mind by 38 weeks, I was so convinced that he was on his way from about 34 weeks lol.  Great that LO is cooking for a bit longer though, and at least you've got a few more nights of relatively unbroken sleep!  Hope you get your home waterbirth, it will give me hope - I wanted one with Lukey but it didn't work out.  Next time.........

P xx


----------



## *Suze*

evening ladies

just popped on to see if there was any news on Marie  

Marie - sorry to hear your feeling overdue hun but guess like you say it's because ethan was here already! hope little one makes an appearance soon.....do you have names picked out? good luck

michie - sorry to hear you're having a rough time honey.....i too have heard that ivf mummies are more suseptable to pnd, which like you said seems silly are we've dreams about being mummies for so long! glad you are getting the care and treatment needed to make you feel you again xx

wendeth and superted - welcome ladies 

hi to everyone else 

we've had a rough few weeks as the bleeding/spotting has been on/off!! been back to hospital 4 times and had 3 scans....thrilled to say pip is completely oblivious still to the stress mummy and daddy have been through and continues to jump around  have another scan at 16+6 so can't wait to see her/him again..... also think i have felt movements......tiny popping/fluttering sensations   can't wait to feel more!

love to everyone and their bumps/babes
Suze xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Suze - my early movements (from about 14 1/2 weeks) felt a bit like scratching on the inside at first then fluttering.  Sounds like pip is trying to reassure you :0)  So glad everything is fine, the bleeding must be terrifying.

P xx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Mitchie -      Just wanted to say feel free to PM me anytime - I have also suffered with several bouts of quite severe depression in the past and am consequently on long term antidepressants, am absolutely sure I've only missed PND because I've been on the antid's thoughout pregnancy and since.  If you want an ear to listen I'm here whenever


Marie - thinking of you   

Suze - sorry you've been having a few scares, but great to know Pip is oblivious.  Our you going to find out what flavour Pip is? I'm reckoning on a girl!!  I felt my first movements at 13 weeks, they were just like a area of pressure midway between pubic bone and navel, bit like wind that doesn't subside or move.  I think I felt them so early (was every day from 13 weeks) because I felt so awful on the steroids that I spent alot of time on my bottom on the sofa knitting (Jess has a lovely rainbow blanket as a result). hope everything settles for you soon and you can relax a bit more.

Superted - Congrats - I agree with the others, take the sonographer into your confidence but ask for it not to be put on your notes.  I mentioned the donor issue to my MW but asked for it not to be put on my notes.

Jess is cutting some back teeth at the moment and is really suffering with it, so a bit of a stressed household here  

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## *Suze*

morning

thanks Pippi and Dawn for your replies

Dawn - we're having a surprise hun......like Marie, i want my dh to tell us what we've got when Pip arrives  we change our minds weekly however am swaying towards a boy at the min, not sure why! 

love to everyone else
Suze xx


----------



## Marielou

My ankles are SOOOOO swollen -  like balloons   

Suze - We do have names (Ethan has chosen the boys name) but we're not saying until the birth!  I too swing between thinking its a boy then a girl - right now I'm adament we're expecting another boy   
I'm sorry baby has been scaring you with more bleeds   naughty baby!  Sounds like you are getting some good kicks there, some reassurnace from your bubs?!  

Dawn -   poor Jess with her teething and poor mummy/daddy too!

Pippi - I am SO hoping for my homebirth now, I know no matter what the most important thing is to have a healthy baby but I would love to give birth at home ... I hope you get the chance with baby#2 as well   

Marie xxxx


----------



## wolla

Hi - sorry never have time to post these days - was just checking in on Marie - see you're still hanging in there.  Hope all goes well and you get the home birth you want.

Hope everyone else is well (sorry, not had time to read back :-( )
Wolla
xx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies

Sorry not been around for a while, but life has been hetic to say the least, with hospital appts for the girls, admissions to A&E me and the girls, and 11pm dash's to the emergency vets, but slowly getting back on even keel now.

Spooks - were doing ok now thanks, just been bedlam recently, hope you are your lo are ok.

will attempt to keep up ladies.
Love to all
xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

TQ - sounds like you've really been through the mill! 

Marie - Ethan's bouncing not made LO want to come out yet then??

Wolla - lovely to see you here!

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

was hoping to find some Marie news!!!! how you doing hun?

hope everyone else is ok and sorry for the lack of personals

well the stress and trauma continues.....had another bleed on friday night while i was at a show (well timed) so couldn't do anything and by morning it had stopped so didn't do anything about it....all normal until yest (a work day, and typical!) and noticed spotting again and it was dark pink!! my midwife on hols and told to call on call team today and just got back from listening to pip's heartbeat....which is so so relieving to say the least  its my birthday and just wanted to know our baby was ok, which he/she is....love you pip xx

love to everyone and their bumps and babes
Suze xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

phew suze, you've got a little tinker on board!!  Can they tell where the bleeding is coming from?  My friend had a lot of bleeding during her first pg but it was from the placenta rubbing on her cervix or something like that!!  Her baby was oblivious to the panics and stress and is now a beautiful 3 year old girl :0)

Any news marie?


----------



## HellyS

Oh Suze what a little rascal Pip is!!  You must have been frantic!  So glad everything is ok and what a lovely birthday pressie, getting to hear Pip again - happy birthday by the way!!

Marie - Have been logging on every day for news.....  

TQ - Sorry to hear you are having such a hard time of it lately - hopefully things can only be on the up hun  

Wolla - Lovely to hear from you  

Once again no personals, what are we like eh?!  You'd think we had our hands full with our gorgeous little ones or something    Woudlnt change a second though (even the 8 times I was up last night turning Emily over as she kept getting stuck on her tummy and doesnt like it   )  Things are good here. We are still tube feeding but she now has two breaks a day where she is attempting small amounts of solids so thats great! 
My goal is to get her off the tube by her first birthday - fingers crossed!!!

Love to you all as always
HHelly
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Suze - 

Marie - any inkling when it might happen?

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## eli..g

Thats great news Helly to hear she is now managing solids twice a day xx


----------



## going it alone

Great news Helly

Marie??


Love 
Sam xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Aaaaaaahhh I'm going loopy, anyone know where Marie is??  Hope she's sitting at home being waited on hand and foot by dh feeding a lovely squishy baby :0)

P xx


----------



## spooks

I'm broody and baby spooks was only born in April          any advice anyone!!!!  
really loving being a mummy I am so incredibly happy and we are very lucky to have such a good baby. 

Wonder how Marie is getting on     

Suze -      hope you're okay and managing to relax - even if it is just a tinsy bit  

helly   read your post then looked at your ticker to see how long you had in your attempt to get Emily off tube feeding, thinking her first b'day was ages away,      can't believe how quick that has gone!!!!! Hope she's managing the solids and well done to you   I'm sure you're doing a great job. 

Mitchie - big hugs to you    I hope you're finding the support and love from friends and family. Recognising the problem can be half the solution.   Hope things are getting easier for you.  

Gotta go, baby spooks must've heard me tapping away up here!


----------



## pippilongstockings

spooks - i was soooooo broody in the early days!  I remember when he was about 7 weeks suddenly being desperate to have another one.  Luckily it passed when he started getting more active and harder work!  I was actually ready to start trying again much later than we had originally planned.  Everyone's different though so maybe your broodiness won't pass??  Would you consider trying again quite soon?

P x


----------



## spooks

think it's probably wise to wait til she's at least 1, who knows -  i may want to leave it later by then. we have enough sibling sperm for 1 more try at the moment. and my mum keeps telling me that not all babies are as good as b.spooks - i may get a shock if we're lucky enough to have no.2!


----------



## *ALF*

Afternoon all

Suze - sorry to hear you've had another scare.  Do they have any idea where these bleeds are coming from?

Helly - excellent news that Emily is taking some solids, aiming to be off the tube by her birthday sounds like a good plan - just think about all that birthday cake she can feed herself/have fun with  

Spooks - I was very broody when Jess hit about 3 months, luckily I grew out of it    (it's those blessed hormones again!)

Marie - I've been stalking you again so know you've not 'popped' yet.  Hope you are okay and Mark is looking after you well.

Big    to everyone else
Lots of love
Dawn
xx


----------



## spooks

good to know I'm normal thanks


----------



## spooks

me again - been thinking about my broodiness overnight and have just remembered all the stresses of treatment and heartache that comes if it doesn't work. - Not being negative but it has put things into perspective and I realise that if we didn't need tx to get pg then there's no way I'd be thinking about baby no.2 so soon.  

Hope everyone's doing well and enjoying the rest of the weekend,
spooks


----------



## pippilongstockings

true spooks, I forgot too and i've really struggled with tx this time round - it's hard when you've got a little one to look after.  However, I wish we'd started trying sooner. I niavely thought that i'd be about 6 months pg by now but it hasn't happened and now we're looking at a much bigger age gap than we ideally wanted.  My lo is a lot older than yours though lol.

P xx


----------



## natalie34

Just crashing your thread to see if any news of Marie - thinking of you   

Suze - sorry to hear you and bump have been through the mill - glad to hear all okay.   

Nat

x x x


----------



## LLM

Just stalking for Marie news

Spooks - I can't believe you are broody already!! I am still wondering how anyone ever goes on to have more children but maybe that's coz I've got twinnies!

My girls are doing really well and growing fast. They learnt how to sleep through the night at 10 weeks and have done it every night since. Long may it continue!! Been to see the consultant this morning about having Izzy's palate repaired and she's booked in for next April when she'll be a year old. Not looking forward to that but know it's for the best.

Little Izzy would like to say something...............

gyiuhghnmiup[]8 t975jjjtrjrejtrjtfrfhfjdgfdgjjfgddxxxxxxxxxxxxuyhjj

Better dash, love to all
Lou x


----------



## LiziBee

Nat - Tilly looks perfect!
lizi.x


----------



## Mitchie

Hi Everyone  
Just popping on to find out about Marie, i am sure there is news, we just havent heard yet ??
And Kay too, have you popped yet my lovely ??
Suze; Glad your pip is fine, sorry you have had worries  
Helly; Good to hear Emily is taken on some solids  
Lou; lovely to hear from you, your girls are adorable, i am AMAZED you took them abroad already, how brave are you ! Was it fun ? How great that they slept through at 10 wks !! Did they both sleeep thru on exactly the same night ??
Spooks; I can see why people get broody so early on, I am already forlorn that Alfie is no longer a tiny new-born   Though i am desperate for him to grow out of this colic 
Maz; hiya cycle bud   
.................................As for me, still battling with the PND, thanks everyone for all your support and for not shunning me as a mad woman. It is a horrid, cruel and frightening 'illness', its really hit me hard, didnt ever think i would be like this. DH has had almost 2 months off work now, i dont know how , or if, i could cope without him. Our dear Alfie is a cutey to say the least, but still colicky and has days when he is pretty grumpy and hardly sleeps, which i find hard, and wonder how i'll ever cope on my own 9-5 all week when DH goes back to work, let alone when he goes away  
Anyway, better go,
Sorry i havent done personals to all,
Love u lots,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Marie was on the donor sperm thread yesterday or the day before and had not popped yet!  And I think I saw Kay had posted somewhere a couple of days ago too so looks like she is still waiting too.....  I'm not a baby-stalker I promise!!

Mitchie - you are so brave facing up to this horrible illness.  Your DH sounds like he is being fantastic, what a great husband and daddy!  Just take each day as it comes and keep asking for help whenever you need it    The newborn days are hard but Alfie will soon be over the colicky stage and much happier xx

Had to come on to share my fab news - Luke did a wee in the potty today!!  I know it's sad to be so excited about this but I don't care    He's been fascinated with the potty and toilet for weeks now and we've been having lots of nappy-free and potty time but he's always peed and pooed on the floor until today lol. Today he walked over to the potty and did a stand-up wee into it!  He looked very confused by my over-the-top reaction to his wee  

Hope all the bumps and babes are doing well.  
Pippi xx


----------



## Mitchie

Thanks Pippi  
.............................And whoop-whoop for Luke, what a clever clever boy !!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings




----------



## eli..g

What a good boy luke...how clever are you!!


----------



## eli..g

Mitchie...       hope that the colic will soon pass and that you will get a hold of the pnd rather than it having a hold over you.  Things will improve for you soon xx


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies!

How are you all?  It has been so lovely reading through the posts on this thread and seeing how well everyone is getting on, those who had had their little ones and those who are waiting!

Spooks - LOL I'm always broody but also think about the treatment side of things, I can't be doing with a failed cycle again!

LLM - your girls are beautiful!

Hope all you other ladies are well Congrats to all you new bumps and a special congrats to Tiny and CBKE, so pleased for you!

All is good here, the boys are fab and growing so quickly, everyday they amaze me.  The weirdest thing is that people keep saying how much they look like DH, even people who know like our parents think it and as they are growing and changing even we think they do too!  As you can imagine things are pretty hectic unlike LLM mine are not so keen on sleeping, so better dash!

Love and luck to all you ladies and I hope to popback soon!

x


----------



## Marielou

Nat - Tilly is just gorgeous!!! 


I'm still here and in a few hours will be at my EDD!  Who'd have thought it?!  Have tempted fate and booked tickets for Harry Potter tomorrow night   - who guesses the baby arrives before that now I've booked them?!

Marie xxxx


----------



## Ju2006

Marie - HAPPY EDD DAY for tomorrow, bet ur shocked to have come this far.  Lets hope it all kicks of sooner rather than later for you.  Hope you get the home waterbirth you want.


----------



## going it alone

Marie - That's tempting fate!!! Great plan.

Bungee - Mine have been good with sleeping, it's just occasionally that they play up. Tonught was one of those nights. Libby was on the landing shouting to me that she was feeling soooo tired and Amelie was shouting her to get in back in bed then... It can be so funny.

Mitchie - hope the PND soon sorts itself out. Are you getting plenty of support from the medical professional? Great that you have such a supportive DH.

LLM - Rosa and Izzy are looking great. Could you PM me your address please. I've got an outfit for the girls and they'll grow out of it soon. x

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - gosh, happy EDD. Great plan, bet you go into labour half-way through!
Bungee - Dh's mum commented on how similar DD2 was to another of her grandchildren (J is of a rather different mold to the other siblings) and I could help think how right she was, they are incredibly alike and yet unrelated genetically.

As for feeling broody, I'm am not getting enough sleep for that! Plus having my sisters 2 kids here (lovely though they are) is reminding me why we are sticking at 2!

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Marie -      Happy EDD


----------



## *Suze*

morning all

marie -wow honey....happy EDD!!  hope your little one makes an appeareance soon 

mitchie - sending you strength honey.....you will get through this and you will be able to cope on your own, just remember it is an illness and you are being treated for it, just take one day at a time, lots of love 

nat - thanks for thinking of me hun....Tilly is just beautiful, you should be very proud 

dawn - hope you are ok honey, hugs and kisses to Jess 

spooks - bless you with broodiness lady...... guess its begun to pass a the mo however im sure the feeling will come back when baby spooks is a little older!

helly -sounds like your lil lady is making progress sweetie  so pleased for you both 

love to everyone else and their bumps and babes

well all quiet on the bleeding front  am wispering just is case!! looks like the thrush has cleared up too  we even started to clear out the 'nursery' last night as everything needs to go into the loft ready for decorating, omg its beginning to feel real!! also were finding the heartbeat every time i use the doppler now so feel very reassured and am looking forward to the scan tmrw.....

lots of love
Suze xx


----------



## Maz08

Evening Ladies,

Sorry I havent posted for a while but life with a 9 week old is busy as i am sure you all know!! but loving every minute  
Just wanted to say hi to everyone and that i read the posts and try to keep up.
Marie - Hopefully wont be too long for you now...I am soo excited for you  
Kay - Have posted on other thread but wanted to say woo hoo for tomorrow again!  
Mitchie - I will pm you, thinking of you cycle buddy  
I can hear a little one making noise so had better go, be back soon and sorry for only a few personals.

Love Maz x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

hello everyone! Second time to post but also busy (but happy!) with my two.  I hope you all are well! 
Amanda xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Wow Amanda, just seen your lovely babies' weight in your signature - crikey!!  Evelyn was bigger than Luke and I only had one in there!  They are gorgeous :0)


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

pippi, no need to remind me  I was in mega pain at week 38! Never thought I would be carrying 15 lbs worth of twins. nevermind the weight of the placentas and fluid! I . WAS. HUGE! 

Thanks, I think they are gorgeous, too! My little cupcakes!


----------



## pippilongstockings

lol, i thought i was huge, you must have been HUMUNGOUS!!  Did it feel wierd when they were born and all that weight was lifted?


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

pippi, honestly it felt as if I was walking on air!


----------



## HellyS

hi everyone

Just checking in!  

Marie - you are now officially overdue - unless something has happened since your last post of course!!  I always imagined you would be early - ooooooh so excited for news  

Suze - new pic of pip after todays scan please    

Amanda - WOW what big babies you had - totally and utterly gorgeous by the way  

Bronte - hope you and your gorgeous little man are well  

Dawn - and that you and Jess are good too  

Again, another quickie Im afraid full of busy!  Emily has stopped eating again but she is such a happy little soul in every other way - a total joy    She now sits up rolls around the floor claps her hands and shouts alot - everything is so scrummy I could cry everyt ime I look at her, I feel so blessed.

love to you all

Helly
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Helly - 
Marie - still waiting 
V.busy here as have whole family here for Mum and Dad's Ruby wedding - must go cook a 3 course lunch for 20!
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

woaahhh Lizzi - Cooking for 20 !!!  You are brave!  Have fun  

Marie - Still waiting patiently?    Really excited for news  

Enjoy the weekend everyone 
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Birth announcement this way .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200382.0


----------



## Marielou

Mwhahahahahaa just thought I'd tease you all .... love Spaykay's little girl is here, so its her birth announcement, not mine!  Am offically overdue and fed up! 

xxxx


----------



## *Suze*

ahh Marie....i really thought that was yours!!  are you going to be induced after your app on thurs? hope your lil one arrives soon  

helly - sorry emily has stopped eating again....bless her   new scan pic is up hun  

scan yesterday was brill....the 1st one we were actually looking forward to as finding pip's heartbeat every day, pip has grown loads and was playing with its feet!! next scan at 20 weeks and our cons is doing it, then she wants to see us again at 23 weeks, so feel very well looked after  

love to everyone else
Suze xx


----------



## HellyS

Congratulations Spaykay on the birth of your baby girl lots of love to you all xxx  enjoy every second they grow so so quickly

Marie - you little tinker    I really thought that was you    and for that your little darling is going to make you wait for another week at least  

Suze - ahh lovely, little pip (or not so little now   ) must have been all excited for the scan too having a right little jig around playing with his/her feet - so cute!!!  Not long until you get another peek - excellent!!!  Glad you are being well looked afer

hi everyone else - happy Sunday!  We're off to my folks for din dins cant wait Im starving!!!  Wish Emily would feel the same way....


----------



## Maz08

SpayKay -------


Huge Congrats on the safe arrival of Emily Grace - Welcome to the world sweetheart !       

Love Maz x


----------



## LiziBee

Spaykay - HUGE congratulations!

(anyone notice Marie's ******** update? .....her waters have gone!)

Lizi.xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Spaykay - big congrats on your little girl

Marie - good luck - I hope all goes well and you get the birth you want. 

Back for more catch ups now school has closed - YEAH - should be in bed though!!!
Night all
xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

News from Marie this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200560.0


----------



## *ALF*

Spaykay - CONGRATULATIONS on the afe arrival of EMILY GRACE

Marie - have posted on your thread but HUGE CONGRATULATIONS     

Lots of love
Dawn
xx


----------



## Tiny21

Marie
Have posted on birth congrats - brill news to get up too - well done. 
Tiny xx


----------



## eli..g

Congratulations ladies, marie and spaykay

What lovely news to get our week of to a bright start xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Marie - have posted on your BA post but CONGRATULATIONS!!!    So happy for you all, how lovely to have 2 boys  

Kay - I've been secretly stalking you in the last week or so.......!  Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl  

Wow, what a great few days for this thread!  Who's next?


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

just a quickie to say congrats to Kay on the birth of your daughter Emily Grace  and to Marie on the birth of your son  Sam Michael

who's next on the list...?!

love to everyone else 
Suze xx


----------



## HellyS

Congratulations Marie - have posted on your BA thread!  Hope the waterbirth was everything you hoped it would be, even if it wasnt at home!!!  Love to you all, your family of four!

xxx


----------



## bungeee

Congratulations Spaykay and Marie - so very pleased for you both!

x


----------



## spooks

Congrats to Spaykay


   Congrats to Marie 

(FEELING BROODY AGAIN WITH ALL THESE BIRTH ANNOUNCEMENTS  )

Suze - so pleased the scan went well  

love to all


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya All  
Marie;                            HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU on the birth of baby Sam. So glad he is finally here ! Tell us all about him when u get a moment ( not easy with a newborn in the house i know !!) 
Kay; havent 4gotten you !! Posted  to u on the Birth annoncement thread, but huge Congratulations again on the arrival of Emily Grace. love and hugs my lovely, look 4ward to hearing from u too.                 

Hi to everyone. How r u all 2day ?
Soz no more personals, I'm feeling brighter and stronger, but taking it 1 day at a time. Alfie is doing well, 15lb now and almost 10wks old ! Smiling, gurgling and gradually getting less colicky i think !
Love and hugs,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh Mitchie, it's so nice to hear you sounding brighter    Alfie's got an amazing mummy!


----------



## *ALF*

> Oh Mitchie, it's so nice to hear you sounding brighter Alfie's got an amazing mummy!


 - I'll second all of that!


----------



## LiziBee

Mitchie - Me too!

As for feeling broody, well my super lovely nephew and niece have been here for over a week and although they are fantastic it is clearly too many children in the house and is nicely reminding me to stick at 2. Now, will I be able to let go of the sibling sperm when they send me the bill again next month or do you think I will be paying out for another year? We can only keep it until March anyway as it's 5years will be up then  £200 does seem a bit of a waste........

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

Mitchie - me three! Its so lovely to hear you sounding brighter.  You are right.  Just take each day as it comes - thinking of you    Alfies weight is brill!!!  Emily is 15lb 6oz and she is nearly 9 months!  Admittedly he had a head start but still, that is a brilliant weight - well done you!!

Lizzi - Ah so hard.  I can imagine how hard it will be to let the sibling sperm go as it makes it so final but £200 is a lot of money to keep it until March and it does sound like you are so happy and content with your two gorgeous girls.....  

MArie - Hope you are enjoying being a mummy of two!  Cant wait to hear all about it - look after yourself as well as your boys  

Spaykay - Hope you are loving every second of being a mummy - Emily's are gorgeous  

Love to everyone else - just waiting for the HEalth Visitor to come and help me with nursery applications    so dont want to leave her but have no choice unfortunately    At least im only going back part time and i do work only termtime so its not too bad!!!  DH is managin to work one day from home too so she is only going to be there for one day a week Im sure we can both cope with that....

love
Helly


----------



## pippilongstockings

helly - it's so hard leaving them for the first few weeks    On the positive side though, Luke LOVES nursery and has got such a lot from it even though he's only there once a week.  Will you start back in September?

lizi - I'm dreading the day when we have to make the decision to stop having children (and I know that it's closer than I would like it to be!).  DH is adament at the moment that we should only have 2 but I've always wanted a big family and would love at least 3    Personally, I'd keep the sperm and pay the £200 - you just don't know if you will change your mind and at least you still have the option of using it.  But that's probably me putting my fears and feelings onto you!  Such a hard decision.

Marie - how's it going being a family of 4?  I'm really looking forward to hearing your birth story - I was hoping for a home water birth so would be good to hear what the water birth part was like.

Kay - how about you?  Hope you are enjoying being a mummy and aren't too overwhelmed!  Do you have any photos?

Well, potty training is going well so far!  He finally decided on monday that he didn't want to wear a nappy and now refuses to let one near him except at bedtime.  So he's at nursery today in pants and trousers......  At home he's been naked from the waist down so I'm really not hopeful that today will go well!  Any tips for easy, stressless potty training??  Especially with a mummy who is so not ready for her little boy to grow up?!

Hope you are all well ladies,
P xx


----------



## eli..g

Bless you pippi.....you have a little star there making those decisions himself, hope today at nursery goes well and maybe he'll even come home clean!! He's doing well and he's not even 2 tet, thats great! 

Whils i am sooo not ready to have another baby yet, lizi, i can fully understand your fears of letting that sibling stock sprerm go.  I could not do that either until i had to. tough call

Sounds scarey helly making nursery choices, but i'm sure that shee will love it.  

Hope our new mummys are doing just fine, love to your families!!  


Got a day at home today... so much to do.  SOrry for the quick visit, may pop back later

Ex


----------



## juju81

Hi Girls, can i tentativly join you again!

Am 5+2 curretly waiting for my 6wk scan next tuesday!

Have passed the stage i miscarried last time, apart from extremely sore/swollen boobs & a bit of tiredness I feel completely normal!  Amjust praying everything is ok at my scan next week

xxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi juju    Great to see you over here


----------



## going it alone

Juju - congratulations. Tiredness and swollen boobs - sounds perfect to me. 


Pippi - Have you taken him to the shops to choose his own big boy pants? That has worked with mine, they choose which knickers to wear each day. They're more likely to want to wear them and less likely to want to wet them. As with everything at this stage, praising like mad when things go well and play down accidents. I even rang the grandparents to tell them the first few times they used the potty and made a huge fuss. The first day my mum and dad were at my cousin's so they went on speakerphone and had the whole family telling them how well they'd done.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi sam, thanks for the tips!  It's so difficult to know whether you're doing things right isn't it?  We actually went to choose some pants yesterday (Roary   ) and we've had the best day today!  He's done all his poos and most of his wees in the potty    I'm so proud of him!  I even took a photo of him pointing at his first big poo in the potty and emailed it to dh and my mum   

I've figured out that I just need to leave him to it, bugging him about whether he needs the potty or not just annoys him.  Until I did some reading yesterday I've been making the mistake of being negative when he has an accident and I felt so guilty when I read that this is the worst thing you can do    So today we've been positive positive positive.  We even braved a trip to tesco then swimming which was half successful and half disastrous!

So, I'm very proud and very very tired this evening!  Isn't it strange the things we mums get excited about?!
Pippi xx


----------



## Mitchie

Thanks Girls for all your well wishes, bless you all !! I know i'm not out of the woods, but it is good to feel more like my old self.
Pippi; sounds like your little man is really getting there, well done !!  
I know what u mean about getting excited about things ..........Alfie has just found his hands   and has spent all day trying to aim them into his mouth, and missing, and aiming and missing!! Then every now and again he gets his thumb in and has a suck, its SO cute !!
Helly; Good luck with the nursery search. I'm a Nursery Nurse, so if there's any questions u have; fire away !! I would go on personal reccomendations, a good long visit, and particularly look at staff ( not all young girlies, kind and caring, well qualified, interacting with children well,etc) and wall displays ( not old and tatty, and should obviously be made up of childrens work), well displayed/clean toys and a good variety. .................just a few pointers.
Marie and Kay; Thinking of you, so excited for you both, cant wait to hear from you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Eli, Maz, Sam, Lou, TQ, Lizi, T awny, JuJu,CJ, Spooks, Bungee, Suze....and everyone !!.....love and hugs to all,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Aaah Mitchie, it's so cute when they find their hands isn't it?  Lukey sucks his thumb when he's tired and he just looks so cute :0)  You do know that now we know you're a nursery nurse you'll be bombarded with questions don't you?


----------



## bungeee

Awwww one of my little men in a thumb sucker and although I never thought I'd say it, it is so cute!  I just went in to peek on them and he has his toy rabbit in one hand and his thumb in his mouth . . . my heart melted! 

JuJu lovely to see you here!

On the broody stakes I really am feeling it, my SIL and best friend are preggers and I have serious bump envy . . . .how crazy is that, my two aren't even 4 months old and I desperatley want to do it again.  Me thinks I need to start working on DH now!!!

Love to everyone else hope all the bumps and babes are doing well!

x


----------



## *ALF*

> You do know that now we know you're a nursery nurse you'll be bombarded with questions don't you?


 - I'll keep stum about my job then (well, the one previous to being a full time mum!)...............................

Helly - I would agree with everything Mitchie said but would also add that I would recommend cold calling to look around, just turn up, that way you get a more realistic view of what the place is like - not that we had a mad clear up every time a visitor was scheduled to come round but it was always in the diary and it was in the back of your mind all the time - if that makes sense. I went to look at a local preschool ( ) for Jessica recently and I just dropped in one morning. Initially I was a bit doubtful as it was just in a village hall, so the facilities and layout weren't that great, but then I stopped and thought 'but do the children seem happy' and they were, they were all interacting really well with the staff (and equally importantly vice versa), approached the staff with ease, they were all calm and going about their play in a very relaxed, calm way - that seemed to me to be the more important things.

Mitchie - as before, great to hear you're finding the old 'mitchie' again.

Juju - welcome aboard 

Pippi - Luke sounds as though he is doing really well

Any tips on teething ladies - Jess is currently cutting two back teeth and has been for several weeks now (3/4 weeks) . She probably doesn't even have half of each one through yet - does it usually take this long? She really isn't herself with it bless her and I feel bad pumping her full of pain killers all the time.

Bungee - good to hear from you. Broodiness - you've hit that 3/4 month stage, that's when my broodiness reached a peak, give yourself another couple of months, you may well fine you calm down abit 

Off to bed now ladies, night night

Dawn
xx


----------



## *ALF*

P.S. Marie - we need some pictures please (it's not as though you've got anything else to do with your time  )


----------



## Tiny21

HUGE congrats JuJu - I know exactly what you mean about joining tentatively - I felt the same but here I am at nearly 19 weeks but still anxious but enjoying it now as well and getting excited. Sore boobs and tiredness sound good and familiar - good luck on Tue - we were in a right state before our scan and anxiousness and being terrified were definitely the strongest emotions before the scan - but I did tell myself to enjoy it too though it was hard. I am sure all will fine on Tue and you will see a little one or two  . It is amazing. 

Hi to everyone else.
Off to bed now!! Night and will catch up soon - seem so busy even though I am on hols! No excuse really. FIL and his partner are up on Saturday so need to clean house!!   They are buying us a travel system and are being really great and supportive - in a good way, not a pushy way but they don't often stay with us!!

Love
Tiny xx


----------



## Marielou

Evening ladies,

Thank you all so much for the lovely messages - you can read my birth story here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=201090.0 and here are some photos of our new littleman:


























and I think this photo is pretty cool - the wonders of FET- this is Sam with my niece Morgan, they were both concieved december 2004 - Morgan born sept 2005 (while I was still childless and wondering if I'd ever be a mummy) and Sam born July 2009.










Sam has tongue tie so he's really struggled to breastfeed and I forgot everything I'd learnt as a BF councellor and needed some support but we persevered and he is now latching on (until yesterday I was expressing and syringe feeding) and he is having his tongue tie cut next week so hopefully we'll be feeding easier by then. Am LOVING breastfeeding again, and am amazed at how much I can love two very special little boys, I could honestly burst. 

Marie xxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Ahh Marie, he is lovely. Congratulations to you all. 
You look so well and healthy! Fab pictures.  Are you at home now then? Never heard of tongue tie - is it common? I presume it is a simple op? Take care all of you 
Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## juju81

The pictures are lovely, you must be thrilled.  My cousn had a little boy 30th June who was tongue tied, she was breastfeeding/expressing but ended up with severe mastitius & ended up having to give up, he had his tongue cut 5 days after bitrth, they dont even feel it

xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - what super pictures. Well done on the breastfeeding, really pleased for you as I know how much you enjoyed it with Ethan (love his t-shirt BTW!) I know tongue-tie can make things difficult so you must be doing really well and being able to feed immediately post-snip will be a bonus for you both.

On potty training, just go for it, completely and refuse to go back to nappies even if they beg (except for bed times) as it just puts you back to square one. Keep really positive and ignore the accidents (though it does help to get them to clear them up with you). Good luck.

On teething, ice lollys are really good as are frozen bits of melon. But personally I swear by calgel and calpol. When R was teething you could use medised which was a godsend but now  that's banned for under 6's Calpol is as strong as you can go.

Lots of love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Marie - wonderful photos   Ethan looks soooo proud.  I agree - Morgan and Sam, the wonders of modern medicine    Jess should be a mere 9 months older than she actually is.
Read your birth story - your little man doesn't like hanging around once he's man his mind up does he  

Lizi - Might try the frozen melon suggestion thanks, had only heard of frozen banana and Jess can't have that cos it does nasty things to her bottom!  Personal we are getting through on alternate calpol and calprofen with teething gel inbetween.


Jess playing outside with Daddy, so I'm off to clean the bathroom!

Dawn
xx


----------



## HellyS

Ah Marie, Sam is totally and utterly gorgeous.  have just read your birth story and it is beautiful and made me cry    In a good way!!

hope you are all having a lovely weekend
Helly
xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Naughty Marie! - your lovely post and photos have made me blubb like a baby     What beautiful children you have, you must be so proud!  

I'm soooooo broody now


----------



## spooks

lovely photos marie and I love ethan's cute T-Shirt. 
Hope little's Sam little op goes well and the breast feeding resumes with gusto. 
(Nobody ever says how hard it can be so to hear you say that you needed a bit of support too is reassuring IYKWIM)

Group hug everyone


----------



## spooks

Forgot to say - hello juju  

Bungeeeee - so glad to see I'm not the only crazy one here, and you've got twins so that makes you crazier than me!   I saw some of my 'final stages of pg' photos last night though and it has kind of put the brakes on my broodiness ( I looked sooooo tired and uncomfortable). Also someone at my clinic has just been told she's having triplets by IUI!!!    

Going to read marie's birth story now 



    oh blooming heck! Just read it and am now all broody again!


----------



## *ALF*

Hi all

After some pondering I've changed my login details and taken the picture of J off.  I've done this mainly to protect J's anonymity when it comes to the donor issue.  This is a completely public site and I know the chances of anyone identifying J in 'real life' from seeing her pic on here are very slim but I firmly believe that her conception 'story' is hers to tell, to who she chooses, not mine, so I'm removing any identifying info.
I'm already friends with a few people from here on ********, where there are pictures of J, but I trust that the privacy of the donor issue will be respected on there.  If anyone else wants to become friends on ******** PM me.

ALF


----------



## spooks

hello alf   
shame I won't get to see anymore pics of your gorgeous LO - and she was such a beautiful, super 'advert' for Donor tx! but we are annonomous for the same reason.


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

just a quickie to say....

Marie - Sam is just gorgeous and i love the pic of him sucking his thumb...so cute!! Ethan looks very proud and you look fab!! (can't imagine for a min i'll look like that after the birth!  ) hope you can get the b/f sorted once his tie has been cut......congrats again honey

Alf - totally understand lady  i feel exactly the same re the donor issue, it will be pip's decision who and when to tell xx  

Juju - welcome honey.....and congrats 

hi to spooks, pippi, mitchie, helly, tiny, lizi, bungee, sam, eli and anyone i've missed 

all still going well here   ......bump has had a growth spurt this week and i love it  feelin movement everyday now however still love using the doppler so listen to pip too 

love to everyone and their bumps and babes
Suze xx


----------



## Marielou

Morning, 

Just waiting for the midwife to come out so I thought I'd pop on during a quiet momentand see how you all are! 
Breastfeeding is going well, his latch is getting better, it still takes him his time but we're doing it and I am loving it - that new baby smell just should be bottled, theres nothing nicer than the smell of your own newborn, is there?! 

spooks - Actually, this has been a learning expeirance for me, just reminds me that women are very hormonal after birth and if there are BF issues especially during the night, the support is there but you still feel lonely and a bit lost and worried about your baby - will definatly help me when I am back helping ladies, because I felt all that despite knowing theories and what I'd suggest if it were someone else.  

Suze - Ahhh the kicks are just amazing, aren't they?  I really do miss that   

Alf - Totally understand your reasons, will have to pm you my ******** details  

Marie xxxx


----------



## juju81

Its quiet on here at the mo, hope everyone is ok, I have my 6wk scan 2mrw, am excited & scared, am worried they will tell me they cant see anything!!  Will post as soon as i get back

xxxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Juju - your feelings are completely understandable but I'm sure everything will be fine   I think it was on the other thread you mentioned about getting some maternity bras, my personal experience is don't bother, just get some normal non-wired (super supportive) ones, I didn't find the maternity ones any more supportive, but were alot more expensive.


----------



## juju81

I had my 6wk scan today, there is one lovely little blob with a nice strong fast heartbeat!  Everything around the womb looks nice & healthy & is very high up in the wmb which apparently is a very good sign as the nearer to the cervix the higher the chance of m/c!  He says everything should be fine this time round!  Am well chuffed, have another scan in 2wks time, 11th August!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya All  
Marie; HUGE Congratulations on the arrival of Sam ! Cant remember if i've already said that ? Did i do it on the birth announcement site ? i'm so excited for you !! Glad bf is going well now. You look such a happy perfect little family, such a happy ending   And btw; heaven knows how u found the time to post such a moving and detailed birth story !! U r amazing !!
Juju; So happy for ur super scan  
Pippi; Glad to share my nursery Nurse experience HOWEVER (!!)......... i havent worked with babies since i trained (26 yrs ago !!) spent most of my career with 2-6 yr olds, love that age, so can only advise on that age range !!
Anyhow MASSIVE news here................Alfie slept thru the night last night !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10 hrs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This time last week he was still feeding at 7pm,midnight-ish, 3am-ish,and 6am-ish, then he suddenly dropped the midnight feed one night and the 3am feed two nights later !! AMAZING BABY BOY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           And the colic is definately wearing off, so a very happy household here !
Anyway better go and spend time with DH   
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Ju - so pleased for you - isn't it a fab feeling. 

Hi to everyone. 

Back soon with more personals. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Juju - wonderful news     (although I was holding out for triplets!!!!!!!!)

Mitchie -     GO ALFIE!!!!!!    (Great to hear you sounding so upbeat!)


Love to all
ALF


----------



## eli..g

Mitchie thats great!!

Juju, I wouldn't buy maternity bras again, well mayee feeding ones but not others.  SO uncomfrtable i found and so un supportive.  I have just bouht new ones from m&s as lady in there told me my others were not fitting weell, ( actually i did know that but was in denial!!)  I've got an old lady non wired one, wow its so comefy i can belive it!!  Why have I not done this before!!

Marie i read your story some time at the weekend, its so moving! I was in floods.  I was supposed to be working, and had to admit to dh i'd been on here insted when he saw mty tears!! 
You write so well, wish i could do too 

Love to all xx


----------



## LLM

Just a fly past as ever................

Marie - Huge congratulations, what beautiful piccies! I hope the tongue cut op goes smoothly and that it doesn't upset him too much. I'm dreading Izzy's cleft palate surgery next April but I know it's for the best. It just breaks your heart to see them in pain doesn't it?!

Juju - Fab scan news. I hope you can now relax a little and enjoy your pregnancy.

Spooks/Bungee - I so know what you mean about bump envy. I loved my bump and I would love to be pg again someday but I suspect that will never happen. 

Mitchie - Well done Alfie, it's amazing what a good nights sleep will do for you. I firmly believe I can face anything the day throws at me if I've had a good nights sleep.

Sam - We really need to sort something to meet up...............

Lizi - Tough call on the sibling sperm. I didn't have any reserved once I knew I was expecting twins so I don't have that pressure thank heavens.

Dawn - I know what you mean about the anonymity. That's why I changed my profile. That said, I still have the baby pics up so anyone who knew me would recognise them!!

Now then, is it ever going to stop raining or should I start building an ark?

Lou x


----------



## eli..g

I think an ark is a good idea!!


----------



## LiziBee

Well the horrid 'pay up or lose the sperm' letter came. We keep talking it over but I think we will let it go. £200 is a lot to pay just to keep it until March, especially now I've lost my job. Still makes me cry though. The clinic always said that the councilor was there for us if we needed it, wonder if a session would help me to feel better about it?

Juju - great news
Mitchie - nice to hear you  sounding positive.
ALF - fair enough  

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh Lizi, what a horrible choice to have to make.  Looks like you've made a decision now though?    I think counselling sounds like a good idea.  I've been toying with the idea of going back, maybe after #2 arrives ( ) as I need to come to terms with the fact that there will only ever be a maximum of 2 babies


----------



## juju81

Oh Lizi, I feel for you, do they just destroy them or sell them on??


----------



## LiziBee

Julie - that's another thing that makes it so gutting, it is the last of this donors sperm as he donated anonymously it can't legally be kept beyond March anyway.

Feeling very sad today, (on top of the sperm issue) my sister has gone back to Switzerland today and I probably wont see her again for a whole year and I had my last working day today, come the end of tomorrow I'm officially redundant. 

Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Lizi - I remember the letter. How many vials did ou have? Did I remember that correctly that your options were limited treatment-wise for Mila because of limited supply? Despite my situation I still wonder if I made the right decision about not paying for storage. I think the counsellor would be a great idea. You've got nothing to lose. Hope tomorrow goes smoothly and that you find something else soon. Maybe that's a sign that we should get together. I'm on holiday from school and you and LLM will be free. I'm sure the girls would love it.

LLM - My house is a building site at the mo so any change of scenery would be long overdue. At least the builders should be finished by the end of next week. Just the kitchen to be fitted and then decorating, carpets and furniture shopping!!! As for the Ark - great idea. Did you get the hail storm this afternoon? 

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## spooks

big hugs to lizi, 
even though we have beautiful children and are extremely grateful for them it's still such a difficult situation  thank goodness we have FF. Counselling sounds like a good idea too - it can't harm can it.

mitchie - glad little alfie is settling well for you  hope you're feeling better too

LLM lovely to hear from you - very impressed with your holiday!! How did you manage that! 

Marie - forgot to say how wonderful *you* looked in your piccie too  
The ladies you support with Bfing are lucky to have you I'm sure.

suze -  so pleased all is going well and you're getting those lovely baby bumps 

love to everyone  
spooks


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - you are right, we really should met up. Only thing is we've blown my whole redundancy payout on a nice big holiday. Off on Wednesday and not back until the end of August by which time you'll be back at school! If you have any days off actually in September then please do PM me and we'll sort something, if not then I guess it's the autumn half term.
Lizi.xxx

(3weeks touring western France, in case you were wondering....)


----------



## going it alone

Lizi - Lucky you, that sounds fab. After the end of the summer hols I'm still working Wed, Thurs and Fri so I'll be free on Monday and Tuesday afternoons, the girls start preschool in the mornings. Have a great holiday.
Sam xx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone

Bit of a me post Im afraid.  Just checking in so you dont think I have vanished off the face of the earth!  We are back in hospital with Emily.  After lots of tests and temperatures reaching the 40's they are saying she has E Coli - dear knows how as we are SSOOO careful with hand hygiene and stuff (however this is the thrid diagnosis we have had in as many days so that might change again tomorrow)  She is booked in for a barium on Monday and another endoscopy on Tuesday to try and determine why she is gagging so much, so I probably wont be around for another week.  Just didnt want you to think I had forgotton about you all.

Alf - just wondering why Alf?  We have named Emilys new toy alien thing alf just last week ha ha.  totally understand your need to do this xxx

take care everyone
love
Helly
xxx


----------



## going it alone

Helly -            Hope they make their minds up soon. Wishing Emily a speedy recovery.
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Helly -  Big hugs to you and Emily, hope they get it sorted soon.
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Helly - Oh hun big hugs to you all, hope they know for sure what is up with Emily soon and that you're all home after a speedy recovery soon  

Lizi - Getting the letter must have been hard   I was glad in a way that we don't have any sperm/embryos left because it makes the decision for us. I think councelling would be a good option 

Pippi - After both my babies I've had the baby blues after the birth just thinking about what we've been through and that there will be no more babies - sounds crazy because I am more lucky than I ever dreamed possible but I think its because that choice was just taken away from me, rather than us making that choice?  I always wanted 3-4 children but I'm happy now with my 2 boys and although I'm sure I will always remain broody for me I have to call the end somewhere and this is it - plus I want to go to uni in the next few years to train as a midwife so thats something exciting to aim for! 

(sorry don't know where that blurt of emotion came from!) 

Mark is back to work tomorrow, am dreading it and am quite tearful but I'm sure we'll be fine. 

Marie xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - get Mark to leave you and Ethan with a packed lunch in the fridge, it's one less thing to worry about and means you actually get to eat something!
Sam and Lou - will have to fix up some time in September to get together!

It was Mila's 1st birthday today and to celebrate she took 4 little steps all on her own! It think it will be a long time before she's walking confidently, at the moment she just throws herself in the right direction and trusts someone will be there to catch her before her face hits the floor!

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## eli..g

ooh...happy birthday to mila for yesterday, hope she was spoilt rotten!!

Helly... poor little emily, hope they can sort her out soon.  Ithink you all need a biig hug   xx

Marie..   hope you day goes good today.x

Lizzi.. you holiday sounds fab.. room for 2 more??

Short and swwet but loots Love to all xxx


----------



## LiziBee

eli - I could make room for one chef and one nanny! Pick you up on the way? We are sailing out of Poole.
Nightmare with one of the cottages though, just found out that due to a stuff up by the booking agency there is no cot! Of course we have a travel cot but it's huge and I've no idea how we will fit it in - I'm supposed to be on the internet looking for a super lightweight one now but they are all £50+ and I'm not even sure we'd get it on time.
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

OMG Just been to check up on Marie and it looks like Sam has been rushed to hospital and may need a major op on his stomach. Sending lots of positive vibes, hugs and kisses Marie. Hope the scan goes well and it turns out to be less sinister.
Lizi.x


----------



## juju81

Oh my god     everything will be ok xxxx


----------



## HellyS

OMG MArie - Huge hugs for you and Sam, Im sure he will be just fine honey xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Marie - sending you loads of hugs    and loads of positive vibes     hope they sort Sam out really quickly

Helly - how's little Emily doing? How did it go today?

Hugs to all

Love
ALF


----------



## spooks

helly, hope emily gets well soon  

  big hugs to marie and sam - just read your previous posts and youu've had a tricky time of it    hope you and sam get better soon  

 love to all


----------



## Tiny21

Ditto from me

Big   to Emily, hope she gets better soon. 

Marie, really hope everything is OK with Sam and he gets better soon   

Love
Tiny xx


----------



## eli..g

oh dear, hope sam is ok.. 

lizi... can do chef.. ( thats what i did in my other life!!)) and can do POole  ( thats where i live )!!  See ya Wednesday!!

HAve you sorted the cot??  Try 'baby discount' or maybe called discount baby, (unsure) Poole.. They have everything and are ace.  you could collect it on your way through.  You would pass the shop on the way to ferry.  Ask for Denise, she's our friend.


----------



## pippilongstockings

Marie - hope everything's ok, how frightening for you all 

Lizi - I've got a NCessity pop up travel cot that you can borrow if you like? It's very lightweight and folds up small so would easily fit in your suitcase. PM me if you are interested. It's this one:

http://www.mothercare.com/Nscessity-Travel-Centre-25-Protection/dp/B00118YP2Y/sr=1-15/qid=1249376821/ref=sr_1_15/275-1473579-8335902?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

P xx


----------



## Daisee08

Hey All - Wow I sure missed alot - sorry i dont get on here much and i didnt manage to update (was away at parents for a while) - but my news is that I have a lovely little gorgeous boy born at the end of May.

Both mummy and daddy and baby are doing really well and we are loving every minute with our precious little one.

Just felt i needed to get on here and let you know - thanks for not deleting me off the list Marie! 

I hope you are all well and will try and catch up with this thread one of these days! But obviously have a little less time now


----------



## eli..g

Congratulations Daisee.. brilliant news xx


----------



## Mitchie

Goodness me, what a worry for Marie and Helly   Really feeling for you both and hoping everything is okay      Huge hugs and strength to you both and Sam and Emily xxxxxxxxxx
Daisee; Congrats Hun, and snap !!, we too have a gorgeous little man born in May !! 12 weeks 2moro and just waving goodbye to colic, thank heavens !
Hiya all; where is evrybody ?? enjoying the 'summer' ??
Mazarooney; How's things cycle bud ??
Lizi; Hope u got ur cot ! Have a fab hols xxxxxxxxxx
Pippi, Eli, Sam, Lou, Wendeth, Tiny, Spooks, ALF ( who were u b4  ),JuJU, and all.....   
I'm feeling lots stronger now and positive now. The colic is DEFINATELY almost gone now which has helped enormously as my Little Alfie is soooo much more content in the day   He's smiley and happy and enjoying playing with Mummy and Daddy, which is so much more easier and fun than the constant crying, and i dont wake up feeling that i cant cope. He hasn't slept thru the nite again tho, must've been a 4-nite-fluke !

Better go now and relieve DH who is doing the chores with Alfie in the sling !! 
Love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyS

Evening all!!

Has anybody heard from Marie?  Hope everything is ok with Sam and her  

Mitchie - So glad everthing is getting easier with your little man.  Lets hope the four night fluke of sleeping through happens again soon  

Daisee - Congratulations!!!!  Thank you for letting us know your fantastic news!

Suze - Hope all is well with you and bump  

Alf - How is your girl coming on with walking?  Bet she is loads more steady now!

Lizi -Cant believe Mila is one already!  That has really flown over!

Well we are back home.  The barium study results came back clear which is obviously brilliant but we still have no answers to why Emily is gagging.  Its awful to watch as she gets very upset but apparently it should get better with time.  They are sticking with the Ecoli diagnosis as cause for the high temperature but I am still to be convinced although they do now have her on low dose antibiotics until she has a kidney scan in a couple of weeks time so hopefully that will be our last hospital trip!!

Thank you all for your very kind messages, they really do help.  Sorry for the lack of personals but DH has gone for a well deserved pint or two so I am going to put my feet up with my book and chill out for an hour before bed.

Love to your all
Helly
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

I hope MARIE won't mind me letting you know, but I've been stalking the birth club thread for any news - Sam had an op today on his stomach and had his tongue tie clipped.  Apparently he is doing well and will be able to bf again tomorrow.  Been thinking about you lots Marie and hope Sam makes a speedy recovery and you are all home again soon      

Helly - J is very steady on her feet now, at times she gets very excited and virtually runs (usually after the cat!!).  She's still cutting some back teeth (been going on for weeks) so has some 'not so good days' but on her good days she is an absolute delight.  It's now impossible to get on the computer when she is around, as she runs off with the mouse  
It must be sooo frustrating seeing Emily distressed and not knowing what's causing it or being able to help  
The ALF thing goes back to my dim and distant past, but is very unlikely to be recognised by anyone.........are you trying to suggest I have alien like features?...........................................................

Mitchie - wonderful to hear that Alfie's colic is getting alot better and that you are feeling alot better too  

Sorry no more personals am shattered.

Love to all
ALF
xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi all
Good luck to little Sam in his recovery  
ALF - my niece loves turning on BIL Xbox!!  and she has hidden the control which I think is really   I must train LO to do that when they arrive  
Mitchie - all crossed for more good nights of sleep  
Daisee - big congrats. 
Helly - pleased you have some good news but frustrating not to know the cause, poor little Emily  . let's hope you only have one more trip to hospital, she is a brave little girl with a brave Mum - it must be horrible   
Hi Pip, Eli, Lizzi and anyone else I have missed  


Well - what a day we have had - woke to bleeding    BIG panic - haven't had any bleeding so far so totally out of the blue. Luckily DP was here as it was 20 week scan day - he called the midwives - I was in too much of a state and off we went. Everything checked out OK - we turned down the internal exam - I hate them and find them painful normally and to have it after bleeding just felt wrong - they were very understanding and said it was our choice. They said it is probably just one of those things and we are  it was a one off. The 20 week scan later on showed little one moving around and all was 'spot on' to use the sonographer's words - he kept saying perfect lots  , he was great actually and gave us some fab pics - will upload a new one soon. Bubs (short for Bubbles - the picture shows loads of 'bubbles' - actually the cord but it doesn't look like that) was absolutely fine and placenta all fine and in the right place so just  that was our one scare - certainly don't need that again. 
Chilling this evening - had some choc cake and Pirates - Johnny Depp is so cool!

Love to all
Oh, while I am on - those using donor sperm - what was the procedure and cost for storing sibling donor sperm - there is some available for us, naively I thought there would be and hadn't even crossed my mind that there might not be - but it would be £625 for 3 years for 1 amp  I was really shocked at the amount - just wondered if it was typical??

Thanks
Love again and hugs
Tiny xxx


----------



## eli..g

FAb news helly.. glad to hear that things are looking up x

Good to hear about Sam.. I was worrying.  Speedy recovery little one x  

Tiny.. shame you had a bad start to your day, but good to hear things have settled ok in the end and your scan went wellxx  that does seem pricey tiney for 1 amp, but the only comparison I have is our own, .. i think its £250 ish per year and we have 7? amp left i think.  Will be waiting till he's at least 2 before we try again.

alf.. funny what you say about J and the mouse... f tries to turn the pc off at the switch, can only get here when he's sleeping, which is getting less and less!!

Righ.. of for a shower, just had hair cut, now itchy itchy xx


----------



## juju81

Eli, ours is £200 per year regardless of the amount of amps you have left.  We only have 1 left too!!!


----------



## juju81

Whoops, meant Tiny!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Tiny - ours is £150 per vial then £250 for 2 years storage (but I think our clinic is v expensive, inc tx).  We reserved 5 vials and have 3 left but hoping we won't need the final two  .  Not for #2 anyway


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks girls
Seems ours is about comparable over the 3 years then - paying all that up front when you have no idea what the future holds just seems really off, the yearly option seems much better - I might ask if that is an option. 

I am still spotting   but the midwife said it is normal for this to last a few days until all of the old blood has gone  - I just want it to stop, it really isn't much at all but still not liking it - nearly went for an internal today but then when she said that felt it was normal for it to last so trying to chill. Bubs is still moving around a lot and heartbeat is fine so   all is well and it was a one off. 

Hope you are all OK
Our neighbours let off one of those Chinese Lanterns tonight - it is such a lovely night and it got stuck in our tree   - they ran round and we had to get the hose on it   They seemed quite drunk!!!  Bit of drama anyway!

Tiny x


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

just a quickie to say

marie - thinking about you and Sam lots, hope he is recovering from his op and you can let us know soon   

Tiny - i have had bleeding on and off since 11 weeks, everything from brown spotting to red bleeding and everything in between.....its very hard to deal with as you automatically think OMG i  shouldn't be bleeding!! however same as you baby is just fine, moving around lots and heartbeat is strong  i've been told that its prob going to keep happening and to get it checked out every time.....i have had a couple of internal checks which showed closed cervix and no sign of where the bleed was from so guess no point in them really!?  hope its goes away and doesn't come back sweetie  

im gonna add a bump pic as we reached th 20 week milestone yesterday 

love to everyone else and their bumps and babes
Suze xx


----------



## *ALF*

Suze -          20 weeks yeah!!!! Love the bump pic, that's coming on nicely!!


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Suze
Our bumps look similar I would say   - some days mine looks huge, others not so big - weird!!
Thank you, trying to chill about it but being much more careful again now -  not lifting etc which is hard and probably not that realistic but has made me nervous. Hopefully it will stop soon, it is easing. I have had a few mild cramps as well - have you had those, reading the books they do say this is a growth spurt time and therefore cramps can be normal. 

DP felt LO earlier moving around - if I stare at bump for long enough at the right time I can see movements - weird but FAB - I love it!! DP thinks it's amazing too  

Night all 
xxx


----------



## juju81

Hi girls how are we all?

Has anyone heard how Sam is doing?

Tiny - Cant wait to start feeling movement, have got weeks until that tho!!!


Well, had my 8wk scan, everything as it should be, can see the massive head (in camparison to its little body!), the little heart beat, umbilical cord & am measuring 2 days ahead so am now 8+2, due 21st March!  Got my midwife appointment through & thats the 26th August, wont be long until our 12 scan!  We asked about the last vial we have left & found out we need to use it in 2yrs time as the 10yr freezing rule comes in!  Am gutted.  We didnt want that close an age gap, we personally feel that we waited this long we dont just want to give it only 2yrs of our undivided attention, would have like a 3 1/2 yr age gap  .  However, we both feel that at least we will have one, spoil it rotton & then if the whole making sperm from stem cells progresses we may look down that route!  still early days to make a def decision but its sort of thrown us a bit!!

Only 3 days until my sisters wedding & only 1 morning left at work then i'm off until the 24th on annual leave.  Thank god!


----------



## *Suze*

afternoon ladies

Ju - so pleased your 8 week scan went well honey.......i was told if you see a h/b at 8 week then you've 97% of carrying to term  congrats honey

marie - still thinking of your lil man and hope you can post soon lady   

helly - hope your little lady is behaving herself  

alf - hope you are your gorgeous girly are well  

mitchie - how you doing honey?  

tiny - hey lady.....hows you and bump?  

hi to pippi, eli, lizzi, spooks, daisee and anyone i've missed 

just back from our 20 weeks scan good news is baby is absolutely perfect and all measurements are spot on however they have finally found the cause for my on/off bleeding, the placenta is not quite functioning properly.....dh asked cons how worried she was about it and she said 'well fairly'  however it wont start to cause an issue until later in the pregnancy when baby puts more demand on it (apparently?!!) which could cause pre-eclamsia, small baby or prem labour  however she doesn't want to see us again until 26 weeks (so took that as a good sign  ) if i have any bleeding in the meantime i have to call the hospital directly.....

think deep down we are very scared however decided to remain as positive as we can so have been to buy our first baby things (pack of vests and 2 babygro's) and i've just ordered the nursery furniture (8-10 week delivery though!) 

love to everyone 
Suze xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone 
Ju - fab news about your scan, fab stuff.  

Suze - really glad you got good news at your scan re measurements etc. - ours were spot on too - isn't it amazing what they can tell and see?   Sorry about the placenta - at least it explains the bleeding  - it must be worrying but as you say if they don't want to see you again for a while they can't be that worried - probably something later on they will keep a really good eye on.  I am sure it is something that they have lots of strategies to help with etc. and at least they know early.   I have bought a few small things but have started lots of lists - I am a right list person!!   I got my free pack of nappies from Tesco today - can't remember where that voucher came from. Got breast pads as they were really cheap and apparently I will need them   Have resisted clothes etc. yet though I do look lots - my sisters are going to let me have quite a lot of stuff and they are in it such a short time. DP and I are going to choose and buy our 'take home' outfit at half term - we have seen an all in one in Mamas and Papas we both really loved and we are getting a local Mamas & Papas in Oct - YEAH!!!  We are borrowing loads of stuff though. Hope to paint the nursery this weekend with families help but nothing to go in it yet   We have ordered our travel system for early Nov which is quite exciting. 

Hi to everyone else, been a bit quiet on here recently - all busy no doubt!
Love and   to all
Tiny xx


----------



## *ALF*

Suze - wonderful to hear all was pefect with the measurements.  Sorry to hear they found a 'problem' with the placenta which must be very worrying BUT I would hang on to the fact that they have found it early on, it just means that they will watch you like a halk later on (think of all those extra scans) and as Tiny said should anything start to look worrying, they will have seen it before and will deal with it accordingly.  I won't say don't worry, cos you will, but I'd be reassured that you will be closely monitored at the stage you need to be.
Enjoy your shopping  

Juju & Tiny- gald all went well with your scans


Love to all
Alf
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Oh Pippi keep meaning to ask - how' toilet training going?


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hey everyone, lots of great news on here at the moment :0)

Marie - hope everything is ok with you now? xx

Thanks Alf, PT is going very well when naked and improving when pants are on!  He's terribble at nursery though, any tips??

P xx


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all!

Wow, I've been awol for ages! Sorry... Just never seem to have a minute!


Marie - huge congratulations on the arrival of Sam     but sorry to hear you've both had a bit of a rough time, sending all my love and hopeing that you are both on the mend 

Helly - so sorry to read that Emily is still having problems, sending you a big , big   too. I can't believe she is 9 months old already, where has the time gone!!!!

Suze - great news on your scans my lovely and it really is good that they don't want to see you again until 26 weeks, I can imagine how worrying the news re your palcenta must be but at least they've found it early and they will keep a very close eye on you both  

Ju & Tiny - congratulations on your scan! Fab news!  

Pippi - glad potty training is going well! We're almost at the end of week 1 here too! It's quite something with twins!!   Do you give little one a treat for using the potty / toilet? We give the girls a little sweetie each time - if you do too, mayber you could send some to nursery? Might be an incentive? Have to say we haven't ventured out of the house yet but we're out with friends tomorrow - not sure what we're going to do yet, we're going to a restaurant so I might bea coward and give in to pullups! (not sure an accident would be fair on anyone!!)

Well the big news for us is that the court (after much messing about! which I won't go into but let's just say social services are not the most organised people I've ever met!!!) yesterday decreed that our adoption order should be granted! Which means as soon as they can allocate us a date we will officially be a forever family - which is just fab news! I dn't think we';d realised just how big a deal this was for us as we are already a true family - but very nice to have the official stamp!

hope all is good with you all - lovely to ready about all the babies and bumps!
sending yuo all lots of love
S
xxxxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

just a quick hello! trying to keep up here..you ladies surely can chat! 

Hope you are all well!
amanda xx


----------



## going it alone

Tibbelt - It's been a long road but it's great to hear that you're almost at the official end of it, even if you felt like it when the girls first came home. I was lucky with tolet training, the girls staggered theirs, Amelie at Easter and Libby last month. My best buy was a pottete plus, fold away potty that doubles up as a toilet seat. It's so much easier than dragging a full sized potty around. I tried the sweet treat when Libby was refusing to even sit on the potty but it didn't work with her.

Suze - great to hear that your measurements are perfect and that they've found the cause of the bleeds. They can do amazing things with placentas, speaking from a twins point of view. They can monitor the function very precisely and there are a multitude of procedures that can be done to correct any difficulties. 

Juju - great news on your 8 week scan

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Marielou

Just a quick hello, I've been back home with Sam from alder hey for a week now, but what with constant breastfeeding, a demanding toddler and almost constant visits from HV's, the district nurse and midwife I don't seem to have a spare second!    Sam is slowly gaining weight and nearly up to birth weight now, and we're all recovering from the shock of him being so poorly, 

Marie xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh Marie, what a relief that things are back to "normal", whatever normal is with a baby and a toddler!  What a lovely photo of your two beautiful boys


----------



## juju81

Glad to hear from you Marie, have been thinking about you.  What happened with little Sam?  See your flying off on hols, anywhere nice in Spain?


----------



## wolla

Marie - glad Sam's back home now and doing well.  

Wolla
xx


----------



## HellyS

Marie - So glad to hear all is going well with Sam, you must have been out of your mind with worry - have been thinking of your all xxx

Hi everyone else, just a fly by (again)  We are off to see U2 tomorrow so should be busy getting ev erything organised as Emily is going on her holidays to Grandma and Grandads for the night!!!!

Hopefully will get on soon for a proper catch up but just wanted say hi to Tibbelt though - lovely to hear things are going so well with the girls  

love to you all 
Helly
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Another quick one I'm afraid -

We got signed off by the hospital for his pyloric stenosis yesterday  - he as been diagnosed with reflux now and also penile chordee which is a problem with his penis that means he may need an operation in the next few months or so, or just after his first birthday. Apparently they see this more with IVF boys than naturally concieved ones?

Anyway. He is putting on weight and we just see the district nurse at home twice a week for his scar now and the HV twice weekly for weigh ins as he lost so much weight.

Juju - Sam had pyloric stenosis, I wrote this in my blog about it:



> It all started last sunday, he's always been sicky but he suddenly started being very sicky (projectile) and not keeping any feeds down. Then I noticed he'd stopped pooing and weeing and he was very, very sleepy - I rang my midwife and she said it was normal (he was 13 days old at this point) and nothing to worry about but I just couldn't settle my fears. That evening I sat there worrying and he kept being sick, so I rang NHS direct but they weren't taking calls, so I rang the out of hours dr and they told me to go straight in. Once there, they took us in with no wait (!) and the dr. immediatley told us she was referring him to the paediactric ward and could we go there without delay.
> 
> We were seen and he was sick everywhere again, they were concerned as he was dehydrated and very poorly - they told me another 12 hours or so and he could have had heart failure - Mark had to go home to look after Ethan who was in bed, and then they put a canula in his hand which he screamed through and I cried through it too. They took bloods and told me they thought it was reflux or pyloris stenosis but more likely reflux as 'pye' babies are normally a few weeks older and first born males.
> 
> They admitted us to the ward and put him on a drip, then came in and said his bloods results were making them think it was pye, and if it was he'd need an operation. I sat there in the room in the dark cuddling him and crying and telling him 'Please don't have it Sam, please don't need an operation' but I kind of felt at that time he'd end up having it.
> 
> He kept on projectile vomiting and they told me I had to stop breastfeeding him and he had to starve which was the hardest thing, he was screaming with hunger and desperatly rooting and it broke my heart. Once all the milk was out of his system he was projectile vomiting bile and blood from his stomach lining so they put a tube down his nose so they could wash out his tummy and remove the bile.
> 
> He had a scan which confirmed the pye and we were told we were being transferred to Alder Hey children's hospital. The next day Mum, Sam and I went while Mark stayed at home with Ethan. I've never been away from Ethan before and its really traumatised both of us, although its getting better now.
> 
> At Alder Hey they continued with the drip for 3 days, his caunla kept coming out and they eventually ran out of veins to get it back into and were even looking at putting it in his head but I wouldn't let them. He's black and blue with bruises. His blood was too alkaline and the drip helped rectify this.
> 
> He had the op on thursday afternoon, he was only in about 90 minutes and I have to say I was wanting him to go down for the op by then - he was covered in wires and tubes, starving and very sleepy due to lack of energy and had lost a lot of weight (7lb 4oz at birth, 5lb 15oz at the time of the op) he continues to be sick after the op and had to go back on the drip the day after, and was in hospital again yesterday being checked over after he vomited too much but he's on the mend now and only has a scar to show what he went through (and bruises!) - they fixed his tongue tie at the same time bless him.
> 
> I've been told by my HV I have post traumatic shock, I am very weepy and feel depressed and upset about what we went through and how poorly he was and grateful to come home but initially was very worried about being at home without any nurses around! but I feel better every day.


----------



## Marielou

My dad lives in Spain, about an hour inland from malaga quite near nerja if you've heard of that?  Anyway, we've decided to go there for a week, escape from the stress we've had!

Helly - Have a fab time seeing U2! 

Marie xxxx


----------



## juju81

Oh Marie, that must have been heartbreaking, I actually have tears in my eyes reading that  !

Yes, I have heard of Nerja, I really hope you have a lovely time & can start to enjoy yourselves, you all deserve it over the last few weeks


----------



## Tiny21

Marie
What an awful thing for you all to go through, so pleased little Sam is on the road to recovery now but what a terrible time you must have all had.  Loads of   for you all. 
I hope you have a brilliant time in Spain - sounds like just what you need. 

Helly - have a great time at U2! 

Hi to everyone else
Suze - how are you doing preg buddy   

Love 
Tiny xx


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

Marie - so pleased to hear from you and that little Sam is making a good recovery   have a lovely first family holiday hun

Helly - hope you have a lovely time away and at U2, emily will have a lovely time at grandparents 

tiny - hey hun, all going well here.......taking every day as it comes and just concentrating on getting to the magical 24 weeks  hows things with you? have you been buying things yet?

ju - hope you are ok hun.....do you have another scan soon?

mitchie - hope you are still feeling better sweetie and your lil man is behaving 

sarah (tibbelt) - lovely to hear from you hun and so so pleased to hear that your loving being a mummy and your girls are thriving...keep in touch 

hi to sam, pippi, alf, amanda, spooks, daisee and anyone i've missed 

not alot happening here.....no sign of any bleeding and it's been 3 weeks so thinking/hoping that everything is going well in there!!   pip's movements can be felt externally now and my dh is loving connecting with baby....its all so special, just love it!! 

love to everyone and their bumps and babes
Suze xx


----------



## Marielou

Suze - Isn't it lovely DH feeling the kicks?  I really do miss that, its lovely.   

Tiny - How are you and bump?

Juju - when is your next scan? Is it 12 weeks? 

I expressed my milk to keep supply going in hospital and Sam relatched the day after the op and is feeding like a monster now   He's back up to 7lbs (no wonder with the rate he's feeding!) and is just gorgeous, like his big brother.    We really are lucky!

Marie xxxx


----------



## juju81

How nice & reasurring he latched straight back on  

Yep, got a 12 wk scan in aout 2 wks time & booked my gender scan today but its not until the 10th October   its ages away!!!  Should have been the 3rd but the lady is on holiday, how inconsiderate!!!  Its nice tho, I go to Barcelona on a girly hols on the 16th so will be nice to be able to buy stuff if I see something !!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya All,
Just a very quick fly-by while my Alfie has a rare snooze !
Marie ; Well done on surviving a very scary ordeal, no wonder u were traumatised   Glad u have the sunny climes of Spain to look 4ward to !! 
I'm loving loving hearing about how all our bumps are coming on. I can feel ur excitement and anticipation and it brings it all back to me, its such a special time, enjoy and cherish it ladies !! I miss my bump too, and all the preparations and expectations, but having him here is amazing too !
Better go , just wanted to say Hi to you all really, and let u know i am about !! 
Loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyS

Marie - so glad Sam is on the road to recovery and that feeding is going well - he is going to be a big boy if he carries on the way he is going!  Enjoy your well deserved break  

Mitchie - How are things with you and Alfie?  You sound great    I am totally with you on the excitment that new bumps brings - I LOVED being pregnant and cant wait to do it again....

Ju - Ah enjoy your scans - how inconsiderate of the lady going on holiday    Enjoy your girly break!

Suze - Bet your DH is loving being able to feel the kicks - maybe not when you get a bit bigger and he/she starts kicking him hard when he is trying to sleep    Enjoy every single second of your pregnancy hun, you have waited long enough for it!!

Pippi - Hope the potty training is going better at nursery - no tips from here Im afraid, no doubt I will be on here soon enough (at least another year and a half!) asking the same question!!!

Alf - How are you and J doing?  Hope all is well with you both  

Tiny - How did the painting go?  What colours have you decided on?  Its such an exciting time - I spent hours sitting in the nursery before Emily came along just imagining having a baby in there!

Hi to everyone else, there are so many of us on here to mention (which is lovely isnt it?)  I hope you are all well and your bumps and babies are bringing you lots of joy.

We had a great time at the U2 gig.  Although I missed Emily like crazy and couldnt wait to get back to her!  She is doing well.  Still being tube fed but we have gone down to 18 hours per day which is good as she gets 2 breaks during the day.  SHe has had a couple of spoons of food so thats a big improvement.  Once she starts eating properly we can get the tube out.  I was hoping for her birthday but that is unlikely now so Im aiming for Christmas - fingers crossed please!  I am starting to get soooo broody again but there is n way I could manage another until Emily is a lot older - I totally admire you twin mummies - how do you do it?!?!?

Take care everyone
Love as always
Helly
xxx


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies 

apologies for a me post coming up!! 

well we did whisper too soon........it was dh's b'day on sunday and he wanted to paint the nursery as his b'day present however it was also 1 year since our m/c so the day was already tinged, i confessed late on sat night that i was scared of 'history repeating itself' so we decided that i wasn't allowed to do anything, just supervise......well you guessed it, on sunday morning about 20 mins after starting it i felt wet and knew i was bleeding.....so called the hospital who said to come straight in 

got to hospital just after 12 and was admitted to a delivery room (very scary experience however lovely rooms!) bleeding was brown/pink at this stage and did have some period type pains/aches, midwife came a listened to pip's heartbeat and was perfect  after an hour or so saw 2 SHO's and did an internal......as soon as she put the speculum in i was in pain.....and she took a swab and pulled it out to reveal fresh red blood.....our faces drained and felt very sick, she called over the other SHO to look and he said there's a fresh bleed so we can't see if the cervix is open or closed, i told them it was very uncomfortable so they took it out (only to do it again in a few mins!!) and they took it out i felt a gush and there was blood all over the bed (at the point we thought it was all over) after another examination and more blood it was confirmed the cervix was closed and i was to be admitted to monitor the loss 

we were transferred onto the maternity ward and thankfully the bleeding eased and by yesterday morning fully stopped, so i was allowed home at 8pm last night  

however on a scarier note we found out from reading my hospital notes that the problem we have is the placenta is small and the umbilical cord is thin! so now understand why the placenta wont be able to feed the baby as well......so something alse to worry about!! 

Helly - glad you had a brill time at U2  

marie - hoping Sam is still making good progress   

sending you all lots of love .....im off to wrap myself back up in cotton wool!!  

love 
Suze xx


----------



## Tiny21

Oh Suze- what a scare you have had.     So pleased all is well with little one but sounds like you will have to take it easy - have they suggested anything re the small placenta & thin umbilical cord at all? Sending you and DH loads of   and   - how have they left things with you - Do you have to go back in for check ups at all or any more scans or anything? I presume they have advised you to rest? 
Little one seems a toughy, I really hope things go smoothly now. 
Tiny x


----------



## juju81

Suze that must have been horrendous - my friend bled from 12 wks, found out she suffered from placenta previa (sp) low lying placenta - amazingly the placenta moved on its own at 29wks!

Like Tiny said, have they advised anything?

Marie - When u have a mo could you update me on the list? Same on donor sperm thread to, cheers hunny x

Been getting low aching pain, am hoping its just everything stretching, have midwife tomoz so will check with her.  Still have all preg symptoms so not overly concerned just hate having any pains!!


----------



## *ALF*

Suze - OMG what a horrible horrible scare, sending you HUGE    .  Glad that you got yourself checked out. As tiny says little PIP sounds like (s)he's a tough little cookie. What's the plan from now on? 

Juju - aching pains are normal, everything is stretching in there!!!  In reply to your comment on **, I had bought new clothes by this point, some maternity and some normal but stretchy! 

Pippi - sorry haven't replied sooner, being as I asked the question in the first place! - it's normal to have quite a few accidents at nursery when first starting to toilet train, they get so engrosed in what they are doing they just forget.  A couple of thoughts though; can he/is he confident enough to tell the nursery staff when he needs the toilet; how easy is the potty to get to? is it close by or does he need to negotiate gates etc to get to it (ie if he's caught short has he got a chance to get to the potty in time); is there any body language that you pick up on that you could tell the staff about.

Chinese tonight (and it's only Tuesday) it's been one of those days.....................................

Love to all
ALF
xx


----------



## juju81

Thanks Alf, just didnt know whether its a bit abnormal to be getting a bump now!!?  Think i need to invest in some stretchy clothes, my jeans arent to bad its the clothes i have for work that are the problem!!!!  Might check out Next Maternity sale bit!

Mmm, chinese, had that the other night, ended up freezing most of it tho!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Suze - I've replied on your other thread, hope you are feeling ok today 

juju - aches and pains are normal at this stage  the worry never ends does it? I kept thinking "after the 12 week/20 week/28 week/32 week/36 week scan I'll stop worrying and enjoy things" - I'm STILL worrying!! As for the bump, I was well into maternity clothes by 10 weeks 

ALF - thanks! Hmmmm, no he can't get to the potty at nursery, there's a gate in the way  They take him to the potty every 15 minutes but that makes him sooooo cross lol. Think I'm going to have to accept that he'll take longer to do it at nursery than at home. PT at home has taken a step forward and two steps back too <sigh> Feels like it'll never end.......! Any tips welcome!

Marie - hope everything's settled down with you?  Not long til your hol now is it?

Helly - hope you are ok too 

Hi to everyone else, sorry got to go and get rid of this awful indigestion - must learn to eat more slowly!!

P xx


----------



## *Suze*

thanks for your support and kind words ladies 

tiny - as we found out by 'accident' will wai an see what the cons says when we have our next scan....she will have a lot of questions to answer!!  

alf - plans are to find somewhere that sells tranquilisers and sleep for the next few weeks!!  seriously though gonna try to keep relax and not gonna work for a few weeks, dh is being brill so im not allowed to do anything  enjoy your chinese honey  

Ju - I was wearing maternity trousers at 8 weeks as i was so uncomfy in normal bottom and i just wore baggy tops to cover my bump   stretchy pains are good honey  

well just nipped out to tesco with dh as want to get my hospital bag packed asap and hoping as we'll be prepared, we wont be needing it for a long time  also all the tommee tippee stuff is on sale half price so plucked up the courage to buy the steriliser......gosh i hate feeling like this, we were just getting excited about buying stuff  

love and hugs
Suze xx


----------



## Tiny21

Suze - I wondered that - as you had said you saw them by 'accident' - ask away - it's your right to know.  Enjoy some chill time - you deserve it   We are collecting quite a bit of borrowed stuff at the weekend from my sisters - still feels a bit early but you have to start some time. It will be interesting to see what they say when you ask them all about it and what it could mean for you and Pip. Worth being prepared with your bag. Take care.   

Ju - I was wearing Mat stuff quite early as well  - you have to be comfy. Ebay is good - getting a bundle of clothes is great - some you won't like but you can re-sell - I do that quite a lot. H&M, New Look are good and actually have them in store, Mothercare are quite good - quite pricey I would say but reasonable range.  Next, M&S etc have them on line but you really need to try them on. I did wear my bigger normal clothes as long as I could and used bump bands for a while. 

Hi everyone else
Tiny xxxx


----------



## eli..g

how awfull suze... hope you get some answers at your next appt... but till then.. rest, rest, rest! 
How exciting starting to buy stuff... i too bouht after 20 week scan but then got scared, packed it all up sent it to mums!!!

Pippi...as you know i started to look at nurserys for finlay and at one in particular i asked about potty training.... they are in a room up till they are 2, but in that room there is no facility for potty training and they have to wait till they are 2 and move on to next room!!!  I mentioed, what if he wants to start early..? , and she said that he would just have to wear a nappy at nursery!!

Have just realised how that sounds... not good hey... dont think we'll be going there !!

Hope that Luke is not encounteing too many problems... he'll get there in time... just alot of washing while he does!!

juju...as the others say, all the pains very normal, but get it checked if you are worried xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

suze, you poor thing. What a fright you have had. Will the hospital monitor you more often due to the issue with your placenta and chord? If I were you I would ask to see the day assessment center for monitoring weekly. I did that when I was pregnant with my  twins due to measurements of one twin being slightly off and they were worried the baby was not getting sufficiently cared for inside of me (not sure if it was the placenta they were worried about . They never did say). I am quite sure you can just turn up at the assessment centre at your local hospital if you are worried at all as well. But my consultant made weekly appts for me to keep a close eye and put my mind at ease. 

Turns out I had healthy twins (8lb baby girl and 6 lb 4 oz baby boy!) 

I know it is hard but please try and not allow a cloud to overshadow the joys of being pregnant. xx


----------



## going it alone

Just a quick fly by from me I'm afraid.

Suze - That must have been awful. I hope that you're getting the care you need. I was the same as you, I packed my bag at 22 weeks after going to a twins antenatal session that filled me with dread so I thought better safe than sorry. It stayed in the spare room for ten weeks. But then again it was a good job that I was prepared because I only went to the hospital to drop in a urine sample as they'd lost my last one and I wasn't allowed home! I started buying after my 20 week scan too but I had started a cross stitch for their nursery quite early in the pregnancy but I got scared. It's still in a cupboard, only a quarter done. I'd planned on finishing (and starting and finishing the second) during my mat leave.

Eli - I'd def think about going elsewhere, nursery-wise, if they were that inflexible about potty training

Pippi - Do you have to rmind him at home to go to the toilet or is he able to tell you when he needs to go. I'm worried about that because in a couple of weeks the girls start preschool and they have a fear of public toilets. Although they rarely have accidents now I know that they will when they go to preschool.

Love to all. Will catch up soon properly but my bed is calling

Sam x


----------



## spooks

sorry just a flying visit,

 love to everyone 

big hugs to suze     hope you get some answers at your appointment. 

big hugs to marie     

horrendous times for both of you    
marie I'm sure this will stay with you for a long time - please look after yourself and I hope you can talk about how you are feeling with Dh or other people.


----------



## pippilongstockings

Can I tentatively join as having both a "Beyond" and hopefully soon a "Bump"??  Terrified but I'm trying to be positive, what will be will be!  EDD 4th May 2010  

ALF - only 1 accident at nursery yesterday hurrah!  But then he got home and did about 4 wees in his pants in an hour    One step forward, two steps back!  What are your views on stopping potty training and trying again in a few months?!  

Sorry for quick post but have abandoned Luke in front of ITNG and he's now standing about an inch from the tv - bad mummy!

P xx


----------



## LiziBee

Pip - thanks for the cot offer and bug congrats on the bump!
Eli - I am your secret stalker and waved as we drove past to the ferry!
Tiny - £200 per year, number of vials not relevant.
Juju - I know how you feel. Our sibling sperm has now 'perished' too.
Suze -  what a nightmare. Stay strong.
Marie - blimey. Poor you and poor Sam.  Glad things are picking up now.

Had a lovely time on holiday (though a lot of it was just childcare in a different location IYKWIM) now just have mount-washmore to climb!

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Bump 

Good luck with Mount Washmore Lizi, I'm off to scale Mount Ironmore! I may need oxygen.

Huge congrats Pippi. A bit of ITNG never does them any harm.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## *ALF*

Morning

Pippi - 4th May - THE best EDD to have (can you guess when J was due   )  As for potty training, it's a tricky one as he has done so well to be doing anything at his age it would be a shame to stop that, but at the same time if he's having almost as many accidents as successes you have to bear that in mind.  Would he wear pull-ups? Could you maybe not stop altogether, but put him in pull ups then do gentle reminders - offer him the potty when you change his nappy, when you go to the loo ask if he needs to go too (this may involve you going to the toilet a bit more frequently!) and of course big praises if he tells you he needs to go.   TBH though you're the best one to judge and the fact that you've mentioned it maybe would suggest slowing down, rather than stopping, might be a wise thing.  BUT don't get disheartened, as I said he's done REALLLLLLLLLLLLLY well to recognise any need to go at such a young age    clever Luke  

Suze - how are things - is that cotton wool and bubble wrap still firmly attached??  I think Guiterangels idea of going to the asessment unit regularly is a good one, I'm sure they wouldn't mind at all.

Going it alone - your girls may well have a few accidents initialy as they fin their feet at preschool, but the staff would be prepared for this.  You may find that seeing all the other children using the toilets will override their fear of public toilets.  Hope they settle in well and have a fun time  

Hope that Mount Washmore and Mount Ironmore have been successfully conquered!!!!!!

Love to all
ALF


----------



## Marielou

Pippi - OMG I totally missed your news, how did that happen?! (me missing the news, I kinda know how you got pregnant   ) - congratulations and I agree, a fab EDD - its my wedding anniversary! 

Sorry girls, I get so little time to come on nowadays, having 2 non-sleepers and I am just exhausted!  I keep trying to get back to modding but have just admitted defeat for a while!    

Suze - I am sorry you had such a scare, I'd def ring your midwife and ask her to talk to you about the placenta/cord problems  

Right, am being called by both the boys - 

Marie xxxx


----------



## eli..g

HAve some time with your boys marie... we'll be here waiting to welcome you back as mod when you are ready xxx

As for us... big 1at birthday at the weekend went great!!!  F had a lovely time playing with all the wrapping paper and the balloons!!!  His favorite present was a push along car... hi even carries it up the stairs when he climbs them to bed!!

Family tea on Friday and Swimmimg party with his cousins who were also 3 last week was a hit!!

Love to all xx


----------



## SarW

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I've been AWOL for such a long time. I have no idea where time goes... I've been attempting to log in when I can and do try to read to catch up on what everyone's up to. I seem to have become addicted to ******** at the moment...I should really try and limit my use  

Pippi....Massive congratulations!! That's brilliant news. I can't believe it was a natural IUI! 
You're also a brave lady doing the potty training ;-) 
Alice is almost ready. She loves sitting on it and reading her books, although rarely does she actually do anything. 

I thought I'd better post just to let you know that we're giving number 2 a shot. Hopefully in for basting at the weekend, so there's the dreaded 2ww to look forward to. What with everything else that's going on I don't think I've had much chance to think about it this time around. 
After 2 menopur injections I went for a scan today and things are looking good. Back in again on Thursday! 

Alice is so cute now! Words are coming out all over the place. She's a real chatterbox.
We've just put her in a proper bed although she's not great at staying in it. She climbs in and out sooo many times before she goes to sleep. I've just been trying to remain calm and keep putting her back. It thankfully seemed to work quite quickly tonight. 
Although she did wake herself up early this morning by falling out! 

I really want to get back into writing more on these boards, so please forgive me for the absence.
Marie.....You're wonderful to even manage the time to write on here...You're 2 boys look gorgeous! 

Well, best go. 
Early start tomorrow! 

Love to everyone else too.

XX

PS Do you think we ought to have another get together? It was great fun meeting up last year.


----------



## LiziBee

Good luck Sar!
Yes, I think we should meet up, it would be so lovely to see people.

Sorry for the flyby, Dh is away and I need the sleep - night night!
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

SarW - oh was thinking only the other day that I thought you were trying for no 2 soon - all the best     

I'm also up for a meet up - any suggestions where? or when?


----------



## pippilongstockings

I was thinking about you yesterday too Sar, saw your gorgeous little lady on ** and wondered when you were going to be trying again.  Fingers crossed for the 2ww   

I'm definitely up for a meet up!  Can we invite the ladies from the donor sperm thread too?  Lovely bunch of ladies on there    (Not missing the ladies on the DE thread out intentionally, just never found myself over there!).

P xx


----------



## juju81

Can I come?


----------



## SarW

Pippi.....That's definitely a good plan.  

Suze....How're you doing? Been worrying about you. Things seem to have been a bit quiet or are you taking it easy? 

Eli....I can't believe that F is one! Where did that year go. Are you overwhelmed by new toys, and not knowing where to put them all? ;-) I hope he had a fab day! 

Juju....Course you can.  Be great to have a get together. 

So......Where & when? I've no idea how to put up a voting post. Whereabouts it easiest to meet up? I'm guessing it'd be better to have it sometime in October or November time. 

Well....The other news is that we're in for basting tomorrow afternoon. I had a reasonably strong LH surge line this morning, although only day 10. My cycles are all over the place since having Alice. They seem so short, so I hope that doesn't affect the likelihood of it working. 
Feeling not so positive now. I'm convincing myself that the afternoon will be too late. Silly really, as I'm sure the clinic know what they're doing.Crossing my fingers and toes. 

Love
Sarah

XX


----------



## Mitchie

Good luck Sar !
Well done Pippi, SO SO excited for you !
Marie; You've got ur work cut out there, your boys come 1st dont worry 'bout us. So glad Sam is thriving xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Having trouble keeping up these days, Alfie is now teething ! He's only 16wks !! (and 18.7lb !!!) The PND is under control ( i think, i hope ) and am continuing to feel more confident and stronger. Been to a few baby groups as well and trying to build a social network to help fill our days. Alfie is my little gorgeous scrumptious baby boy and I'm so glad we're now enjoying life xxxxxxxxx
Love to all you lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maz08

Afternoon Ladies,

Sorry I havent been posting much but the days are passing so quickly I just dont seem to have enough time in the day! I am sure you all know what that feels like  
I am glad to see everyone is doing well and congrats to Pippi   and anyone else i have missed out.
Mitchie!! how's you? have sent you a pm.
Melissa is doing great, getting bigger and heavier lol and like Alfie she too is teething! she started to have gum pain off and on since 9 weeks but now how little cheeks are getting more red and her fist is never out her mouth. Its fustrating at times as i wish i could have the pain for her till they come in.
Nothing else is happening here, i am trying to keep up with everyones news.

Love Maz x


----------



## *ALF*

Flypast.......................

SarW - how did it go this afternoon? - hope you are now sitting with you feet up looking forward    to your 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SarW

Well, we're back! How wierd it was to be back in the room at the clinic where Alice was conceived 30 months ago. 

It seemed really uncomfortable compared to all 4 other IUI's last time....Not very nice, but compared to labour it was a doddle ;-)  
A friend had Alice, so I got to have a nice cup of tea and danish pastry in the cafe afterwards with DH. Nice to have some quality time to ourselves. 

I wouldn't say I've put my feet up tonight. Alice has been crying lots from her new bed. I think she was overtired as she's done a lot today, and had an early sleep this morning. She's had a cough the last few nights and has managed to make herself sick coughing so much, so I didn't want that to happen again. We've been up and down all evening. Finally she's settled. Just hope the antibiotics she's on help.

Mitchie & Maz.....Oooo Teething...Poor Melissa & Alfie. Have you tried the homeopathic teething powders in sachets? They work quite well. Alongside calpol.... 
Everytime Alice was teething she was spectacularly sick....Not nice when you're in the middle of morrisons  

Alf...Thanks for the PM! Will hopefully reply soon. Thank goodness you're all ok. Had me worried for a while. 

Well, best go...I'm having a veg out night.

Love to you all

XX


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone!

Sar - Hope everythign went well this afternoon - lots of         coming your way for the horrid 2ww!!!  Will be keeping everything crossed for you - Im sure your little lady will nt give you too long to sit thinking about things  

Suze - Hope all is well with you - keep that cotton wool and bubble wrap firmly in place Mrs  

Marie - Dont you worry about us, you just make sure you are spending lots of time with your gorgeous little men ( andyour DH of course   )

Eli - Where has that year gone?!?!?!  I hope you all had a brilliant day  

Maz - Im so with you on not having time to post - dont feel guilty we are all in the same boat (and what a nice boat it is eh?!)  Sorry to hear Melissa is suffering with her teeth  

Mitchie - What a big boy Alfie is!  So glad you are feeling more in control and are enjoying your little man  

Pippi - Congratulations!!!  So happy for you  

Bronte - Long time to hear - hope all is well with you and Oscar  

Love to everyone I havent mentioned personally!  All ok here.  Emily has had a bit of a cold so has gone off her food a little which isnt so good but Im sure we will get there again soon!  She starts nursery for one day  a week on Monday    i would love to meet up but Im a little bit too far away from you all so I will just make so with the tales when you get back  

Take care everyone 
Helly and Emily
xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Another fly past....Dh is still away and clearly this is bothering R as she's having 2 nightmares a night! She just wakes up and screams the house down waking M in the process. I am 'mummy-no-sleep' so must go to bed now!!
Please lets meet up soon (anyone going to the DCN workshop on the 19th or the national conference?)
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

Ah Lizi - hope the nightmares stop soon and you get some sleep hun  
x


----------



## eli..g

Oh dear... hope you alll get a good nights sleep soon zxx

Yes we are going on the 26th To the National meet.. F will be staying with his grandma though
You??


----------



## juju81

Girls, can I ask some advice?

I'm suffering really badly with constipation!  Can anone recommend anything, I have eaten enough fruit & veg so am getting enough of that!  Its starting to get uncomfortable now


----------



## *ALF*

Another flypast....


Suze -         24wks


----------



## pippilongstockings

sorry, just a quickie - juju prunes work for me  

Here's some sleepy dust for all the tired mummies and their monkeys  
P xx


----------



## LiziBee

Juju - flax oil works well for me and is fully of yummy stuff for the growing baby.
Eli - thinking about it......

Well DH came back and the nightmares stopped, however tonight is showing strong signs of a migraine so this is another fly-past and I'm off to bed!
TTFN
Lizi.x


----------



## SarW

Eli...We would've loved to have made the 26th, but it's my dad's 60th Birthday Party that day so we'll be down in Suffolk that weekend. Let me know how it goes? 
Hopefully we can make the March one, although that usually falls around my birthday weekend which is always a busy one. My sister and I share the same birthday (Although 5 yrs apart), and mum's birthday is 2 days before, so it's usually spent doing lots of celebrating. Hopefully it will fall on the right weekend and we'll be lucky!

Lizi....So pleased the nightmares have stopped. Hope you can sleep the migraine off! 

Suze......                      24 weeks!!!  

What weekends are best for everyone in October/November for a meet up? I'm not quite sure where to start with organising anything, but we're free during the following ones if anyone else is? 

3rd/4th Oct
Possibly 25th/26th Oct
31st Oct/1st Nov
14th/15th Nov
21st/22nd Nov
28th/29th Nov

Let me know what you think about a possible venue? 

Love
Sarah


----------



## going it alone

I'm shattered so another fly past from me.

for constipation I have used golden linseeds and then resorted to lactulose when I was preggers as I was on iron and that made my constipation worse. I can't stand prunes or prune juice.


Lizi - Glad that nightmares have stopped and hope the migraine improved. I was in bed at half eight last night with my palpitations and I've only been back work for four days.

SarW - can do most of those weekends except for the 22nd Nov - Will be busy with a certain little pair's birthday party! I can't believe they'll be three soon, or that they start pre-school on Monday. 

Love to all
Will catch up soon, I hope (I've given up promising)

Sam x


----------



## juju81

Cheers girls, bought Prune Juice - Gross!  Worked tho although spent the whole night with a grumbling belly!!!!!


----------



## eli..g

Warm water always does the trick here!!


----------



## going it alone

Hot water works well for me with indigestion/heart burn. A warm bath works for the twins, as does swimming- not great in the middle of their lesson!

The girls started preschool today. They had a great time and now I have VERY clean windows. 2 1/2 hours is a LONG time.

Off to bed now.
Sam x


----------



## *Suze*

hey ladies

sorry i've been awol for a while......i had planned to keep a low profile on the run up to 24 weeks (which was sat   ) however interneet went  down on fri night and then got admitted to hospital again early on sunday after another episode of bleeding.....pleased to say bleeding has stopped, was given a dose of steroids to mature pips lungs, having a scan which showed that pip is atill growing however does appear to have slowed down (nearly on the bottom line for some measurements) however the placenta seems to be functioning better  and we managed to get home about 10pm last night (they wanted to keep me in another night but i really wanted to come home to sleep  )

anyway enough about me.... 

Sarw - so pleased to hear about you being back on the 2ww hun...fingers crossed for 1st time lucky for no2  

pippi - congrats sweetie  when is your scan hun? x

mitchie - lovely to hear you sounding so positive hun and sounds like your lil man is growing well  

Marie - hope Sam is still doing well and look forward to an update  

hi to ju, sam, eli g, alf, lizi, maz, and anyone i've missed 

love and higs to everyone
Suze and pip xx


----------



## Spuds

Just dropping in - its been months ! - have been hibernating but had to say a big congrats to Dizzi - brilliant news xxxxx Jerseyspuds xxxx


----------



## SarW

Suze.....You must be getting so fed up with trips backwards and forwards to hospital. At least they're keeping a close eye on you & Pip. I shall be crossing everything for you that Pip can stay in a bit longer. 
Did you manage to get any sleep last night? Make sure you put your feet up if you can, and plenty of R & R.  

Well, this 2ww is so slow. I thought it'd zoom along with Alice keeping me busy. Not much in the way of symptoms but probably a  bit too early. Just a gassy tummy.... 
Better go. I'm off to try and finish my first attempt at knitting Alice a winters jumper. By the time she gets it it'll be too small for her  

Take care everyone else! 

Love
Sarah & Alice


----------



## Tiny21

Take care Suze - you have had a journey and a half. You must be due an easy labour  

Hi to everyone else, just back from antenatal, off to bed soon, will post longer soon. 
take care all
Tiny and 25.5 week bump xxxx


----------



## going it alone

SarW - Hope that the rest of the 2WW goes a little faster than the first part. Hope the knitting is keeping you busy, if Alice isn't that is. 

Suze - Hope that things are settling for you and that you'll be able to begin to enjoy your pregnancy.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

We're right in the middle of planning for Ethan's 3rd birthday party - how on earth did that happen?!  How did my baby get to be 3 years old?!!  We're having a dinosaur party and I've bought him a go diego go laptop, rescue pack and some roary the racing car talking cars (all sourced in the sales, so am extra pleased with my bargins!) 

Sam is coming on in leaps and bounds, he's 9lb 5oz now and is becomming a right porker - he's got little chubby legs and everything!  He's 8 weeks old now and is just gorgeous - although he hates sleep as much as his brother did, little terror  

Suze - You really are having a stressful time, aren't you?   Hope all has been well since the scare 

Tiny - How is your bump doing? (bet you don't feel tiny now   ) 

SarW - I too was shocked by how stressful the 2ww was 2nd time around, I somehow thought it wouldn't matter so much, - but it does  

Marie xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

3?!?!  How did that happen??  The dino party sounds cool, Luke would love that!  

Sar - how are you feeling?  I agree, 2ww second time round was really hard (especially the last one!).  Early pg with a toddler isn't a barrel of laughs either    

Suze - how you doing?

Tiny - can't believe how quickly your pg is going!

Sorry for missing people out, the knackeredness and nausea has really hit me now and I can barely muster the energy to type  
P xx


----------



## Marielou

Pippi - I'm here to tell you, late pregnancy with a toddler isn't much fun either   
Won't start telling you about newborn with a toddler ....! (but is SO worth it when you look down and your children are cuddling or your toddler is kissing your baby - proper heart melting, proud mummy moments!) 

x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ha ha ha, haven't thought that far ahead yet Marie but thanks for the forewarning!
P x


----------



## LiziBee

Pip, Marie - it doesn't get any easier as they get older  
Lizi.x


----------



## SarW

Are you trying to scare me?  

Well...I think I may do a test tomorrow morning. One day early, but I'm rubbish at waiting...
I had temperature and flu symptoms over the weekend for 48 hours, and now left with a horrible cough, so have felt really rough the past few days. Although I've had flu, I've also felt really odd on top of that....So shattered, and seem completely disconnected. I read back through my diary of falling pregnant with Alice and found I also had flu symptoms then (roughly a week into the 2ww), so hoping it could be the same pattern. Plus had lots of hot flushes. 
Having said all this...I am probably wrong.... 
Anyone else had similar flu symptoms?

Marie.....Sounds like you're doing a fab job! How've you had time to do shopping with 2 children? Or is it down to the internet   


Pippi.....Try and take time out. I find a bit of Mr tumble, and the new 'Wibbly Pig' does the trick... 
x


----------



## juju81

Sar - Hope you get a lovely fat positive tomorrow xxx

I had my 12 wk scan today.  They measured me at 13+5 but have still left me due at 23rd March which is my menstrual date even tho my last scan dated me 21st!  So I gather am due from 19-23rd March!  Neck measurement at the biggest is 1.8 apparently to be mildly concerned it has to be 3-3.5 so they said am at low risk.  Just waiting for bloods to confirm low risk, will hear monday if bad news otherwise letter will come in post!!  Was a naughty bean & wouldnt get into position!!  Feels like this morning was a dream & I still cant believe we are finally having our own baby, all ours forever

Hope everyone else ok, very quiet on here

xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Oh Sar that sounds really promising - I shall be logging on first thing in the morning to find out.............................

Juju - glad your scan went well.  Lets just hope beanie is playing ball when it comes to the gender scan!!  J was very helpful - sonographer gave the old 'we can only be x% sure' etc but then tagged onto the end 'but she is lying with her legs wide open!' (of course that elicited a rude comment from DH about her being like me!)

Pippi - read on the other thread that your scan went well and all on dates - wonderful news.  Just a warning but may be coming to you for advise and tips on early TT - Jess is already showing signs of having bladder control and have been advised to introduce her to a potty.....................she's only 16 months    How's L doing?

Love to all, bed calls
ALF


----------



## pippilongstockings

SarW - I was very poorly during 2ww with flu-like symptoms.  Looking back, I'm fairly sure some of them were very early pg symptoms (especially the feeling of disconnection and utter bone crushing exhaustion).  Fingers crossed it's a good sign for you, will be checking back today for news     PS thanks for the tip about the tv, I'm going to do it - surely a few weeks of too much tv won't do him any harm??

ALF - TT was going well til we went to a wedding and put him in pull-ups for the day - disaster for the next week!!  I've had to put him in pull-ups now as I can't cope with cleaning up wee and poo with the morning sickness but he's actually doing really well with it.  He asks for wees most of the time and most of the time for poos (but usually without enough warning!) and he usually has a wee in the potty if we take him to it.  And he LOVES going with Daddy in the morning for his post-sleep wee ha ha.  Not sure I can give you any tips, you are my TT guru but I can help with support and what to say to nosy people who think you are starting too early    Good luck!

juju - I stuck to my IUI dates all the way through although they tried to move me forward by a week at my 12 week scan (he was huge!).  In the end I had him 2 weeks early which goes to show you just never know when they are going to put in an appearance!  If you stick to the later date then you'll get less pressure to be induced if you go over, but then again you may be desperate to see little noah by then    When's your next scan?  Is it at about 16 weeks?

Must must must do some work now.
P xx


----------



## SarW

Just a quick post as it's been a hectic morning. Hopefully will catch up properly later. Just about to take alice swimming. But..... We got a bfp this morning! Still can't believe it.. I can't believe it happened first go. 


Xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh my god that's fab news Sar!!!  Yay, well done    Can't believe how quickly that happened you jammy mrs  

Phew, can go home now I've heard the news........!
P x


----------



## *ALF*

SarW -         wonderful news, had a feeling it was going to be good news from your post last night.

Pippi - sounds as though L is doing really well.  We haven't really started yet, but we've had a few signs that suggest she's aware of the sensations. She wouldn't go near the potty we did have (someone had given us) so I've been out and bought a new, more sturdy one, that she's happy to climb all over.  We've managed to catch a poo and the very end of a wee (most on floor) on the potty so we've flushed those down the loo - now when she goes to the bathroom she points to the toilet and waves goodbye.  If you ask her where J does wees and poos she'll point to the potty and if you ask where mummy does wees and poos she points to the toilet.  She's keen to look at a poo in her nappy.  So she seems to be getting the basics.  We're just going to take it really slowly.


----------



## pippilongstockings

Aaaah bless ALF, so cute that she waves goodbye to wees and poos!  Yep, I'm a big advocate of slow and steady for everything it's definitely the gentlest way to do things :0)


----------



## going it alone

SarW - Fantastic news on your BFP - great to hear that you didn't waste any time!!! Well done

Love from Sam and the girlies
xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sar - BRILLIANT! So pleased for you. 
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

Sar -                             Excellent news!!!!  So happy for you!!!

Love to you all - hope to get on and catch up soon but very busy with my little monkey at the minute!!


----------



## *Suze*

Sarah - wonderful news honey    

ALF - good luck with teh potty training

Helly - love and hugs to you and emily 

ju - fab news that your scan went well honey

hi to everyone else 

more spotting yesterday so back to hospital...my dh was in manchester so i went alone....felt very strange.....good news is pip is fine and they dont want to see me again unless the bleeding fresh or is its alot (not sure what 'alot' is ?!) guess they are geting fed up with me!  

love and hugs
Suze xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Suze, you must be getting soooooo fed up with constant trips to the hospital!!  Great that they aren't too worried about the spotting though.  Are you still being monitored for your placenta issues?  Nearly 26 weeks, horray - hang in there for a few more weeks


----------



## *Suze*

hi pippi

ah thanks for your message honey  yep next scan on thursday to check the placenta issue and alsoo check on babe's growth ...just another thing to worry about!!

hope all is going well with you?

love
Suze xx


----------



## spooks

[fly][/fly]

just a quick fly by

Sarah [fly][/fly]

suzu [fly][/fly] 
glad everything is going okay (even if you're in and out of hospital all the time! ) go as often as you need to 

ALF - love your pooh stories  

Much love to everyone - even though baby spooks is an absolute dream I still have no time to post! 
Hope to catch up soon


----------



## LiziBee

Quick fly-by. Went to talking and telling workshop today and met lots of lovely people (many FF-ers, hope you find this thread and join us) Now home and totally exhausted. Will post more later.
Suze - 
Lizi.x


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All  
Sarah ; GREAT NEWS MY LOVELY ! What a result !
Suze; At least you can definately say u r having a memorable pregnancy eh ?! Take care Hun, glad u r being looked after  
Spooks; Lovely to hear from you, glad little spookie being a dream 4 u !!
Marie; fab 2 hear bubba sam doing so well, except for sleeping ! Its tough isnt it, the sleep deprivation or has Ethan made u immune to it ?!
Mazarooney; Thanks so much for the pm Hun, i WILL pm u eventually you sweet lady xxxxxxxxxxxx
Pippi; Did i say congrats?? Did i ?? WELL CONGRATULATIONS !! So excited for the pg ladies on here, take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Lizibee; sounds interesting, look forward to hearing about the workshop if u get a chance !
Helly, Sam, Alf, JuJu and all you lovely ladies ; Big hugs and Hi !
We are all pretty good here, Alfie is such a bundle of smiles now, tho teething is giving us even less sleep ! 

Any one got any reccomendations on travel cots ?? Planning on a few nights at my parents, and think we'd get a lot of use out of one in the future too.
Happy Saturday to All ............who's a Strictly and who's an X factor


----------



## LiziBee

Mitchie - neither I have nothing to watch on tv Re travel cots, look on line for a 2nd hand one or get to your local NCT nearly new sale as they keep well and a 2nd hand one is sooo much cheaper.

T&T workshop.....well there wasn't much I hadn't thought of already never the less it was great to meet other parents in similar situations and share experiences. Bought a copy of the T&T DVD and another copy of My story.
Going to see Robert Winston give a big public lecture next Thursday - very excited!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## SarW

Thanks for all your messages girls! I have to say it still feels odd to  think I'm pregnant again. I don't think it'll feel real until I see something on the scan....Until then it feels like another long wait.  
We've got one booked for 9th October, so I'm now counting down.
I'm still suffering with an awful cough, and keep visualising a little embryo holding on for dear life.  

Lizi....It's fab you made it to a workshop. I think we'd like to go on one sometime soon, although might wait until we have a second child a bit older. 
What's Robert Winston's lecture about? Sounds like it'd be really interesting. I love watching all of his child of our time programmes.

Is anyone going to the DC meeting this weekend? We'd have loved to have gone, but have my dad's 60th Birthday Party to go to. Looking forward to it, although no drinking which I'm a bit disappointed about  
If you are going to the DC Meeting I hope it goes well. 

Mitchie...I hope the teething settles down soon. Alice has her last teeth coming through now...The back molars and has both her fists in her mouth continuously. Luckily it's not caused her any trouble sleeping, so that's good. 

Suze....Hope it all goes well on Thursday! Keep counting down the weeks. You'll be well into the third trimester before you know it! 

Pippi & Alf.... We're taking the slow approach too. Alice has managed quite a few wees in the potty after or before bathtime. She gets so excited about sitting on the potty and has her favourite book she likes to read. She gets so excited when she's done a wee! 
Unfortunately she's like the Andrex Puppy in our bathroom, and insists on running off with the toilet roll...

Well, better go! 

Mitchie....Definitinely a strictly girl! Did you see it over the weekend? 

XX


----------



## eli..g

Stictly for me too!!

Congratulations Sarw... you must be thrilled with it working first time!!

Dont get much tome to post nowdays,but I do read.  Our littlle man is a real live wire and doesn't give me a minute to get to pc!!

Suze... hope that things will settle soon, but at least you are being monitored well.

We are off to Bristol at the weekend for DC meeting... maybe see some of you there...... let me think, i'll be wearing...

Love to all


----------



## LiziBee

Have a great time at the meeting, sorry we can't make it this time, when and where is the next one?
Lizi.x


----------



## Rebexa

Hi everyone,

Apologies for jumping on but I am hoping you can help point me in the right direction?

Is there a separate thread for donor egg bumps/babies? I noticed a lot of people on here are DS and I thought maybe I was in the wrong place for DE.

Hope you can help.


----------



## LiziBee

Hi Rebexa! Have you got a BFP? Congratulations and welcome to your new thread if so! There are a lot of DS here but its the place for DE parents and parents-to-be too!
Lizi.x


----------



## Rebexa

Thanks Lizi and hi to everyone!

I have had a BFP, my first ever. After 7 IVF's we finally got a positive. It was our first try with DE.

I am 7 weeks today, I had a scan on Monday and we got one heartbeat. The tears were flowing from us both!

I am still petrified of everything going wrong, but just hoping and   it's our turn. 

Look forward to getting to know you all......


----------



## pippilongstockings

Wow Rebexa, what fantastic news!  Congratulations!!  7 IVFs crikey that's a lot    Do you feel like a huge weight has been lifted yet??  That's how I remember feeling when we finally conceived my son!  And this time round too but for different reasons I guess (thank god we don't have to do it anymore   )

Pippi x


----------



## Rebexa

Hi Pippi,

I feel like my life is finally starting, if that doesn't sound strange. When you produce eggs, it is hard to let go and not just have 'one more try', but having done this DE cycle (and the quality of the embryos it produced) I absolutely know it was the right thing for us. Just hoping I don't end up on the wrong side of the stats again, not sure my heart could take it!

Congrats on your pregnancy, I suspect our (dare I say) due dates will be close!

Rebexa

x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Yep, looks like it!  My EDD is 4th May but if this one is anything like his brother he'll be here mid/late April!  I completely understand what you mean, it's so hard having your whole life dictated by the next round of treatment or next clinic appt so it's such a relief to be able to just be 'normal' again.  And please try not to worry about things going wrong, once you've seen the heartbeat on scan the chances of anything happening are massively reduced  

P xx


----------



## Mitchie

Rebexa; Hiya and a big warm welcome ! And HUGE congratulations, u must be SO thrilled, i remember the feeling of elation mixed with anxious-ness but as u can see, we used DE and now have a gorgeous dear baby boy, 19wks old today !  So if u have questions fire away, thay r a great bunch of girls on here 
I WAS a 'Strictly' girl but they've put it on too late for me this series, as my dear bubba still isnt sleeping thru the night ( and waking even more now his teething  )  ......... i need to be tucked up by 9.30 latest ! 
Love 2 all, sorry cant stop xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarW

Did all those who went to the DC Network meeting at the weekend enjoy it? Really wanted to go, but we couldn't make it.

X


----------



## olivia m

I'm intrigued that no-one has responded to SarW's interest in the DC Network meeting in Bristol last Saturday.  I wasn't able to be there myself but I do know that there was a powerful speech by a donor conceived adult.  I wonder if this has anything to do with people's reticence to talk about the meeting.  I can imagine this may have stirred mixed and possibly difficult feelings and I would be happy to respond to anyone who wanted to raise anything of that sort here or in a PM.
Olivia


----------



## LiziBee

Olivia - No mystery here, we just weren't able to go. I think maybe the whole thread is on a bit of a quiet patch, it happens from time to time. 
I've been AWOL as the girls both came down with a nasty bug which it appears they've been kind enough to share with me! What with looking after everyone and a lack of sleep (Mila is teething as well) I just haven't been able to get on line.
Did manage to get out yesterday though to a Lord Winston lecture, fascinating stuff particularly that on epigenetics makes me even more curious about what does and doesn't get passed on via our DNA. Now if DCN could do a session on that.....
Love to everyone
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Fly past to say we are still alive, but off on holiday tomorrow so won't be on for a while.

SarW - hope all goes well with the scan. Will try and log on whilst away to catch your news,if not will catch up next weekend.

Love to all
ALF


----------



## olivia m

Hi LiziBee
Thanks for the reassurance.  I too find all this new stuff around epigenetics fascinating.  I will being going to the Progress conference that covers this topic in November and if I can find someone who can speak in an informed but accessible way about it to those without a scientific background, might organise a session on this at our London national meeting in March.  On the other hand, I may be advised to leave it a bit longer until we really understand more. It is a topic that will undoubtedly be on DCN's agenda in the coming years.
Olivia


----------



## HellyS

Hiya everyone
Its very quiet on here hope all is well!!! Just popping in to say we havent dropped off the face of the earth but since I have gone back to work (booooo!!) I dont seem to get five minutes and when I do I want to spend it playing with my girl    We have been back in hospital with what we think was a tummy bug (all test come back negative for everything) but came out yesterday so Im catching up on washing etc not an exciting weekend.  We had an appointment with Emilys consultant and we have to go back in four weeks with our decision on whether to have a gastrostomy (tube in her tummy).  Such a hard decision as pros and cons either way    

Alf - have a brilliant holiday!

Sar - good luck witht he scan -let us know how many you have in there   x

Suze - 28 weeks   congratulations!!!

Lizi - Hope you are all feeling better and Mila isnt suffering too much with her teeth  

Rebexa - hello, welcome and congratulations!!  We arent normally this quiet so do shout up if you need anything  

Mitchie - Im an xfactor girl.  totally love it much to DH's disgust  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are having a fun weekend.

Love as always
HellyS
xxx


----------



## eli..g

What a nightmare for those of you struck down by the dreaded lurgie that seems to be making its way around... hope you all soon feel much better.

Helly...   a very tough decision, i'm sure you will make the right choices based on all the facts.  Will it be forever or just s short time...??

It has been very quiet here of late.. for us we've been enjoying the last of our southern summer sunshine, and have had some days at the beach.  Find it so hard to get to computer now whith a very active now 'toddler!!'  We need to be out of the house!!

Olivia... we were at the meeting, unsure if anyone else from here was.  Elspeth gave a very brave and moving speech and stired up lots of mixed emotions in most people I believe.  For me it raised amongst other things the thought that i hope my son will never ever feel the bitterness towards me that she feels towards her parents, and that my selfish act, and a desire for a child does not come back to haunt me.  I have every intention of telling him, and we do all the time, but when you hear such bitterness who could help but to be worried about what the future holds for us?    I hope that she can regain her trust in her parents and someday see this through their eyes, maybe that will come if she has her own children.  She was a lovely person who desrves to be happy.

I hope that you are feeling better after your operation and making a speedy recovery.

Pippi... so fab to see you yesterday xx hope you had a restfull day today after such a busy one yesterday.xxx


Compuer playing up and cant see what i'm typing anymore ao must say goodnight all, slleep tihgt.xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi everyone,

Olivia - we were unable to be there this time round too, I've been looking after my elderly nan while my Mum had a well earned rest!  Give me toddlers anyday.......    I'd be interested in an epigenetics talk too, or maybe some debate about nature/nurture but this probably wouldn't be popular with everyone.  Will you be writing anything in the DC newsletter about the conference?  

Eli - lovely to see you too, Luke was flat out by the time we reached the gate of the farm lol.  And I wasn't far behind when we got home.  Naughty Bernard!

Helly - what a tough decision    You have had a hard time of it haven't you?  How are you finding being back at work?

Alf - hello you x  Have a lovely holiday.  How's the potty training going?  Ours is not going well since the morning sickness kicked in.......!

Sar - think i've missed when your scan is?  When's your EDD?  We'll have about the same age gap again I think!  Are you feeling ok so far?

Suze - horray for your milestone!  Are you able to relax a bit now?  Not long to go.  Do you know what you are having yet?

Mitchie - I can't believe how old your little one is already!!  Seems like only yesterday I was looking out for your birth announcement!

Rebexa - hello bump twin!  How are you feeling?  Hope you are feeling better than I am    

AFM - not a lot to report.  I'm really struggling with morning (all day!) sickness and tiredness.  I've taken to having a sleep when Luke has his in the afternoon!  It's terrible if he sleeps in the car so doesn't need to sleep at home lol.  I'm hoping it'll pass soon, I think it improved around this time (10 weeks) last time round so fingers crossed I'll feel ok soon.  Trying not to complain though, I know how very very lucky we are    One thing I want to ask those with more than one is, was your oldest very jealous when the little one arrived?  Luke has become so possesive of his toys and his grandma in the last few weeks which is worrying me a bit.  Is there anything I can do to help him learn to share?  His cousin is due in a few weeks so I'm hoping we can practice with him  

Got to go, need to drag myself into the shower then go grocery shopping.
P xx


----------



## Rebexa

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update from me. Had an 8 week scan last Friday. Baby (if I dare say that) was measuring right on track and we even got to hear the heartbeat which was amazing. Going to have a scan at 10 weeks, fingers crossed the good news will continue.

Pippi - Been feeling fine apart from sleepy. Had a bit of nausea but haven't actually been sick. Hope Luke's cousin helps him with sharing, like you say, good practice!

Been thinking about writing a letter to the close people to us that know about the donor side. I really don't want them to let it slip out, so I thought a letter might help. Any advice anyone? We intend telling our child from day 1 if that helps, but not going public with everyone we know or meet in the future. 

Helly - hope all goes well with Emily. Must be tough for you.

Hope everyone else is well.

Rebexa 

x


----------



## olivia m

Hi eli..g and Pippi (and all of course)
Although I couldn't be at the Bristol meeting, I had seen the text of Elspeth's talk and had in fact commented on an earlier version.  I think it is really important to remember that she only learned of her DC origins less than two years ago (age 21) and is still processing her feelings following this.  As Bill Cordray, a much older American DC person has said in the past, it's the deception that hurts, not the conception, and I can only hope and assume that if she had been brought up with the knowledge about the help that her parents had with her conception, she would be feeling as comfortable about it as the vast majority of people told early are.
I did have second and third thoughts about agreeing to Elspeth speaking as I knew what she said would be powerful and difficult to hear, but she was very keen to do it and it seems that it was a milestone in her own therapeutic process.  We did very much hope that parents and prospective parents would hear it as a warning against delaying telling rather than a warning about what might happen in their family (even if they did tell).  It is always important for parents to know that their child is likely to be curious at some point about their donor and MAY go through a period of sadness or possibly anger at some point.  What is important is how these feelings are responded to.  If met with understanding and warmth then there is unlikely to be lasting damage; if met with fear and denial then anger may turn to rejection of the family or become internalised in the form of depression.
What is hopeful in Elspeth's case is that (at long last) her parents seem to be doing the right thing and she very much wants her relationship with them to improve, albeit on a different and from her perspective, a more 'real' basis.

We will be publishing Elspeth's talk in full in the Autumn/Winter newsletter and will also put it on the website, both possibly alongside a commentary from me or someone else.

Thanks for your good wishes following my hip replacement.  Five weeks on I am now walking without a crutch and driving again (although I'm not supposed to be doing that till next week!).
Olivia


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh crikey Olivia, I had no idea you were having a hip replacement!  Good to hear you are on the mend.  My DH's aunt had one about 6 months ago and she is a different woman these days - it's taken years off her!

Rebexa - If you are keen to keep it between a small group of people then I'd just have a word with your close family (and friends?) who know and let them know that while it is not a secret, the information is personal and you would prefer them not to discuss with anyone else.  If you'd rather they didn't discuss with anyone it might be worth directing the grandparents at least to the relevant section on the DC Network site.  We were happy for my in-laws to discuss with their close friends if they felt the need to talk it through with someonne 'neutral' but in fact they found the answers they needed from the DCN website. Hope that helps x

P xx


----------



## LiziBee

Olivia - a hip replacement? Hope you feel 10 years younger very shortly!
Rebexa - I think a letter is a good idea but  like Pip says a clear message needs to be included on who they may talk about it with, preferably at the start of the letter and repeated at the end so they don't forget!
Pip - the 'My story' book actually helped as a prop to prepare Rosa for Mila's arrival. Mila bought Rosa a very big toy when she first arrived which seemed to help and I had a picture of R in M's cot in the hospital so R could see she wanted to be near her sister, and finally when R came into the hospital to meet M I made sure M was not in my arms so the first thing I could do would be to give R a big hug because I missed her! OK, all rather contrived but it seemed to work for her! HTH.

OK, NCT post sale sorting evening to attend so better go!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## SarW

Thanks Eli & Olivia for talking about the meeting. I too hope that telling and talking to Alice while she is still young will help her to understand her beginnings. She loves reading the book 'My story', and both Matt & I are happy to read it to her. I really hope she doesn't feel any bitterness towards us...This is my biggest worry. I guess I would like her to feel in some ways proud of her origins..if that makes any sense at all...  

Olivia.....Lots of wishes for a speedy recovery too! 

Pippi....Yes It's so strange! I think you're slightly ahead of me as you were last time  Our due date is 31st May, so there'll be exactly 2 and half years gap. The scan is on Friday, so I'm crossing my fingers...
I've been quite worried this time around as I haven't had a great deal of symptoms, but then again I didn't have much with Alice. Just a bit of tiredness.
I think I'll have to do the same as you and attempt to sleep when Alice sleeps. She always has a good hour and half over lunch, so I try and have a peaceful lunch. 
I hope your symptoms get a bit better, and you can get to the blooming stage soon! 

Helly.... How's Emily doing at the moment? What a difficult decision to make, but I'm sure you'll make the right one. 
Hope you got all your washing dry with such a windy weekend! 

Alf....Have a great holiday! Hopefully you can get in some nice R&R. 

Suze! ..... Exciting!! Parenting classes! I hope you find them fun and dont scare DH too much ;-) 

Rebexa.....Welcome to the thread!! Wow.... Brilliant news on the scan. I bet you were relieved to see a little heartbeat. I can't wait for this friday to come round for our 7 week one.... It feels like yet another long wait! 

Lizi.....Hope you're all feeling better! 

Well, better be off.... Hoping for an early night. 

Love
Sarah
X


----------



## Hippy

A huge Hello   to those of you who remember your old buddy Hippy from the donor thread. So fantastic to see so many names I remember now on this bump, babies and beyond thread   including some of you I see who are now on to number two!! Wow, amazing! Congrats to all of you, it is so lovely to see happy ends to peoples traumatic journeys.

I thought I would just pop a post on to let those of you who do remember me, know I have finally made it!!!!! After six and half years of heartache and failure, we have been matched through the adoption system to a gorgeous little baby boy. He is beyond our wildest dreams, as we never expected to be matched to a such wee one, so he was a real bolt out of the blue, and we are still in happy shock!

Get to meet him for the very first time very shortly, then it will be all go as you guys know all about!

Thank you to all of you who helped me through the really difficult journey to get to this happy stage  you know who you are (!) too many of you to name individually, as I will always remember your care and kindness.

Huge excited hugs
Love
your old friend
HIPPY xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh wow Hippy that is great news!  You're going to be a mummy   

Are you able to give any more details about your little boy?  How old is he?  When will you be able to have him home for good?

I love a happy story, congratulations to you  

Pippi xx


----------



## LiziBee

Fantastic news Hippy, really pleased for you 
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Amazing news Hippy. Thinking of you loads. You'll be the most fantastic mummy.
Sam x


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

Hippy - thank you so much for coming on here and telling us about your wonderful news    you're going to be a mummy and have a gorgeous baby boy at that! you must feel like the luckiest lady in the world.....hope you can give us some more info once you start meeting him, will he be with you for christmas? you've beaten me too it  

sarw - glad to hear your scan went well honey 

marie - enjoy your holiday 

Sarah (tibs) hope you and your gorgeous girls are well and getting excited for christmas  

Helly - you dont half have it tough lady  have you decided to do about emily having a gastrostomy? 

pippi - hope the sickness is getting better honey......bet your lil man is just fine when baby arrives, he's just being a typical toddler, 'whats mine is mine and whats yours is mine!' do you take himt to playgorup or anytime when he can socailise with a few other children? maybe thats an idea?

rebexa - welcome honey 

Alf -  love to you and your gorgeous girly

Sam -  hope you and your girlies are well  

hi to mitchie, lizi, eli.g, tiny, spooks, bronte and anyone i've missed 

so pleased to tell you that pip is now classed as average!! yey  we're on the 45th centile and not being scanned for another 4 weeks but seeing the cons in 2 weeks. as mentioned the cons we saw wasn't great and was very condesending about immune treatment and my bleeds, dh nearly lost it with her!! anyway all is good, pip is still head down and a lot lower than before....the sonographer was laughing during the scan as pip has one leg stretched straight out with the foot behind its head and the other tucked up nicely as it should be, she said she'd never seen anything like it however does explain why i get kicks down low and in my ribs!! 

love to everyone and their bumps/babes 
Suze xx


----------



## LiziBee

*Suze* said:


> anyway all is good, pip is still head down and a lot lower than before....the sonographer was laughing during the scan as pip has one leg stretched straight out with the foot behind its head and the other tucked up nicely as it should be, she said she'd never seen anything like it however does explain why i get kicks down low and in my ribs!!


LOL, Pip is yoga baby!!
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Back from our hols which were great and J was a star though out (was worried about long car journey, sleeping in unfamiliar cot and place, but she was fine).

Suze - wonderful that yoga Pip is doing so well   Love the new pic too 



> 'whats mine is mine and whats yours is mine!'


 - don't know that that is just restricted to toddlers - doesn't that also apply to mine and DH's money.....................................

Hippy - great to hear such wondeful news - I think I was more of a lurker (and had a differnet name) than a poster when you were posting, so you probably don't 'know' me, but I remember you. As Suze says, will you get to bring your little man home before Christmas? ohhhh sooooooooo exciting   

Helly - HUUUUUUUUUUUUGE hugs and eating vibes to Emily, you really are going through the mill   

SarW - any news from your scan? hope all is well

Pippi - As Suze said the lack of sharing is a big part of toddlerdom, but I'm sure he'll be alright when LO arrives. As for the potty training, to be honest we're not really doing it yet. J just has some nappy free time at changes when she is happy to sit on the potty but we've not really managed to do anything on it yet (caught one wee and one poo, but that was purely by luck) so not pushing it at all. Although everytime we go into the bathroom she lifts the toilet lid and waves (as if to wave goodbye to wees and poos - PLEASE note it was her who started the waving goodbye to them not me). Tonight she sat on the potty and I said about her doing a wee (she didn't) and she pointed to the toilet and waved. So, she seems to have some idea. She gets rather confused when she has a windy bottom (quite frequently) and will sign nappy as if to say she needs a change and I have to explain that it wasn;t a poo just windies - so there is some understanding there. I'm despatately conscious of not pushing her and her getting upset (she does if she wees by accident) and also that she says very little and I think it'll be alot easier when she can talk and tell me she needs a wee or poo. We are also on off teething at the moment which is cauing lots of runnier nappies which I'm not sure is really condusive to toilet training.............................................. that's become a rather long answer there can you spot that this is playing on my mind some what.................

Right, chocolate is calling....................

Love to all
ALF


----------



## SarW

Hi All,

Sorry....I hope I've not worried anyone.  I wanted to post all weekend but had my parents visiting and things have been a bit manic. 

We had a 7 week scan on Friday and there's one little bean on board measuring exactly right with a lovely heartbeat.  We're so pleased. The due date (I think) is 31st May, so a nice summer baby. I was frozen breastfeeding Alice in the middle of Winter! 

Hippy.... I remember you....What wonderful news! Please continue telling us about your wonderful journey.         Cam't wait to hear about your little 'blue one' 

Suze.... Glad to hear Pip is doing so well. 

Well, can;t write much. Making the most of Alice's lunchtime nap. 

Love to everyone.

Sarah
X


----------



## *ALF*

Wonderful news Sarah     (was starting to get worried)

Love
ALF


----------



## LiziBee

Phew, glad it's all OK. Congratulations Sarah!

Mila had her MMR today, poor little mite screamed her head off until the nice nurse gave her a chocolate button then suddenly all was forgotten! Running a little bit of a temperature tonight.
Can't believe that when R was this age I was starting TX again, M is such a handful, thank goodness they came this way round!

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## eli..g

ummpph ... didn't get choccy buttons here last week when f had his!!!!  I'll have to complain!
He had high temp on Saturday... thats all to date....

Great news sarw xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Brilliant news Sarah, so glad all is well with you and the bean!

Lizi - ha ha I've got my "Mila" first time round, I've ordered a calmer one this time!  Chocolate solves all problems with Luke too.....

Eli - can't believe he's old enough to be having his MMR already!!

Suze - getting there sweetheart, I'm so glad everything seems to have settled down.  

ALF - thanks for the words of encouragement about the sharing problems    He's fine when we're out or when we're at other people's houses, it's just when people come to our house that he turns into possessive monster child!  I guess we just need to practice and hope it gets better before next April/May......!  How's lovely J?

OK, more advice needed!  Luke turned 2 on Friday and for the last 2 or 3 weeks he has been terrible at night.  Once he's asleep he's generally fine but he gets so upset when I leave him to go downstairs after story time    He clings on to me and sobs saying "mummy stay" and "lukey mummy sleep mummy's bed"    It's so sad, makes me feel terrible.  The wierd thing is that he's absolutely fine until I say I'm going!  He takes himself up to bed at bedtime, plays happily in the bath, enjoys his stories but then all hell breaks loose when I leave.  It carries on when I go downstairs and he can cry on and off for ages.  I've tried leaving him which I hated and didn't work and I've tried going up to settle him then leaving him again.  The only things that work are lying with him until he falls asleep or putting him in our bed.  Any ideas??  I'd rather go with a gentle approach but to be honest I'm ready to try pretty much anything now.  Help!!

TIA!
P x


----------



## LiziBee

Pip - R had a phase like this too. We were never really sure if it was connected to me being PG or not but it did eventually pass. I just kept on with the positive parenting stuff (like repeating "mummy always loves you") and kept my fingers crossed. Just a thought but have his last molars come through yet?
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hmmmm, never thought it might be his teeth.  He's got a couple to come through still but with his others he's been upset during the day as well so I'd be surprised if it was that.  Will ask him tonight if his mouth is sore (he'll say yes lol!).  What did you do with R?  Did you stay with her til she fell asleep or did you leave her?  I'm loathe to sleep on his floor as I don't want him to get used to it and expect it every night - the floor is not comfortable, especially with my little bump!  Do you know, I never considered that it might be related to me being pg........  we have talked about the baby and I've been reading books to him about it so maybe it is that?  Argh, this parenting lark is tricky!

P x

Lizi - one last qu!  How long did the phase last?


----------



## *ALF*

Pippi - Lizi has beaten me to it as I was also going to suggest it may be linked to your pregnancy.  Obviously don't have any direct experience there, but would suggest lots of positive comments about how much you love him, how special he is, how proud you are etc etc.  Maybe don't push the books too much, just leave them with others where he can get them, then if he brings it to you read it with him.  If he doesn't chose it for a week or so gentle suggest reading it.  You've got several months for him to get used to the idea, so I would definately adopt the softly softly approach.
I would be inclined to go with him on this one, don't put him in your bed (that may open a whole new can of worms), but stay with him in his room.  Can you fit a chair into his room, so that you can sit in that whislt he goes off? Can DH do bedtime (no bump to contend with!).

Just some ramblings really...........

ALF
xxx


----------



## Rebexa

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been a little quiet -but if you can imagine someone not daring to move, breathe or generally live a normal life then you've got me pretty well summed up at the moment. Having my 3rd scan tomorrow (I'll be 10 weeks 1 day), so hoping all is ok.

Anyway, has anyone seen the news item today about giving the swine flu jab to pregnant women? What does everyone think? As for me, well if there's something to worry about, I'll worry about it, so wouldn't know what to do for the best!

Hope you are all well - nearly the weekend!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Alf - brilliant advice as usual    I seriously never considered that it could be because of the pregnancy, it's easy to forget just how much they understand at this age isn't it?  He absolutely loves "theres a house inside my mummy" and "zaza's big brother" and wants to read them over and over but I've hidden them and read other books (which he also loves) instead.  I don't think I could tell him I love him anymore than I already do    It's embarrassing actually, I'm always kissing him and hugging him - one of my friends is always telling me to put him down!  But yes, I will up the positive comments and am determined to spend much more time playing with him now that the morning sickness is getting a bit better (hope I haven't jinxed it!).  As for the sleeping, last night was an improvement in a way but worse in another way!  He wasn't as upset because we kept telling him we were going downstairs to have tea and we'd be back and did actually go back and that seemed to keep him calm.  However, it did mean that he was still awake at 11 o'clock waiting for our next visit........  Much much better tonight though, he was clingy when I left him but there have been no tears yet.  I think he may even be asleep but I'm too scared to check in case he sees me and starts crying  

Wow, that was an epic - sorry for constanty picking your brains!

Rebexa - it's not suprising you are nervous sweetheart   I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow, hope you get some lovely pictures!  I'm not sure what to do about the swine flu jab either, I'll ask the midwife tomorrow and let you know what she says.  It's a worry isn't it?  If it was the normal flu jab then I probably wouldn't have it as I don't think there's that high a risk of me getting it but with swine flu I just don't know   Not very helpful am I?!

Hope everyone is ok and bumps and babies are well and happy    Booking in appt tomorrow then 12 week scan next tues so it's all happening here!
Pippi xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Message for all you pg ladies....

I posted a question for the pharmacist about the swine flu vaccine and got a very helpful response.  I guess the only issue I am going to consider is whether to wait for the egg-product-free vaccine to be released as I do not know whether our donor has an egg allergy or not?  Anyway, hope this is helpful to you all xx

"There is nothing in life that is completely and utterly 100% risk free. All we can say is that risk can be avoided as much as possible by following certain procedures. No vaccines or medicines for that matter are ever tested in pregnancy (kind of hard to get the ethics approval or the insurance to cover the clincial trials to test stuff in pregnant woman  ) We do however know that using certain products/medicines etc. in pregnancy appear to do no harm. Pregnancy in itself is not a risk free experience for either the mother or the baby.

The swine flu vaccine is new but then every year the seasonal flu vaccine is new as it has to be made fresh depending on what strain of flu is in circulation. The techniques used to produce the swine flu vaccine are no different to those used for other inactivated vaccines. There are 2 brands of swine flu vaccine available; Pandemrix & Celvapan. As far as I'm aware the Pandemrix is the one that will be available first (this week) and it is this vaccine that should be used with caution in anyone with an allergy to eggs. It also contains Thiomersal, which if possible should be avoided in pregnancy (although it can be given if necessary) The DoH advice on thiomersal is as follows : Children and pregnant women should preferably receive a thiomersal-free influenza vaccine. If a thiomersal-free vaccine is not available then a thiomersal-containing vaccine should be given. The benefits of vaccination outweigh the risks, if any, of exposure to thiomersal-containing vaccines.

The DoH produces a handbook for immunisation in the UK and I have left links to relevant chapters on 
contra-indications and special precautions CLICK HERE and Influenza (relating to seasonal flu) CLICK HERE 

IMHO the health benefits of ALL vaccinations far outweigh any risks to the individual. I will be getting the swine flu vaccine as soon as possible, I will be getting my daughter vaccinated, telling my husband to get vaccinated, my family to get vaccinated and anyone I know to get vaccinated. You can probably tell where I stand on the issue of vaccination    However I am aware that is a personal choice and up to the individual to decide whether they think the risk/benefit ratio is right for them."

Pippi x


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

Was wondering if I could join this thread........

Had a bit of a shakey start to our pregnancy but fingers crossed all is going well. Will find out tonight as due to my impatient behaviour we have booked in for a private scan just to check that everything is going okay. 

Had quite a few scans at the start due to bleeding at 5wks. Our last scan was the NT one at 12 wks and it seems like ages ago and still got another 4 wks to wait before my 20 wk scan. So dh and I decided to book a private scan for piece of mind.

It all still feels so unreal.....I have to pinch myself at how lucky we are  I just cannot wait to start getting a baby bump and feeling the little one move I am sooooo excited.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Luv
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies

Sorry I have been awol for so long, we have been going through the mill a bit, the girls have been quite poorly and in and out of hospital a couple of times, they still are'nt 100% just taking it a day at a time, and hoping they start to get better, they have viral infection after viral infection, along with swine flu, slapped cheek and gastroenteritis, like I say rolling from thing to another with no let up.

Well I am back at work now,   and hating being away from the girls, in january I will be able to start looking at being a sahm, fingers crossed thats how it works.

Ladies please could I ask when you started to tell your LO's about being donor concieved, we keep saying a special man had to help daddy to have them, its just finding the right words etc, I know they don't understand at the moment, but I feel if we keep ,mentioning it, that when they come to understanding it will hopefully be easier for them.

Hope you are all well, I hope to post more regulary soon.

Take care ladies.
Love TQ.xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

LadyBella - welcome   Sounds like you've had a tough time of it so far, I hope that the remaining 25 weeks are stress-free!

TQ - your poor girls!  How awful to have all those illnesses when they're so little    We read My Story (by DC Network) to Luke and have done since he was tiny.  It helps to practice saying the words, even when they don't understand!  He loves the book now and points out all 'his family' on the last page!  So to answer your question, we started very early and have used the words 'sperm' and 'sperm donor' or sometimes  'kind man' from the start (much to MIL's embarrassment   ).

Hope everyone is ok?  I'm starting to come out the other side of morning sickness but am now plagued by awful headaches.....  Grrrrr, this time round is so much harder than last time!  12 week scan tomorrow, wish me luck.  I keep having nightmares about them finding two or three in there instead of one  

P xx


----------



## spooks

hello everyone   I've been reading but not having time to post, everything going really well here and baby spooks is amazing me with the new things she's doing every day  

hope everyone is okay   and hello to the new comers - we used to be very chatty on here but quite a lot of us had babies about the same time and I guess we're pretty much tied up 

Sorry I can't do personals but big hellos to everyone old and new. 

Suze - lovely to see your bump picture - hope you're well  

tequila    it must be so hard spending so much time in hospital   
hope the girls are on the mend and have a clear run of good health. I've been thinking about the telling side of it. I've just downloaded an order form from the donor conception network site for various books and was thinking of getting them for both sets of parents too, don't think the in-laws have quite grasped it all and are hoping we'll change our minds and not tell but that's not an option for us. I did read that it's best to start telling the babies now and then it won't be a big thing for you when they do understand - I just can't bring myself to say sperm to baby spooks though    was thinking of using the word 'seed' instead but I'm not sure  

kelly - hello - hope your scan went well - I didn't believe it was happening even when I was in labour    

alf - hope your little one is doing well and is as gorgeous as ever.  

helly - hope your LO is doing well too   

marie - not sure where you are but hope all is well with baby sam  

much love to all and sorry for leaving so many people out   
love spooks


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie as I've finally made it into work for the first time in weeks! Scan went very well this morning. One very wriggly, bouncy baby on board. The sonographer was great and spent ages showing us all his bits and bobs (not the sex) and we saw some lovely shots of his feet and toes, and his hands and fingers. It was great  They moved me on a couple of days so official due date is now 2nd May 2010 but we think it'll come on the 20th April - DH's 35th birthday!

On the downside, I was very sick again this morning just when i was feeling confident that the morning sickness was on it's way out. <sigh> it's starting to feel like it'll never go away and I'm so tired of feeling ill all the time. That's it, moan over!

Love to the bumps and babies xx


----------



## LiziBee

HI! Just a quick one form here, we've all had a 24hour tummy bug so things have been a little stressful!
Pip - the phase lasted about 2 weeks, maybe less though it did/does reappear from time to time. Congrats on the single wiggly bean!
Rebexa - I think if I was PG now I'd have it. HTH.
TQ - we too started with 'My Story' very early on. One thing you ladies with older children (2yrs+) might be interested in, at the workshop we went to on 'telling' they recommended talking about it as often as possible, not in big lengthy ways but in little tiny ways. For example my cousin just had a baby so we have been talking about how sad we used to feel that we couldn't have a baby and then when we found out there were donors that could help us how happy we were, and when we drive past the hospital we talk about "that's where mummy went to have the donor sperm put in mummy's tummy". Do you get the idea? Apparently it reinforces the mental connections which will help form part of a deeper understanding later on.
Spooks - Stand in the middle of your kitchen and shout out 'sperm' 20 times at the top of your voice! Then you will realise that it's only a word and nothing to be worried about. (I remember doing that as part of my teacher training, I can now say even words like 'vagina' in front of 30 people without blushing or even pausing for breath!) Using the proper words is really very liberating and reduces the chance of creating confusion later on.
GTG Dh needs the computer for work  
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh good tips Lizi!  I'll start doing that, he understands a lot these days.  I agree with your advice to Spooks too - you need to practice using the words so that you can use them without being embarrassed.  My Story is good for that, it uses egg and sperm early on and doesn't use 'soft' words which could be confusing.  

SPERM SPERM SPERM

Feel much better now!  Not sure I could say the 'v' word though Lizi    

Thanks for all your advice about Luke's sleeping, it seems to have improved hurrah!  Last night he said 'good night mummy' and that was the last I heard from him until morning.  Hope I'm not jinxing it by telling you.....

As for the SF vaccine, I'm swinging towards having it.  I'd rather have the one that's not out yet as the risks are lower but apparently you can't choose which one you have    So I'm probably going to have it when I get offered it.  My decision has been swung today by news that my brother's school is sending everyone home tomorrow (boarding school) because of SF.  We're meant to be seeing him this weekend and I'm probably going to cancel because I'm too nervous about catching it.  If I'm that terrified of catching it, the fear of having the vaccine has got to be slightly lower.  But I may change my mind  

Love to all of you x


----------



## juju81

Hi ladies, sorry i dont post much, I do read tho!

Pippi - this swine flu thing has been worrying me, before i came out with my stinking cold yesterday I looked into it online.  I'm just worried about injecting myself with something that hasnt been tested properly.  I think i would rather risk swine flu with the risks we know about then risk injecting myself with something they know nothing about.  I just dont know, its very confusing & docs wont give much info out on it anyway.  Why have they just started worrying about it again?  On a forum I went on, there were a couple of high flying docs & nurses who know a bit about this all & both of them said if they had nieces/wifes/daughters etc they wouldnt advise they have it.  Look what happened in the 60's/70's with Thalidomide.  Oh god its just so hard isn't it.  I suppose everyone will be different & I respect everyones decisions on what they decide to do.

Fab news about your scan, did Luke go with you?


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
still here - been lurking, seem so busy and when I am not busy so tired!!! Hi to everyone, will try and do personals soon - honest - maybe half term will give me time!!! No excuse really when most of you have at least one little person - making the little person as well as looking after 38 during the day is very very tiring!  

I have been reading with interest the recent conversation about telling and I am finding it hard to even raise with DP at the moment - which is a bit silly - but it seems awful to remind him  I guess I need to so that we can speak about how we will approach it - as you all seem to say early is good even if they don't understand, just feel awful about DP - did you feel that? I think maybe I am burying my head a little. Even at our 4d scan we had at the weekend (they are fab - highly recommend!, wasn't sure if I would but it was amazing) the consultant doing it kept saying 'oh, whose nose do you think that is?' and we just kept quiet and I don't know what DP thought or how he feels - maybe it affects me more than him   We had our counselling and everything and agreed we would tell and early but now we have been so lucky it seems the last thing we want to talk about - is that normal? 

I might let DP read some of the comments made on here - not this one maybe   , maybe it is one of those things that I think of more than him? 

Re the swine flu my midwife/GP hasn't even mentioned it and to be honest I think unless they do I am not going to ask - something else to consider and make a decision on. Do you think I am silly, should I be asking, from the girl who normally asks about everything! 

it is lovely to see so many familiar 'faces' on here.

Take care all and lots of love
Tiny xxxx


----------



## juju81

Tiny, nice to 'see' you on here too! I'm a bit like you, i think i'll worry about it if someone mentions it!

On our scan they told us he was very well endowed then sai "oh i bet thats made dad proud", Nick just laughed.  We talk about it all the time but Nick talks first, if that makes sense! we will be telling from an early age & we even tell people the truth.  I wasnt going to until Nick told me he does, when i questioned him he said "well were not going to hide it from baby so its just easier".  Again, everyone is different & I dont have anything bad to say about people who decide not to.  If i could keep it quite i would but i know it would just come out at some point!!!

Not long for you now, when we had our gender scan they turned it on 4d but we couldnt make anything out really.  They did say you cant make much out at 16 wks but wer saw his little face!  I have to admit that the bigger they are the more the 4d ones freak me out!  Do you know what you are having?


----------



## LiziBee

Just want to point out that the swine flu vaccine really is just the normal flu vaccine with a small tweak, that's how come it's become available so quickly (if they'd had to do it from scratch it would have taken around 15 years!). True it's not been tested on PG women but then as the pharmacist in Pip's quote said, nothing ever is, so it's no more safe or unsafe than the usual flu vaccine. If you've never had a flu jab before it will probably make you feel really [email protected] for a few days (something that doesn't seem to happen if you have it again in subsequent years) but it's being offered to PG women because you are at the greatest risk not just of catching swine flu but of succumbing to the worst of it's effects endangering not just your unborn baby's life but also your own. Did you hear about the PG lady that was flown to Sweden? That's because she needed a treatment called ECMO and there are only about 8 ECMO machines in the whole country, 5 are actually in my local hospital but even then I wouldn't bank on one being free. No hesitation in my mind, if I was being offered the jab I'd have it.
Sorry if that comes across so preachy, was lucky enough to go to a Lord Winston lecture a couple of weeks back where he talked about this very thing (that is to say mothers being reluctant to vaccinate) and suddenly find myself feeling all 'evangelical' about the issue!
Hope I haven't given offence! 
Lizi.x


----------



## juju81

Dont worry, no offence taken by me!  I'll wait & see if i'm offered it then worry about what to do


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Lizi - that is useful, I am surprised it hasn't been mentioned but it hasn't yet - maybe our local area is low risk or something at the moment  

Thanks Ju - I need to raise it. We don't know the 'flavour', want a surprise - I always thought the 4d ones looked weird and yes they do but when it is yours and it is 'live' on the screen it is amazing, I would have another one done if I could - more money though!

Thanks
Tiny xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Tiny - you will probably be sent an appt when your PCT start vaccinating the next risk group (they've started with seriously ill hosp patients and their healthcare workers today, pg women are in the next group).  If you look on the pharmacist section, Maz has added some more info to my post if you are interested?  I'm like you, I ask lots of questions but I'm starting to wish that I knew less about this!  It would make the decision a lot easier.

Lizi - they don't routinely give the seasonal flu vaccine to pg women though do they?  That sounded arsey, it wasn't meant that way!  I'm just interested.  I wonder if there are any studies into the effects of seasonal vaccines on pg women and their babies?  Off to google....

P xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh yes, meant to say about telling and talking.  Tiny, in my experience the first few times you talk about it together are the hardest but if you keep bringing it up, even just in passing then it gets easier. You may find that he wants to talk about it.  And it definitely makes it easier to start talking to baby about it when the time comes.  Maybe you could say something like "this book has been recommended for telling baby tiny about how (s)he was conceived, do you think we should get it?".  It was wierd at first, I was frightened of upsetting DH but he's always been fine with it and has never to my knowledge been upset or embarrassed when I've brought it up.  Nearly 3 years down the line since we conceived Luke, my DH is the one that makes sure that we talk about it in front of him and read him the books etc.

juju - we're open with most people too, you're right it does make it much easier!  But, as you said I don't judge people who don't want to tell, every family is different.

P x


----------



## ckbe

Apologies for not having been around for ages but have been lurking.........

Overjoyed to announce the arrival of baby Alice at 22.47 last night weighing 5lb 12 oz..... all well and already home....... Erin's at nursery so this afternoon will be their first meeting - can't wait!

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Wow congratulations ckbe!!  I was thinking the other day that we haven't seen you around for a while!

I can't believe you're home and posting already - supermum lol!

P xx


----------



## juju81

CK - Posted on other post but i'll say it again, massive congrats to you all xx

Pippi - If you find anything let me know.  Thats what i'm worried sbout, the fact they havent been able to do any tests on babies born from preg woman who had the swine flu jab.  I dont want to have to make this decision, whatever I do will be wrong!!!!  (thas what i feel anyway)


----------



## LiziBee

ckbe - congratulations super mum!!! 
juju - 
Pip - no they don't routinely jab PG women for seasonal flu but that's not to say plenty of PG women haven't had that jab many of them get it as part of their personal healthcare routine and don't stop having it just because they are PG (for example my cousin has it every year PG or not). However the Swine flu jab is being offered to PG women as they/you are particularly susceptible to swine flu (more so than seasonal flu) and its effects on a PG woman are worse, at least that's how I understand it. HTH.
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Huge congrats CKBE on the safe arrival of Alice. Hope all went well meeting her big sister. xx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies

CONGRATULATIONS TO CKBE on the safe arrival of ALICE, hope she had fun meeting her big sister.

Thank you for the advice, we have been using the word kind man, might take your Lizi and shout SPERM. I will have a look at the DCN website and those books.

Tiny I know how you feel hun, recently with all the hospital admissions the girls have had each time they have asked about the fathers history and I got sick of saying they are donor sperm babies, took a while for the penny to drop with one doctor who was adamant that we needed to know DH's history. I felt like screaming read their blinking notes. DH said he was fine and that it did'nt bother him, I guess we feel worse for them, they handle it so well.

Spooks - hi ya hunny, how you and the lovely baby spooks doing?

Pipilongstocking - we have kept saying to the girls that a kind man helped us have them, but I guess we need to start changing that to the appropriate wording so not to confuse them.


Hello to everyone else, hope all your babes and bumps are well.
xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

CKBE -      
CONGRATULATIONS 
ON THE 
SAFE ARRIVAL
OF
ALICE
     ​
I would like to thank you all for bringing up the subject of telling as you've made me get my  into gear. I've been meaning to get the My Story book for a long time (since J was born) but have not got round to it, but when I read these post I went straight to DC site printed off the order form and wrote the cheque, so our order is winging its way (well, probably caught up in the strikes) to DCN.
I will be honest and say I haven't said anything to J about her 'start' in life and am rather nrevous about it. We have always said we will tell her and WE WILL as I couldn't bear the thought of keeping something so important from her BUT I will be honest and say I do look at her sometimes, see the innocence in her eyes and think do I really want to complicate things for her - Of course I know that dealt with the correct way and knowing from an early age there shouldn't be any complications, I suppose I'm just desparate for her to accept and be happy with the decision we made....................... does any of this make any sense to anyone?

As for talking about the donor and telling with DH, I think we (the women) probably think and worry about it more than the men do. When J was born I gave DH a gift and wrote a letter basically thanking him for being so open and accepting about the donor as if he hadn't been we wouldn't have our miracle daughter - he said it had honestly not crossed his mind until he read my note (about 4 days after J was born) - oops! I can't remember how it came up but I mentioned to DH the other week about needing to get the My Story book and his response was 'Yes, but I'm not looking forward to the 'but your not my father' being thrown at me when she's a teenager'. When I printed the DCN order form off I left it on the desk, DH came in saw it and said 'Is that the My Story order form?' when I said yes he said 'oh good'.

Pippi - good to hear the scan went well and Lukes sleeping seems to be improving.

TQ - sorry to hear your girls have had a rough time of it recently 

Off for any early night................

Love to all
ALF


----------



## Tiny21

Huge congrats CKBE on the birth of Alice - WOW - you were on here quick  

TQ - I hate it when it comes up at appointments/scans and generally but maybe I am more conscious that DP is - I am going to try and raise it this weekend - I am probably making it a bigger thing than it is for him in terms of thinking about it, really glad this has come up though. It annoys me when medical staff don't read the notes too. 

Thanks Piplingstocking for your comments as well.  I will speak to DP this weekend. 

We saw the consultant yesterday who said everything was fine which is great to hear, he has said we can go to the birth centre if we wish (it was his call) but reminded us of all the risks - i.e. no medical intervention available without transfer to our hospital and pointed out that IVF babies have a higher risk of needing intervention and coupled with my age there are slightly increased risks - we still feel the birth centre is for us but just reminds you of the risks. Who knows though, the decision might be taken out of our hands.  As long as baby is allright that is the priority. 

BTW - I did ask for his view on the swine flu jab - he said def have it as 2 pregnant women (I think it was 2) have died from it and they didn't have underlying medical issues or any history or any current problems - it is a worry though as we don't know the risks but he did say it is a similar vaccine to the normal flu which pregnant women have been having for ages. I feel I should have it if offered but am a bit worried about it

Hi to everyone else
Tiny xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Alf - it's definitely easier when you've read the book a few times and started talking about it a bit.  Good luck, let us know how you get on.  I can just picture you now shouting "SPERM!" in your kitchen  

Tiny - horray for the birth centre!  I'm going to try my absolute best to avoid the main hospital delivery suite this time!    

P x


----------



## *ALF*

SPERM  ​


----------



## *ALF*

oh feel a lot better now...........................................


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ha ha ha that made me chuckle Alf!  

It's funny, I can say "sperm" easily in most people's company but find myself using "wrigglers" and "stuff" in front of MIL   Think it's because she gets a bit flustered when I use the technical words!


----------



## LiziBee

Gave away all our baby stuff today, clothes, crib, pretty much everything except the outfits they came home from the hospital in. I figured it was the only way I could move on and accept that our family is complete, still completely gut wrenching of course and I still find I can't quite give up hope that one day I will find myself naturally pregnant. Ho hum.
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

CKBE - Congratulations! Ah its going to be lovely having the two girls, a ready made best friend for them both - well done you!!! Cant believe you were posting the next day mind 

Lizi - It must have been awful giving away the baby things  Miracles do happen though, lets hope you are going to be one of thme. We are still in two minds about whether to go again or not. Sometimes I think would we be pushing our luck trying again and should we just be happy with our princess and then other times I think "one more try" cant imagine getting rid of the moses basket and stuff just yet.....

Suze - Hope things are nice and settled for you now and Pip hasnt caused you any more problems - little tinkers these babies! Take care of yourself 

Alf - Hope you and J are good I bet she is getting to be a right little chatterbox now! I dont think I would feel comfotable using the word sperm either  will have to try your approach and shout it nice and loud on here a few times first 

Pippi - How is Lukes sleeping going? Hope he is managin to tay in bed for you 

Tiny Great news that you can use the birthing centre - will make you loads more relaxed Im sure - hope you are feeling well x

Marie - Hope everything is ok with you and the boys hun 

Hi to everyone else, sorry I know I have missed LOADS of you! But rest assured you are all in my thoughts. Sorry I havent been around much - I do lurk and read but havent posted for ages! Emily has been back in hospital again with high temperatures and lots of gagging. She is fully recovered now though and......the doc removed her tube!!! She has been without it for three weeks tomorrow and she has started to esat, small amounts but enoughto keep her going. We have to take her tomorrow to get weighed again and if she has put on then we are on the home run - if not the tube has to go back in and we are looking at a gastrostomy 

Fingers crossed please everyboyd!!!

take care and love to you all
Helly
xxx

PS - can you believe Emily is one on Wednesday!!!! How time flies!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Helly - fingers well and truly crossed!
Lizi.x


----------



## Tiny21

Everything crossed Helly. 
xx


----------



## HellyS

Thanks girls - unfortunately she lost 6oz this week so we are looking at the tube going in when we have our appointment on thursday - totally gutted  
x


----------



## LiziBee

Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Helly

xx


----------



## Tiny21

Helly 
 to you both. 
Tiny x


----------



## *ALF*

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY

EMILY

     
​
Hope you have a fun filled day.

Lots of love
ALF & J


----------



## pippilongstockings

Alf, you beat me to it!

Happy Birthday Emily!  Hope you all have a lovely day  

P & L xx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - so sorry to read E lost weight and you have to face having her tube back.  

Love to everyone else
ALF


----------



## *ALF*

Our 'My story' book has arrived.  On first read it seems a nice gentle way of telling them about their beginings but am afraid it made me cry - it was the 'how happy they were' line that did it!!!

Suppose we start telling her of her beginnings tonight...........................


----------



## LiziBee

Go for it Alf, it will be a big moment for you but after wards you'll look back and think 'that was so easy why didn't we do it before'?

Having a really pants day. Had rotten indigestion to the point of feeling sick for 3 days now and because I'm not eating well I just feel worse (and the lack of sleep doesn't help either) and for some reason today I really miss my Granny, who passed away 4months ago, I always used to phone her on a wednesday afternoon and I really miss our chats. Oh and AF showed today so once again I feel deeply disappointed which is so stupid. Just wish I could have a damn good cry and get it over. Sorry for banging on about me, just have to let it out somewhere.....

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Lizi    Can someone come and look after for the girls for a while so that you can have some 'you' time?  Either for a good cry or to do something just for you?  If I was near I'd do it 

Do you think it's because you made your final decision and gave all your baby stuff away a few days ago?  That's got to be hard, I'm dreading that day already.

P x


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies,

Just been looking for the "my story" think being blonde has made this task hard as I have found it difficult navigating the DCN site, ended up googling it to take me to the link   (my I also add not only am I blonde, but I heavey antibiotics, and heavey pain relief aswell as in dire need of sleep, end of my defence for being out rightly stupid)

Ladies please can I ask you a question about my sotry, does it cover IVF/ICSI or is just for IUI? only found a few lines describing the the book, and we had ICSI using donor sperm.

So sorry for the lack of personals, but keeping my head upright is a mean feat at the moment, as I have a bad case of sinusitus, just going to try and shut my eye's for 5mins.

Love to all.
xxxxxx


----------



## *ALF*

TQ - sorry you'e feeling awful, hope the sinusitus clears soon.  As for My Story it just covers IUI (I also had ICSI and J was a FET) but I'm working on the fact that that sort of detail will come when she's older than this book is intended for (0-7).  I'm just taking that this book will introduce the concept of a donor and more technical information will come at a later date.


----------



## HellyS

Thank you all for your birthday wishes we all had a brilliant day and I managed not to shed too many tears (well ok , I did but only in private   )  Emily was thoroughly spoilt and for a girl that normally doesnt like too many people around her she totally revelled in all of the attention she got!

We had her appointment yesterday and the consultant is willing to let us try two more weeks.  If there is no weight gain the tube into her tummy (gastrostomy) will be done pretty much immediately so we have been shopping for lots of chocolate/cream/cakes!!

Alf -How did the first night of reading my story go?  Hope it wasnt too hard for you  

TQ - Sorry to hear you are under the weather - hope you feel better soon  

Lizi - Never apologise for feeling down honey    thats what we are here for, the good days and the bad.  Really hope you are feeling better very soon xxx


Love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

I found a story book on an American website about using donor sperm and IVF. I bought it (it wasn't too expensive, well just under £20 with postage) and I think it's really good and it refers to sperm and eggs as cells. I've also got the "My Story" book from DCN as I got it after I got my BFP from DIUI. So I think I may use a bit of both. The only problem is that I couldn't find one for IVF which results in twins!! The website I got the book from is www.xyandme.com if anyone is interested.

Helly - I'm glad Emily had a lovely 1st birthday!! Fingers crossed Emily puts on weight in the next 2 week  

TQ - hope you feel better soon  

ALF - I hope the reading of My Story went ok.

Hi to everyone else 

Love,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - Great to hear the consultant will allow you another 2 weeks    come on Emily you can do it ....

Reading 'My Story' was fine, although I think Jess was a bit perturbed that there was no flaps to lift (quite a few of her books have flaps).  It's now on her shelf with all her other special books and we'll read it every now and then.

Can I ask those of you with the My Story - what picture of your LO did you put in the back, as a new born, or are you updating with a current picture.

Off for choc........

Love to all
ALF


----------



## drownedgirl

Hiya! Can I join this thread? Somehow I never really noticed it before!


----------



## HellyS

Of course you can!!!  Hello and welcome  

Vick - lovely to hear from you!  Thanks for that website, think I will have a gander.  

Hope you are all having a nice weekend.  Emily has decided that she LOVES milkybar desserts - 177 calories in each one so needless to say we have stocked up and she is having one after nearly every meal!!  Never ever thought Id want her to eat so much rubbish!!!

Love as always
Helly
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly -


> 177 calories in each one


 get those calories into her - you've got plenty of time to wean her onto more healthy stuff later


----------



## LiziBee

Alf - well done on your first reading!
Helly - thanks. Cook everything in butter I say!
DG - Hey! So pleased to see you here.

Bought a new car today, well new to us anyway. DH's car blew up last week after being driven around for 2 weeks with no oil (and no it wasn't just the car that was fuming after DH revealed that, I was too!) so now we have 'his and hers' berlingos! Yes a bit of a step down from a 406 but mine works so brilliantly as a family car and its so economical we thought we'd get another - the neighbors will think we are breeding them on the drive! 

Happy Halloween everyone!
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

hello I am here, can't post personals as I've spent ages reading back all the posts  
big hugs to all and I will be back soon. 
Just going to the bathroom to say SPERM (thought I'd start there and then progress to the kitchen!!    ) it's been interesting to read all the telling and talking stuff - i too have downloaded the order form so will send it off TODAY - it's great to be able to come on here and share stuff like this - makes me realise mine and Dh's situation is not so different to other peoples. 

Popping to in-laws today - may even say the word sperm in their kitchen   

huge congrats to CKbe     

and special wishes to emily             hoping she enjoys all her chocolate  

love to all, back soon   spooks 

PS hello to new comers to this thread


----------



## Ging ging

[fly]SPERM, SPERM, SPERM, SPERM, SPERM[/fly]

Evening ladies, just a flying visit, hope your all well.

Spooks - how are you doing?

Hellys - don't worry chuck we are doing exactly the same, the girls have lost so much weight with this viral infection, that we have resorted to foods we never wanted to pass their lips, they are partial to twirls, as my mum said they are too young to remember they had it and ask for it when we start gradually fazing it back out. But they are currently eating loads of jacket potatoes with lashings of butter, cheese and full fat milk.They still are'nt eating a vast amount but at least its calorie rich, and today they have been different babies full of energy and laughing and giggling, first time in 9 weeks.

Well the girls and I are all on antibiotics, there is only DH not ill, even Tal our rabbit took humbridge at being left out, and he was rushed to the vets friday night, and he is on special probiotic rich supplements, lol.

Well its bed, also painkillers are kicking in, so having to really concentrate when typing.

Thanks for all the advice on the books.

Getting use to saying SPERM.
love to all.
xxxx


----------



## eli..g

Hi all

SOrry dipped off the radar for a while, all been poorley here too with one thing or another,  all on the mend now hopefully.

I know what you all mean about resorting to bad foods!!  Tonight i was glad when f ate a few wotsits, 2 yoghurts and a chocolate digesstive for tea!!  Could have jumped for joy!!

Hoping everyone will be feeling much better soon xx

Helly, hopefully you can avert the tube going back in... maybe you can put milky bar yogs in her milk too... lol!!!!

Love to all


----------



## eli..g

Sperm, sperm, sperm, sperm.


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya All,
Sorry from me too, for no personals. Been reading back tho, and lucky me I only have to use the word Egg, egg, egg, egg, egg, egg, egg , egg with the occasional use of ( whisper) sperm, there , said it !
Sorry to hear that a lot of you have been poorly and Emilys tube might have to be put back in ( so so so so hope not  ) 
Alfie doing really well, sleeps thru the nite now , 14 hrs sometimes !! I would never have believed it all those months ago when he rarely slept more than 45mins/hour and cried with colic all day, poor little man.
PND practically non-existent, just the normal mummy-worries now really, back in control i think/hope !
Love to you all, still loving the support and friendliness of this thread  
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mitchie - lovely to hear from you    So glad that the PND is under control, it must feel great to feel more like your old self again.  I am so jealous about the length of time Alfie sleeps!  Could you get him to have a word with my little man lol.

Eli - sorry you've all been poorly, hope you are on the mend now.  Keep shovelling the food down him, you can worry about getting the balance back when he's back to normal  

Helly - Ooh they sound good!  Might have to try them myself    Whatever works, as long as she puts lots of lovely weight on who cares how she does it!  

TQ - sounds like everyone is under the weather at the moment!  Can't imagine how hard it must be looking after twins when you are feeling rough yourself    Hope you are all feeling better soon.

Me - Thought the sickness had gone but was soooooo ill this morning!  I didn't even feel particularly nauseous, how annoying!  Much better than I have been for a while though which is a relief.  I do seem to have had cold after cold since the BFP though, any ideas how to fight it off??

P x


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

Sorry I posted once then went awol - had bloody flu all last week, typical as I was on half term hols. The evil bug is still lingering but much much better than I was and am back at work so busy busy for me in college.

I will try and get to know everyone so apologies for no personals. Am on big countdown to 20 wk scan which I am soooo looking forward to on 17th November and then my big 3-0 on 20th November. Seeing bubs and being told that all is how it should be would be the best birthday present ever  

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Pippi; Sorry u r still fighting the sickness, should be on its way out very soon now tho. As for colds, i'm not sure............lots of satsumas ?? 
Ladybella; The best of luck for the 17th, and ur Bday; spring chicken !!!!
Hiya all, and love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx
p.s Alfie started on baby rice today ! He LOVED it, DH said "dont force him........" and we looked round and there was Alfie with his mouth wide open waiting for more    he's 6 months next week (cant believe it) so managed to hold out well which i'm pleased about as DH has a lot of allergies in his family. Let the splats and spills commence !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Mitchie - well done you! Have you heard about Baby led weaning? (sometimes called baby centred weaning) It is soooooo much easier than making purees!
Kelly - welcome back and good luck with your scan and your birthday!
Eli, Spooks and TQ - full marks on shouting out 'SPERM!'
Helly - hope project milkybar is going well.

Not a lot to report here except that R has been off nursery with a runny bottom. Bless the little angel, she has made it to the potty every time. Funny thing is she really doesn't see that there is anything wrong, she says "but mummy this poo is good, it doesn't hurt and it sounds funny!" I know she has constipation a lot of the time but now I feel really sorry for her.

Right, exercises then off to bed, I'm knackered!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Mitchie

Yes,HV told us about it, i'm sort of doing a bit of both, he's had the odd carrot stick and banana which he's enjoyed sucking on ( or using as a teether !) and i intend to move on from purees asap. Any wise words from someone who's been there tho still greatly appreciated


----------



## LiziBee

Mitchie - Just go for lots of veg and fruit all cut to finger size and cooked to the point where it's really soft. Don't worry if most of it drops out of his mouth again or if he gags once in a while, he's just learning how to move it around his mouth! 
Good luck!
Lizi.x


----------



## Mitchie

Thanks for that Lizzi, will do !


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mitchie - we did baby-led weaning so skipped the puree stage and went straight to finger foods.  Luke did well on little cream cheese sandwiches (from 6 months) and he also loved gumming bits of cucumber, banana, parsnips, brocolli, hmmmm trying to think what else he ate!  Organix biscuits are good too - no junk or added sugar.  Luke loved them and still does!  Also Organix carrot sticks (look like big wotsits) went down well.  Weaning is such fun, stock up on flannels though lol.


----------



## juju81

What baby led weaning....that is the only thing I am worried about!!


----------



## Jenny19

Hi Everyone - I just wondered whether you would mind if I join in the chat and ask you a few questions about using donor eggs.  My DH and I have been trying for 4 years with no luck.  We have a ds who is 6 1/2 who was conceived naturally.  I am now reluctantly considering using donor eggs.  I was horrified by the thought at first but I'm slowly coming round to it.  My main fear is how any child conceived this way will react when they are older.  I plan to tell them as soon as they can talk which I believe will cause the least amount of grief.  Do any of you have older children or know or met older children who have been conceived this way and how do they feel about it?  

Another thing that concerns me is how various members of our extended family will react to it especially my dh's family.  I have already spoken to various members of my own family and they don't seem too bothered but my dh's family are a bit more outspoken and I could almost hear them saying things like "She's not your daughter/son so what would you know.... etc."  None of them have ever had fertility problems so they have no idea how hard it is.  Also none of them have only children as I am partly thinking of my ds when doing this.  I don't want him to be an only child as we are older parents I don't want him ending up on his own with no one he can turn to if he has an issue in his life.  I am one of 4 and my dh is one of 3 and I know how comforting it is to have someone at the end of the phone if I need to talk.  

I am also very into my family tree (as is my family) and I don't know how any donor child would feel to know that they don't have any genetic link to my family.  I often watch "Who do you think you are" and often the celebraties that appear are doing it because they want to find out why they have certain personality traits.  As an example Carol Vauderman wanted to know why she is so into maths and science when none of her family are (she discovered her grandfather (or great grandfather) was the scientist who discovered vitamins).  

Other than that I don't think I would have any problem loving any child I conceive this way as I love my friends children and I have in the past worked as a nanny and I loved those children.  I think I would feel a bit strange being pregnant with a child who wasn't genetically mine.  I remember when I was pregnant with my son I would have visions of what he would look like and I was desperate to see him because I wanted to see who he looked like and it would be strange to think that I would not feel like that.

I think you are all very brave and inspiring to have taken this step and I hope I can join you soon.

Many thanks for your help.

Jenny


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi Jenny,

Your questions and worries are completely normal and I think a necessary stage to go through when considering using donor eggs (or sperm like us).  We have all worried at some point about how our children will react when they are older.  If you are planning on telling the child then you may find some information from the Donor Conception Network useful.  There is a transcript on the website (I think) of a talk given by donor-conceived children aged from 14 ish to adult talking about their feelings about being donor conceived and any issues that they have been through.  If you can't find it on the website let me know and I'll try and find it on my laptop - I think I saved it somewhere!

There are people in the DC Network that have both naturally- and donor-conceived children and I'm sure that Olivia would be happy to put you in touch with someone to talk to if you feel that would be useful?  Olivia M posts on FF sometimes but is easy to reach from the DC Network website too.

As for loving the child, I can't comment because we used my eggs and donor sperm but I know that my husband would be able to reassure you on that matter.  My son and DH completely adore each other and they ARE father and son.  They even look alike    And Luke shares some of the irritating habits that DH does..... nose picking, trumping etc!  There are a few ladies on here who have children conceived using donor eggs so I'm sure you'll get further reassurance from them.  Please don't hesitate to ask questions, you are welcome here  

P xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ha ha juju, don't think you need to worry about weaning yet    BLW is when you let the baby set the pace for weaning rather than dictating what and how much they eat.  Worked for us but it's not for everyone!  I can recommend a book if it's something you're interested in?  Can also recommend some traditional weaning books.

P  x


----------



## drownedgirl

Jenny, PM  me if you like! Have DS1 6 1/2, and 19m old DE twins.

One thing to think of, is if you have the same partner as for DS1, the hild will look like DS1. Our DD is the spitting image of DS1, while also being very alike our donor's DD.

x


----------



## Mitchie

Jenny Hi !
Just had to reply to your post as so much of what u wrote felt pretty close to me and my feelings  
I dont have any naturally conceived children BUT I too am an older Mum so have those exact feelings u mentioned about my ds not having anyone to turn too when me and DH are long gone (sadly we wont be having any more as finances and the emotional struggle to get 1 was so hard ) I also work with children and have always had a very strong maternal instinct, so was sure the love/bonding wouldnt be an issue, and it isnt at all, i look at him and cant believe he is all mine/ours. (I cant pretend it was ALL rosy at 1st tho but that was because ds had colic !!!)
My family are completely behind me, my Dhs family dont know ( apart from 1 of his sisters who then revealed her child was donor conceived !! so was behind us all the way ) I also,like you, was extremely against the idea of a donor egg at 1st, I thought it would be like carrying a child from a woman my DH had been 'rude' with  . But slowly, and after some time and research and failed IVFs with my own eggs, i went full circle and grabbed the chance with both hands. So hopefully you can see why your post hit a strong chord with me.
Anyway, here i am now with my dear baby boy   and i couldnt be happier and more fullfilled and complete ( if not a tad shattered !!!). We too will tell him about his beginnings, and that too is something I was more than a little sad about because I am quite into my family tree and history etc BUT i read a lot into epigenetics and that helped me a lot knowing that research has shown that the Mum carrying the donor egg baby plays a large part in the 'end result ' of the baby as her body sort of encourages the DNA/genes most similiar to hers ( someone feel free to step in and explain that more clearly !!)
 Anyway i have NO regrets, and i hope that my darling baby son will never have too. I know there was a seminar posted on here recently where donor conceived children aired their feelings and thoughts, but i'm sorry i have no idea where to find it ( anyone out there able to help ??)
Anyway , i hope that has been of some comfort and help and please do ask away as we're a very friedly bunch on here   xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Pippi, our posts crossed , thanks for helping us out on the seminar bit !! xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mitchie, when I was considering donating eggs I always felt that I would be giving one cell and the rest of the resulting baby would be made by the baby's mum if you see what I mean?  I also felt that when I was carrying Luke - it's amazing that you really do grow a whole person from those two cells by adding bits of yourself.  It's incredible when you think about it!


----------



## pippilongstockings

BTW - absolutely not trying to belittle the gift of that one cell by the donor.  I am and also will be eternally grateful to our amazing donor   to him.


----------



## Mitchie

Pippi; I know exactly what u mean, DH always said to me that our donor was donating 1 cell, not a baby, and that i would be growing and building and making our baby inside me. And yes me too ; there is no way I am belittling our truly amazing and generous donor for the gift she gave us to be a family. Its indescribably incredibly amazing ! Thats why we gave our 2 spare embryos to someone who needed a double donation, as we had all the family we needed and wanted someone else to be able to have that chance.
Got to go now, my baby is having some kind of cot party up there when he should be napping


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mitchie, that was such an amazing thing to do    Do you know whether your recipient(s) was/were successful?  Not sure where you had tx?  I know that you can find out (if you want to!) in the UK.

I'm looking after my poorly boy today - sick everywhere    He's starving poor thing!

P xx


----------



## olivia m

Hi Jennie
Just to support what Pippi said some posts ago.  Your feelings are absolutely normal and understandable.  At DC Network we have an increasing number of member families who have had one child without donor assistance and then find they need egg donation to add to their brood.  Do have a look at our web site and consider joining us.  You would be very welcome.
Olivia


----------



## Mitchie

Pippi; Sadly No we werent allowed to know, we went abroad to Ceram, but i'm ok not knowing, its a small price to pay for getting our little man  
Hope your little man feels better soon  
The cot party ended up being a pooey nappy that needed attending to !!


----------



## LiziBee

Didn't want to read and run but have a headache so must go. Lots of lovely advice from Pip, Mitchie DG and Olivia and I'd echo all of it if my head wasn't pounding. 
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Just thought I'd drop by and say hi - how is everyone doing?! x


----------



## LiziBee

Headache came and went and then came back again and is still lurking! How's everyone else?
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi Marie!  How are you and your lovely boys?  

We're doing ok apart from me recovering from a horrendous stomach bug, I've never felt so ill!  Just hoping it hasn't affected Bernard  

How's life with 2 children??  Please tell me it's easier than being pg and having a toddler  

P xx


----------



## LiziBee

oh Pip...........and I thought I was tired during pregnancy.........


----------



## pippilongstockings

Don't say that Lizi


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All,
Pippi; I'm sure you'll be fine Hun, at least 2nd time round u'll have the benefit of experience on ur side ?? Wont be as tricky as a 1st time Mummy ?? Is that right Lizi ??!!
Lizi; hope ur feeling better ?
Hi everyone, where are you all ? 
Maz; my cycle bud ??
Sar, Eli, Tawny, and all........................hello 
We're fine here, weaning in full swing............brocolli and sweet potato 2nite    Choc Dog thinks its fab... all those splats coming his way  
Happy weekend all,
Love Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Don't worry about me I was just having a bad day, one or other of the kids had had me up since 1am and I was feeling VERY grouchy!
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

That's the bit I'm dreading!  Getting one back off to sleep and the other one waking up ha ha!  I neeeeed my sleep.....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Hi can i join you!  

We used Donor sperm due to one thing and another! and was successful of the 3rd go 

I went to a&e last night cos i found a pin prick of brown (looked like blood?? guessing it was that anyway!) on the tissue paper. plus i had AF pains and backache, yes i know its normal but it didn't help!! So me being me panicked and got it checked out. They couldn't scan cos it was the weekend   but she did an internal to see if the cervix was closed which it was  

she said to get a scan at EPU on monday but i couldn't wait so we had another private scan today which was fine, baby is now 16mm! we had a U/S instead of dildo cam which was nice! No more taking my knicks off!!    Once i had the scan my pains went away!!   They are there again slightly but i think eveything is stretching so much now its untrue!! By having the u/s i know know whereabouts the baby is. I thought it was lower down!!  

I had another pin prick of brown this morning and just now i inspected it and it now looks grey! I showed it to DH too who agreed! He thinks i;m mad but obviously doesn't understand the panic.    I think its stretched so much my insides feel like they are going to fall out!   

anyway Pippi hope you are feeling better hun   

Oh one last thing, i'm seeing the midwife on fri, did any of you tell her about it being a donor baby? Does it matter if you don't? cos i want to be a 'normal' mum and not have this always written everywhere. we are telling the baby anyway so it doesn't have to be reminded everytime it goes to the docs??


----------



## LiziBee

Mini - congratulations!!! I'm sure what you are feeling is perfectly normal, I'd be just as worried but honestly it's nothing to be worried about (just ask Marie!) And no, you don't have to tell the midwife, hell I didn't even tell my GP (though I would do if the need ever arose).

I had SLEEEEEEEEP, 7hours, uninterrupted sleep! That's only happened on a handful of occasions in the last 2 years (I slept really badly during PG). I'm keeping everything crossed for tonight but I'm sure it can't happen again!

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Lizi - I am sooooo jealous. At 1am Amelie started last night. After returning her to bed too many times i gave up and let her get into bed with me. I just about got back to sleep when Libby needed a wee. She woke up, realised that Amelie wasn't there so guess what. She wasn't in the mood for sleep and after an hour of wriggling she fell sleep. At around 5am I got up and went to sleep in Libby's bed! Unfortunately that made us all wake up late for preschool.

So sorry I haven't been posting recently. Have been having tech probs so can't always login. 

Will try to catch up when I have the time. Am in the middle of sorting things for the twins birthday - it's their party on Sunday so am up to my ears in goody bags.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## pippilongstockings

G-I-A you must be super mum dealing with twins on your own!  I have nothing but complete admiration for single mums since having Luke  

Lizi - glad you got some sleep, feels so good doesn't it?  Now, time for you to make me feel better and tell me how easy it is with two..........  

Mini - welcome sweetheart!  So glad everything was fine at the scan.  It's completely normal to be paranoid about every twinge but honestly, cramping is to be expected.  As you said, everything is stretching so much and you body is using bits it's never used before!  We didn't mention the donor issue to the midwives when we had Luke and didn't this time either - I didn't think it was relevant.  Our GP does know but they don't really get involved with the pg anyway!  So, it's up to you.  There is s bit on the booking in notes when you have to put down a bit about the father's medical history so if you do know anything relevant about your donor's medical history then I guess you could put it there if you wanted to?  Have you got a date for your 12 week scan yet?  Will you be having another one before then?  It's amazing watching the rapid changes that they go through isn't it?  

Fully recovered from the stomach bug now and I felt 'normal' (ish) for the first time in weeks yesterday!  I was like a whirlwind - did a million loads of washing, changed all the beds, took Luke to the park, wrapped my xmas presents, sorted my banking.  I feel a zen like calm today    No doubt the next bug will hit soon so I'm making the most of it!

Anyway, hope you are all well.  When's the next baby due??
P xx


----------



## Mitchie

Pippi;......................WRAPPED YOUR XMA PRESSIES?? OMG !!!! You are organised !! Dont u worry about having two little uns my lovely !
Ditto on the single parent issue. Complete total respect. And as for Goingitalone with ur twinnies, You have my utmost admiration you really really do.
Alfie is a star boy now, but with the PND there is no way, honestly NO WAY, i could have done it on my own.
Mimi; Welcome to you my lovely, this is a fab thread !
Lizi, good night last night 
Love to all


----------



## LiziBee

I knew it couldn't last! Rosa started shouting out 'Mumma' in her sleep at 4.30am and so of course Mila woke (R stayed sound asleep) and I have only 20mins sleep since. 
Pip - don't you worry, it's a breeze, honest  besides if you are wrapping presents already you must be so much better organised than me so keeping track of 2 kids will be no problem!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh no Lizi, sleep deprivation is awful isn't it?  I can't imagine how exhausted you must be after 2 years of it    I'm knackered and I get a reasonable amount of sleep (for now....).  I was saying to my lovely husband the other day that we should book 2 nights in a local hotel and have one night each of blissful, uninterrupted sleep with a lovely lie-in    It would make the world of difference!  Even just not having children in the house one night every so often is bliss these days - my in-laws had Luke for a night a couple of weeks ago and it was amazing how much better we both slept.  I think we never quite go into that deep deep sleep once our kids arrive!  Make sure you look after yourself anyway, lack of sleep lowers your defences to bugs and you don't want to be ill on top of being exhausted  

Mitchie - I know, it's the most organised I've ever ever been!!  I was determined not to have that mad panic this year, having to go to the shops with Luke when it's heaving with cross shoppers.  I hate shopping at the best of times let alone when it's super busy!  And for what it's worth, I think you coped admirably when you had PND - you admitted you had a problem and dealt with it.  You rock


----------



## going it alone

I'm getting the birthdays out of the way - then I'll start the wrapping for Christmas. Only have my mum and dad to buy for so the hard bit's out of the way.

On the whole single and twins front - my mum and dad are a huge support. They have the girls when I'm at work. They only live round the corner. I have my tea round there most nights and even when I'm not at work I go round there most days, if only for adult company. Then they tend to come round my house every night to keep me company - whether I want it or not (only joking) As for double trouble, I think it's easier having two than having one because they keep each other company/soothe each other and have always done so. They can sleep through most things so rarely wake each other up, no matter how loud they are.

Anyway I'm having an early night - someone decided to give me a prank call in the early hours and I didn't really sleep well after that. Plus I've done an extra day at work today, which has been a rough one. But that's a TOTALLY different story.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## cuckie

Hello, hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm looking for ideas from others about how they have told their children or plan to tell them about coming from donor eggs/sperm. 

I know I'm jumping ahead here - I have a 7 week old son conceived using a donor egg. I know it would be better to drip feed the info from a young age rather than waiting until he's older and springing the news on him, there are lots of books available to help children with the concept of being adopted but I haven't seen anything for this.

Any pointers would be appreciated, I think the earlier I get my head around it the better for me, many thanks


----------



## LiziBee

Cuckie - never too early to think about it! I'd go with the DCN's 'My story' (donor egg version in your case) http://www.donor-conception-network.org/dcn_pubs.htm (you'll have to scroll down a bit). I also found the DCN talking and telling workshop helpful.

Variable sleeping but on the whole it's improving (which kind of makes me want to call off the visit to my parents for fear of unsettling her again). Now just have the most awful PMS to deal with, I have HUGE spots, a sty on each eye, water retention which makes me look PG, an awful case of thrush (sorry if TMI!) and a foul temper to boot! I thought extended breastfeeding would help but no such luck!!
Ho hum. Hope everyone else is OK.
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## cuckie

thank you Lizi, I've looked at the DCN site and ordered the book and downloaded the leaflet - its a relief to know there is support out there!


----------



## SarW

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to pop on quickly to say how excited we are. We've just had the nuchal scan this morning and everything was fine. I seem to have been rather anxious this time around, and now feel a lot more relaxed about things. Baby 'Twiglet' was moving about lots, and seemed to be trying to avoid being in the right position...so in the end the scan was almost 30 mins! Great to see baby and we've got some really good 3D images. 
The due date is 27th May, so I'm not far behind you Pippi! 

I'll hopefully post more soon. I'm so shattered by the evenings, and in the daytime Alice is having so little sleep I hardly get time to do anything. 

XX


----------



## going it alone

Fantastic news SarW.
Sam x


----------



## HellyS

Fantastic news Sarah!!!

love to you all 

Helly
xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Great news Sar!  I know what you mean about being more anxious this time, I was too.  Now I'm just too knackered to worry    Yep, I'm officially due on 2nd May so not far apart at all!  We think it'll be a couple of weeks before that though, luke was 2 weeks early and I can't imagine being any bigger than I was with him at the end    Saying that, I'm much smaller this time round.  Haven't even put any weight on yet!

Cuckie - we've found DC Network fantastic for support and information.  We're planning to do one of their 'telling' courses soon-ish, although we've talked to our little boy about his donor origins from day 1 really.  Congratulations by the way, exciting times ahead!

P x


----------



## LiziBee

Great news Sar!

Had an interesting conversation with Rosa last night
R: one day will I be as tall as you mummy?
Me: one day you might even be taller, your donor was tall so you might grow big as well.
R: Can I have an even taller donor inside of me then I can be reeeeaaaallly big

I think she's getting the idea, just need to work on some of those finer details!  I do honestly think this 'drip feeding' of information will work, she just seems so at ease with it all.

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ha ha that's brilliant Lizi!  Luke is a bit young to talk about it yet but he does love My Story, it's one of his favourites (behind 'Pants' and 'More Pants' - typical boy!)


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya All  
Lizi ; That is so cute, i agree, think drip feeding them as young as poss is the way to go  
Sar and Pippi ; You are pretty much exactly at the point where i was this time last year !! Alfie was due 14 May ( and arrived on 14th May ! Such an organised Taurean !!) So happy for yous that everything is going fab, feel quite broody !!   Tiredness.................not sure if it ever goes away does it  
Cuckie ; Welcome  
Going it ; How was the girls Birthdays ??
Helly; Hiya  
AFM, Alfie has 2 teeth  !!    
Got to go, off to see folks 2moro, and boy the packing seems never-ending  
Love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

Sorry I am really rubbish at keeping up to date with personals etc. Had 20wk scan last tuesday and all was well, got another one at 32wks as placenta was low laying so need to make sure it has shifted. Dh & I are happy though as we will get to see little bump again  

Will try and keep up with the thread more  

Luv
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## Ella*

Hello ladies,

May I join you? I have looked forward to asking that for a LONG LONG time, I am thrilled I can finally do it.  
We had our 7 week scan today and one healthy beanie with heartbeart thank goodness! Thrilled  
I know many of you, it is nice to be back amongst you
x


----------



## Ju2006

Ella, your gonna make me cry again !!!!!


----------



## Ella*

& you me    
Is it still shhhhhhhhhhhhhh?   Looked at your sig


----------



## Ju2006

allowed to shout it from the roof tops on here !!!!!!! I'll tell anyone who will listen, the outside world won't know yet (oh apart from family who know already !) LOL LOL


----------



## *ALF*

ELLA  
 HELLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO 

WELCOME TO THE THREAD!!!!!!

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you           

Love
ALF (aka Dawn0

P.S. Changed my username thingy since you were last on here to portect J's annonymity


----------



## HellyS

Ella  - Yoooooooo Hooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is so so lovely to have you here!  Have been dying for you to join us!!!  Oh I am so happy for you    

oh and can I just add  

                     

Ella you have really made my week!

Love to everyone!
HellyS
xxx


----------



## *Suze*

ELLA!!!!

so so so happy for you babe                  

just know what it feels like to come and post on here after waiting for so long....positive thinking honey...gets you along way  congratulations to you both  you must still be on  after today

big hugs and love
Suze & 'Pip'
xx

PS - Ju is there something you wish to tell...or have i missed something  x


----------



## LiziBee

Ella - really pleased for you, congratulations!!!
Ju -  I'm confused as well!

Lizi.x


----------



## Ju2006

Lizi & Suze -    got a   yesterday on POAS, going to clinic this am for bloods......My LO is going to be a big sister at last !


----------



## pippilongstockings

Wow wow wow what a fab day on the thread!!!  

Ella - you were on when I first started, I'm so happy that you've got your much-longed for BFP      

Ju - Congratulations to you too!!  Now, I think you may have been on when I was trying for #1 too.... Our LOs are very similar ages, how are you feeling about the age gap??  I'm swinging between nonchalance and terror!!  

P xx


----------



## becks46

Hi 

I am sort of new to this thread, I am currently 11 week pregnant with DE twins, its my 1st pregnancy and I have been taking Urogestan and progynova for the past 3 months.  This week I have to reduce the dosage by half and then at 12 weeks stop taking the medication all together.  Has anyone else had to take progesterone for this long and what happens after the 12 week?  Does my body take over and support the twins by itself?  

Thanks


----------



## pippilongstockings

Becks - Congraultions!!  I took cyclogest for 12 weeks when I was pg with Luke then stopped without weaning off at 12+1 - it was very scary!  But by 12 weeks your placenta will have taken over and will maintain the pg without the need for exogenous progesterone.  Woohoo another BFP on the thread, that's great news :0)

P xx


----------



## Ju2006

Pippi - Your menory serves you well ! I am still in shock so haven't even thought about anything other than OMG we're preg again !!!! Congrats on your BFP (i did see it when you announced it but was only lurking really).  I think you have hit the nail on the head with the age gap thoughts !!! OMG it's gonna be hard but worth it ! 

Becks - congrats on your BFP ! 

Congrats to all the other BFP's, Mini and Ella especially !!!! 

Must dash family has just arrived !!!


----------



## Ju2006

Marie - please can you add me onto the 'bumps' list, EDD i think will be around 6th August 2010 (OMG this is ages away)


----------



## LiziBee

What a brilliant day for news!! Fantastic!!!
Becks - I had cyclogest for first 12weeks, but when I stopped I felt so awful I actually went back on it and reduced the dose more gradually over 2 weeks.

GTG - house guests!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Ella*

Thanks everyone  

Congrats to Ju & Becks too & those that came before mine!  
( Becks, I come off Utrogestan & Progynova in the same manner - end Decemeber for me) 

You're such a lovely lot   Some of you have been an absolute God send, you know who you are x

So very pleased to be amongst you & ready to ask loads of questions  

Ooh yes, my EDD is circa 15th July Marie, thanks


----------



## going it alone

So many BFPs - Fantastic news and HUUUUUGE congrats to everyone.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh some lovely summer babies  

Suze are you next??  Not long now....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I'm watching birthing stories on sky


----------



## juju81

Wow - so many long awaited BFPs, congrats girls.  I took progesterone until 12 wks, got to 12 wks & had about a wks worth left over so dropped it to one a day for the next week or so as was paranoid to stop!!!

Suze - Cant believe you are 38wks already, where does the time go!!??

Mini - I was watching that this morning at 6.30 when Noah decided to kick me solidly for 2 hours!  Even watched Gavin & Stacey that I had sky+!  Went back to bed at 8 & woke at 11.30!!!

Marie - Are things ok?

Hello everyone else xx

Those of you who have had the heartache of mc, is it normal to start feeling sad around the 'due date'?  I'm starting to (was due the 14th dec) but when I say it to others they just say yeah but think what you have now.  It doesnt take the pain away does it?

Other than that I am still suffering with sciatica, will be going back to docs tho, no way I can handle work like this!!  Bump coming along nicely altho panicking as have only put on 8lb & still in normal clothes!!!

Hope your all enjoying your wknd so far!!??


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

mini - lol at watching birth stories!! i have sky+'d  alot of them in preparation for the birth!! so pleased all is going well hoiney

Ella -  lady  

pippi - am i really next? so so excited 

Ju - fantastic news babe  can't believe i missed it on your signature and thats a brill HCG results....are we thinking maybe twins?

becks - welcome and congrats  after 12 weeks your placenta will take over the production of the progesterone which is why the cons usually take us off it around 12/13 weeks

Juju - i was very sad around the date that we lost our baby and thought about it on the due date(id got my BFP thje day before so kinda took my mind off it a little) however being pregnant did take the edge off it and i know i would have been alot worse if i didn't have our miracle kicking away inside...wow 8lb, you lucky lady im nearly up to 3st!! 

hope everyone else is doing well

all good hear, my BP has comne back down and im feeling well in myslef however getting more and more anxious by the day......just getting so close to meet our miracle baby after nearly 8 years of waiting and still can't believe how lucky we are!  my sis in law and friend are throwing me a baby shower tonight so really looking forward to it 

love and hugs to everyone
Suze xx


----------



## juju81

Thanks Suze, its creeped up on me & i just keep thinking I'd be so near to giving birth  .  Never mind, like you I have one kicking away in my tummy & am very near to the milestone that is 24weeks, whoo hoo.

Enjoy your babyshower, my sis is arranging one for me the end of feb, cant wait!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Suze*

Juju

24 weeks is a huge milestone honey....next one is 28 weeks  you'll never forget your precious lost baby but try not to let it spoil your special time now....did you plant a tree or anything to remember them by? we did and its a great comfort to look out the window and remember 

Marie - i see its Sam's Christening tmrw, hope you have a lovely day

love 
Suze xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

juju - I still think about Diggory (my   baby) often and even have a bit of a weep about it every now and again.  I don't think it ever goes away but being pg on the due date does ease the pain a little.  Are you doing something nice on the day?  We had a nice lunch together (although I had to remind DH about the date   ) and i had a little cry (see a theme here?!).  Let it out, you're allowed to grieve for your loss even though you have something exciting to look forward to    As for weight gain, I put on stacks first time round but have only put on a lb or two so far this time.  Bump has exploded in the last couple of days though, eek I'm huge!  I wouldn't worry, your m/w will let you know at your next appt if she thinks you're too skinny.  It's prob better for your back anyway  

Mini - step away from the scary birth stories......    It's in now, gotta get out somehow.....

Suze - you're about 2 days behind my SIL!  She finished work yesterday for mat leave and I think it's hit her that she is going to have a baby and she is going to have to get it out somehow    She's been asking me questions about labour and birth but I'm   - she'll find out soon enough    Don't watch those programs you've recorded it'll scare the bejesus out of you and it's really not that bad when you're in the moment.  I felt like She-Ra after giving birth ROOOOOOOAAAARRRRR!!

Gotta go, got one big baby asleep on my bump and the one inside trying to kick him off!!  Not comfortable!

P xx


----------



## *Suze*

pippi

 at your she-raaaa comment....im feeling really confident about giving birth (not sure why!?)  im actually looking forward to it, i have no fear of it at all   .....just know it'll be the end of our very long pregnancy journey and the start of our new chapter as a family  

i have such a lovely vision of your little man asleep on your bump....bless him  

love
Suze xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pippi - I had a vision of your DH asleep on your bump when you said a big baby!     

Juju - Oh hun     I will think of mine on that day too. I found a white feather outside just after it happened, i was sweeping leaves and it stayed with me as i did it, so i saw it as a sign, It made me feel like it was with me.   so it is now in a drawer upstairs, i need to get a box for it with the embie pic i have. But I see it as it helped this one stick and prepared me for the real thing. Have a cry, go on, Pippi would!  
Been looking at the Oysters on the website but they none look the same as the ones i;ve seen in mags and other sites, confused now!!!  
There is a stockist 25 mins away so will have to go and have a nose! 

Suze - get watching those birth stories, you'll need them soon!!! one woman was screaming her head off!! I hope i'm not like that! I know i;ll be swearing alot tho! oh and farting as i seem to be doing alot of that lately


----------



## Tiny21

Just a quickie, will post more soon, got my sis up with the twins!! Great but tired! Mighty Mini - just noticed that you were looking at the Oyster - that is what we have chosen, we looked and researched lots - obviously not tested it with baby quite yet but we have it in the gararge and are very pleased with it. We went for the Maxi Cosi car seat. The system is very light and easy to use - we need a bit more practice with it all though. Looking forward to using it with baby  
Love to all, will try and post tomorrow

Tiny xxx


----------



## spooks

hello everyone and a special welcome to the 'newcomers' to this thread - there are too many for my brain to mention personally - which is great! 

juju    hugs to you and don't feel bad about feeling sad - it is allowed and you should acknowledge your feelings    

suze - glad to hear all is well. Are you next on the 'giving birth' list ? I too laughed my head off at pippi's she raaaa comment - that is, bizarrely, exactly how i felt but have never managed to put it into words so effectively. 
thanks pippi might have to borrow that one  

Lots of my friends think I'm crazy but I loved giving birth - it was fab and I did it all with no pain relief - my Dh was in awe of me for weeks! (kind of worn off now though). I didn't really have much of an idea about what to expect as i hadn't got that far in my book before baby spooks made an appearance.   That probably helped me. I didn't even know you had to 'deliver' your placenta so when the consultant said that was happening next I was a bit shocked          and asked how long that was going to take as i thought I'd finished.       and I couldn't even blame the drugs!  
I was lucky as everything went well for me but I know not everyone has such a good time but however your LO comes into the world it is a truely amazing thing and as long as they're safe and healthy it doesn't matter how they get out. 

How are you doing Tiny. i bet you have a list with giving birth written on it     

gotta go now bed is calling, love to everyone


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone!

Its great to see the thread to busy again - we had gone very quiet!

Suze - Yes I think you are next on the list - how mad is that?!?!?  Its gone sooo quickly (for me anyway, probably not for you   )  I was looking forward to the birth too but again I didnt get to the end of the book so when the midwife told me to pant as the cord was round her neck - I panicked and said "i dont know how to pant what does that mean"   ha ha what a numpty!  Hope you had a fab night.

Tiny - Are you just after Suze?  Ooooo lots of lovely babies coming!!!  Hope your sisters littles ones dont wear you out too much!

Mini - you may suprise yourself.  My mam came in with me and I warned her not to tell me off for swearing   but not one swear word passed my lips - think I was scared the baby would hear   as for farting.......

Pippi -   She rar ha ha hah a you are funny!  What a fantastic way of describing that feeling!!!

Becks - I stoppped the cyclogest after my 2ww as I thought we had a BFN and the bean stuck - dont panic too much about it if you can help it  

Alf - How are you and J?  Is she getting excited for Santa coming yet?

Marie - Hope things are well with and they boys 

Sorry I know I have missed loads of people with personals but iI am thinking fof you all!  Im back to work tomorrow after being on the sick since September - going to be very strange!  Emily is starting to eat  now so we are still trying to fatten her up.  We are back to see the consultant on the 7th and she needs to have put on lots of weight by then or we will be getting a date for the tube :-(

Hope all of the Christams shopping is going well!
love 
Helly
xxx


----------



## juju81

Ooh, Tiny, I was thinking about you yesterday wondering how far along you were now!!  We have got the Oyster too, the Black & Green one, we even tried it with an 11 month old (the shop owners nephew, lol), he loved it in there so I think there is plenty of room!  Havent got a car eat to go with it tho, were getting a graco one with a base!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

went for another scan today cos i was having pains and was stressing    

All ok, baby is now a wriggler!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ha ha Mini, your little one is going to be the world's most photographed baby before it's even born!  Glad everything is ok, you do whatever you need to do if you're worried sweetheart    Have you got your 12 wk scan date through yet?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

yes its 14th Dec! I can't wait now! Only 2 weeks


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh not long, day before my 20 week scan :0)


----------



## Tiny21

Hope your 20 week scan is all good Pippi - we loved ours - our sonographer was great and he told us so much, it was incredible and reassuring too. 
Mighty Mini - yours will come soon 

Hi Juju - we have the black and green - not knowing the flavour seemed the best option, so looking forward to seeing little person in it!! 

Technically 19 days to go  , can't really get my head around the fact that any day now our lives will change for ever - I have given up trying to get my head around it - we are escatic, excited, a bit nervous (slight understatement but not focussing on that!). I keep thinking oh, I will do that next week then wonder if I will - in a good way  

No, cheeky Spooks - give birth isn't on my list,ummm now wondering if it should be   My sis was impressed and amazed by my lists this weekend when she visited, I think she felt a bit sorry for DP but I don't I am doing loads too!! As well as resting and chilling obviously   My list mainly has things in our control - we have concluded for sure that this isn't! 

I want to feel like She Ra too or/and like Spooks - no pain relief - way to go!!  Great way of describing it Pippi. 

DP is away tomorrow night, trying not to panic - we still have quite a while to go and I am sure all will be well - I just keep wondering if, apart from the obvious signs, I will have an inkling that things might be happening soon - I don't think so though. Things feel slightly different almost daily at the moment - babies movements seem slightly different, a few different twinges etc. How are you feeling Suze?? You are sounding very confident! I am feeling surprisingly relaxed about it (especially for me!) - I am doing lots of the natal hypnotherapy so feels like that is helping. 

Going to get an early night - the twins were fab and brilliant fun but tiring!!  Sleeping is not really happening at the moment so hoping for a good night tonight 

Take care everyone
Tiny xxx

Good luck Helly tomorrow


----------



## Ging ging

Hello ladies

Just a flying visit will pop back later and read and catch up, just wanted to say hi, sorry for been awol, been away for 2wks at my parents, we got struck down with swine flu, almost fully recovered, the girls were hit really badly, bless them.

Anyway, they are just having a quick nap, so whilst they are sleeping need to crack on with my jobs.

Love to all.
xxxx


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

Tiny - you will be before me honey?! i know what you mean re chages, im getting aches where i've never had aches before and pip's movements have become very eratic (just to stress me out a little more i think!  ) im feeling really positive about the labour however getting more anxious by the day that i want this baby out soon as im oworrying so much that s/he is ok! im going to buy the natal cd now, i've been looking at it for weeks but not plucked up the courage....guess you'd recommend it?

TQ - welcome back honey sorry to hear you've all been poorly  

mini - lol at your having another scan   you do whatever feels right honey...pip had had 4 scans before 12 weeks 

love to everyone else  

well im sat here drinking the lovely raspberry leaf tea...im determined to get things moving before my due date or if not reallly hoping they induce me 

speak later
Suze xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Suze
When is your Official date? I am trying not to think too much about my official date to be honest as the chances of baby coming then seem so small. 

Is it OK to have raspberry leaf tea now - what 'dose' are you taking? I have some pills as well that a friend gave me, I would quite like to start taking them as they are supposed to help labour and get your 'bits'   ready but worried they might bring things on too early? I am happy for little person to come on their due date or a bit before but figure they are doing well in there ( ) so it is the best place for them right now. I still have huge movements which I thought would have reduced to smaller but definitely not - keep trying to work out what I can feel but haven't got a clue really.  I would recommend the natal CD - I had the IVF ones as well so quite used to them and we went on the course - we really need lots of help to keep calm!! But I am feeling calm. I just would prefer DP to be here when it all starts - he works an hour away (or longer if traffic bad) and worried I might have to go through initial bit on my own. He is away tonight so will be pleased when I know he is just an hour away again - luckily only one night. Going to put bits in bags today - have nearly everything ready but not actually in proper bags so think I might do that  

TQ - sorry you have been poorly, glad you are a bit better now. 

It is so rough here today - the wind kept waking me up, ought to go outside and check nothing damaged really. 

Might start the tea tomorrow? 

Love to all 
Tinyxx


----------



## Ella*

Wow Tiny, not long! It's common to give dogs raspberry leaf too for whelping, I think they did well with it   I'll be taking it for sure! I wonder when you & Suze will deliver, fantastic.

Pippilongstockings, I remember your username because it's pretty funky one!  

Mighty Mini, we met on 'bun in the oven' recently didn't we!  

Off for cells retest today so hope they have stayed sleepy so we wont need more intralipids. Seems weird going back to clinic less than a week from when wehad scan, scan seems sooo long ago now already, roll on the next one!

Best to everyone


----------



## *Suze*

hi Tiny

im exactly 1 week behind you hun....due on boxing day  

i started on 1 cup a day from sat (36 weeks) and plan to increase to 2 from 37 and increase each week, i also have the tablets but you have to take alot of them to have the same effects, so may take them back and get more tea bags (alot cheaper too!  ) apparently they will soften your cervix to allow it to dilate however dont think it will start labour unless you're ready? the lady in holland and barrett said to start them from 37 weeks so im only a week early  wow get your bag packed lady....my bag's have been done for months however did change my hospital bag into a labour bag a week or so ago!

i too had the ivf cd so was going to buy the labour one but wasn't sure.....have just ordered it so will get listending to it as soon as it comes  

do you have anymore hospital app's? im back next friday to for another scan and to discuss induction....im terrified about going overdue and they've been so good so far so hoping they'll listen to me?

love
Suze xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

I took raspberry leaf tea and Luke arrived at 38 weeks so maybe it works? Not sure but won't be trying this time, need as much time as poss to prepare for this one  I think it's ok to take from 37 weeks. I used the tablets though cos the tea is horrid! Tiny - you're officially "full term" now so anytime from now on is fine for little one to make an appearance 

OOh, lovely little babies on the thread, can't wait to hear your BAs!!

Ella - I _am _ fairly funky  Don't think my friends in real life would agree though! I'm prob the least trendy, most hippy-like out of all our group hee hee. Sending you sleepy cells vibes for today and a nice normal pg from now on 

P xx


----------



## *Suze*

Ella

hey pregnant lady  our posts crossed

im sure your NK's will be fine, mine always have been.....have you bokked your midwife app yet? 

love
Suze xx


----------



## *Suze*

hi pippi

ooh maybe the tea's will get me started....and maybe i wont take the tablets back  can you remember how many were you taking?

Suze xx


----------



## Tiny21

Ella
Hope the tests bring good results.  

I might start the raspberry tea tomorrow - just going to wait for DP to be closer to home - I know that is silly but......  Softening things and making things easier sounds good  

Suze - Boxing Day!! We are thinking baby could so easily come on Christmas day or Boxing Day - would rather they didn't but the main thing is that they are OK.  I am seeing midwife for routine check on Monday - our last appointment was last week at the birth centre. We are not having scans - I wish we were - we did get a quick one last week to check it was head down and not bum down - luckily it was and it was great to see them again, even if only briefly. The birth centre would give us a sweep fairly soon after due date I think - believe me by then I will be doing everything to encourage things - I don't want to be induced! 

Hi Pippi funky lady! 

All seems a bit unreal still, very excited though, great to be sharing it and hearing how others are feeling
TIny xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Hello all


Tiny - get those bags packed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As Pippi said you are officially full term, so LO could make an appearence any day now!!

Ella - hope all goes well with blood test     Does it seem any more real yet??

Suze - don't forget the pineapple, hot curries and  - it's all worth a try!!!!!!!

Helly - hope the first day back goes okay   and sending loads of weight gaining vibes to Emily    

TQ - sorry to hear you have all suffered, hope you're all well on the mend  

As for us, all going well.  J's talking has taken off in the last couple of weeks, she's trying new words on a daily basis - Thursday's new word was 'more' (which she's been practicing lots!!!!!!!!) But will usually follow it with please (well sounds like plee)!!!!  Over the last couple of days she's also started saying Mummy, mummy when she wakes up, so that's quite cute!!!!!!

Love to all
ALF
xx


----------



## LiziBee

HI!
Just a fly-by as have decided to go down to mum's for the week. Granny is going in for a shoulder replacement and as she will have to live with Mum for a couple of months afterwards I realised  it was go now or I will not have seen granny for a whole year (they are about 200 miles away).
Lovely to see so many babies on their way, would send you labour vibes but as both of mine were 2weeks late and had to be induced I don't think my vibes are worth anything!! (Oh and I took 6 RLT tablets every day from 30weeks, I had homeopathy and acupuncture as well as rekhi and it still needed an oxytocin drip to shift them at 42weeks! At least once we got going they were fairly 'she-rah' like!!)
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ella - Yeah i think we met on the tri boards but I came off them cos I got scared as there was too many pg women!    
Feels better here as there is a bit of both and can talk about bumps and babes!  

Suze - By the time we get to 12 weeks i would have had 4 scans!    

Flying visit as tired and need a bath. 

Lots of people have commented on my 'bump' in work, loads didn't know so they were wondering if i was fat or preggers! So one of them asked me out right if i had anything to tell them!    

I was trying to explain that my bump is actually my bowels    Someone patted my bump so i toild her not to pat the sh!t!!!!       I do look big tho, getting worried its gonna be a bigun   Obviously now its only an inch long so can't be baby yet!


----------



## pippilongstockings

ha ha mini "don't pat the sh1t"!!


----------



## Ella*

Tequila - how awful re swine flu. Crikey I'm scared of that in my current 'state', I have even bought some masks!

Mighty Mini - Oh no, I wasn't on tri threads, same as you, too scared to be amongst too many pg women! It was on preg chit chat asking about my ovaries   Oh yes re bump, I am a few weeks behind you but would like a tiny bump for my own peace of mind. I saw a more pronounced uterus the other eve when standing up ( prob a full bladder!) and then this morn whilst laying on my back it felt concave  . Thankfully nausea & sore boobs helped me remember a lot is going on & my beanie is only about 1cm  

Lizibee, I think all that reiki etc made your baby too relaxed lol, nice place to stay  

Alf - so soon J will be "Mummy, more puuulease muuuuummmmmmy, MORE!! please."  

Pippi - well you're funky whilst on this thread with that cool name  

Suze & Tiny- the race is on!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ella - Oh yes i remember now!   My ovaries are still giving me jip   

My cervix is quite hard and has always had a slight bump since BFP.


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
For those with babes - I have started this voting poll as I am really interested/curious as to what is the most likely early sign I might get that things have started - it is making interesting reading already. If you have time would you pop on and post your experience. 
Thanks

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218752.0

Hope everyone is OK today
Tiny xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

New home here.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218882.0

Please let me know of any updates/mistakes and I'll update ASAP


----------

